# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Գիտություն ու կրոն. համատեղելի՞ են, թե՞ հակասում են իրար:

## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ես միարժեքորեն հավատում եմ գիտության ճշմարտությանը


շատ գովելի փաստ է  :Smile: 



> Լսեք, կրոնն ու գիտությունը անհամատեղելի են: Եթե Արարիչը ստեղծել է աշխարհը ու էլ չի խառնվում գործին, ապա էլ ի՞նչ խոսենք նրա մասին: Գոյություն ունի նա, թե ոչէ դա մեզ արդեն չի վերաբերվում:


Համաձայն չեմ:  :Think:  Ավելի շուտ ես այսպես կասեի`
գիտությունն ու աստվածաշունչն են անհամատեղելի:
Այն փաստը,որ մարդիկ բազում անգամներ հերքել են աստվածաշնչում գրվածները նշանակում է,որ աստվածաշունչը գրողները,այսինքն Մովսես մարգարեն ու իր հետևորդները,որ իջնելուվ սուրբ լեռան վրայից,իրենց հետ բերեցին իրենց ասելով Աստծո կողմից թելադրված Սուրբ գիրքը,մեզ խաբել են ու բերել ոչ թե Սուրբ այլ իրենց կողմից հորինված մի շատ սովորական գիրք!!!! :Read:   :LOL: 
Էյնշտեյնի նման խելոք գիտնականն ասել է`
"Որքան շատ եմ ես ուսումնասիրում տիեզերքը,այնքան ավելի եմ հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը": :Cool: 
Ես կարծում եմ,որ գիտությունը դա մի "գործիք" է,որի միջոցով մենք ճանաչում ենք մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը և օգտագործելով մեր ստացած գիտելիքները` փորձում հեշտացնել սովորական մարդու առօրյա կյանքը:Իհարկե նաև`



> ապագա կանխագուշակելու համար


  :Wink: 
Եվ վերջապես`



> Մեջբերում:Լ.յ.ո.վ.-ի խոսքերից  
> Այս ամենին հավելեմ միայն այն,որ ես Հայ լինելով հանդերձ Քրիստոնյա եմ և ոչ հաճախակի,բայց առիթից առիթ այցելում եմ եկեղեցի,մոմ վառում և աղոթում!!!
> 
> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ հայը քրիստոնյա է: Հակառակը` այն Հայը, որով մենք հպարտանում ենք, հեթանոս է` արևապաշտ: Եթե ձեզ իրոք պետք է մի գերբնական էակի հավատալ, ապա ինչու՞ եք ընտրել հենց քրիստոնեական Աստծուն: Նա մեզ` հայերիս, առնվազն չի սիրում: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք մի փաստի: Մենք առաջինն ենք, որ ընդունել ենք քրիստոնեությունը: Ի տարբերություն մնացած ազգերի ջարդ ու փշուր ենք արել ոչ քրիստոնեական տաճարները. այլ աստվածների չենք պաշտել: Եղել ենք տառապյալ դարեր շարունակ` ճգնել ենք: Ու սրանով հանդերձ արժանացանք 15 թվին ու Սումգաիթին ու Բաքվին: Իսկ երբ նրա մասին չգիտեինք, երբ պաշտում էինք հին աստվածներին, ջարդ ու փշուր էինք անում թշնամիներին ու չեինք էլ խորանում, որ մեղք ենք գործում: Բացատրեք մեր այժմյան վիճակը հին աստվածների անեքծով, մենք դավաճանեցինք նրանց ու սկսեցինք երկրպագել օտար` հրեական Աստծուն:


Այո,դու ճիշտ ես Վահագն,այսօր Հայը դա քրիստոնյա չէ և դա ինձ համար շատ ցավալի է  :Sad: 
Իմ կարծիքով այս հարցում միակ մեղավորը հայ եկեղեցին է`կաթողիկոսի գլխավորությամբ:
Ես գտնում եմ,որ քրիստոնեությունը պիտի քարոզվի հետևյալ կերպ`
ոչ թե բոլորին պետք է պատմել,թե ինչպես էր Հիսուս քայլում ջրի վրայով,ոչ թե պետք է պատմել,թե ինչպես Մովսեսը ծովը երկու մասի բաժանեց և նման ուրիշ հեքիաթներ,այլ պետք է հոգևորականությունը իր առջև խնդիր դնի քարոզել "բարոյագիտություն","մարդասիրություն" և այլն:Մի խոսքով հասարակության մեջ սերմանի դրական հատկանիշներ,թե չէ սենց չելավ  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին`դա մի առանձին թեմա է,նշեմ միայն այն,որ հայերը լինելով երկու թշնամու միջև`Պարսկաստանի և Հռոմի,301 թվականին ուրիշ ելք չունեին,քան ընտրել մի կրոն,որը լինի ոչ հեթանոսական,ոչ էլ կրակապաշտ  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.05.2014), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Համաձայն չեմ:  Ավելի շուտ ես այսպես կասեի`
> գիտությունն ու աստվածաշունչն են անհամատեղելի:
> Այն փաստը,որ մարդիկ բազում անգամներ հերքել են աստվածաշնչում գրվածները նշանակում է,որ աստվածաշունչը գրողները,այսինքն Մովսես մարգարեն ու իր հետևորդները,որ իջնելուվ սուրբ լեռան վրայից,իրենց հետ բերեցին իրենց ասելով Աստծո կողմից թելադրված Սուրբ գիրքը,մեզ խաբել են ու բերել ոչ թե Սուրբ այլ իրենց կողմից հորինված մի շատ սովորական գիրք!!!! 
> Էյնշտեյնի նման խելոք գիտնականն ասել է`
> "Որքան շատ եմ ես ուսումնասիրում տիեզերքը,այնքան ավելի եմ հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը":
> Ես կարծում եմ,որ գիտությունը դա մի "գործիք" է,որի միջոցով մենք ճանաչում ենք մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը և օգտագործելով մեր ստացած գիտելիքները` փորձում հեշտացնել սովորական մարդու առօրյա կյանքը:Իհարկե նաև`


Ես մի պարզ բան ասացի: Ոչ ոք(բացի կոմմունիստներից :LOL: ) չի ժխտում Քրիստոսի գոյությունը: Բայց նրա գալը պատճառ դարձավ միլլիոնավոր մարդկանց տառապանքի: Եթե ենթադրենք, որ Աստված կարող էր ենթադրել իրադարձությունների այդպիսի զարգացում, ապա հետևություն` ոչ մի մարդասիրություն էլ Նա չի ուսուցանում: Մինչ օրս չի եղել ոչ մի կրոն, որը կիքսեր չտա:  
Էյնշտեյնի համար կարող եմ ասել, որ հաստատ չի կարելի ասել, թե ինչ ի նկատի ուներ էդ մարդը: Իրականում նա մարդ էր` օժտված մարդուն բնորոշ բոլոր թուլություններով: Համաձայնվի, որ գերբնական ուժի վրա սաղ գցելը ամենահեշտ գործն է: Ասա որ ընկնող մարմինը ընկնում է Աստծո կամքով ու քաշվի ղրաղ: Էլ ինչ mg, ինչ ձգողություն :Wink:  
Լավ, էս հարցը թողենք մի կողմ:Միևնույնն է` իրար չենք ապացուցի: Բայց կա մի այլ հարց`



> Այո,դու ճիշտ ես Վահագն,այսօր Հայը դա քրիստոնյա չէ և դա ինձ համար շատ ցավալի է 
> Իմ կարծիքով այս հարցում միակ մեղավորը հայ եկեղեցին է`կաթողիկոսի գլխավորությամբ:


Չե, ցավդ տանեմ: Դու ինձ չհասկացար: Ես դեմ եմ քրիստոնեությանը հիմնովին: Դու ասում ես, որ Աստվածաշնչին չես հավատում, բայց պնդում ես, որ քրիստոնյա ես: Է բա Քրիստոնեությունը հենց էդ գիրքն ա: Ուզում ես միայն մարդասիրություն` ինքդ մի բան հնարի: Բացի դրանից, դա մեզ` հայերիս համար օտար կրոն է:  Յեհովան(չշփոթել աղանդի հետ) հրեաական աստված է ու, բնականաբար, նրա ամենասիրելի ազգը հրեաներն էին: Ես դեմ չեմ դրան` մարդիկ իրենց Աստվածն ունենին` պաշտում էին: Մե՞ նք ինչու մեզ մեջ գցինք:



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր հեթանոս աստվածներին`դա մի առանձին թեմա է,նշեմ միայն այն,որ հայերը լինելով երկու թշնամու միջև`Պարսկաստանի և Հռոմի,301 թվականին ուրիշ ելք չունեին,քան ընտրել մի կրոն,որը լինի ոչ հեթանոսական,ոչ էլ կրակապաշտ


Ու թեև այս միտքը եկեղեցու ջանքերով շատ մեծ տարածում է գտել, այն հեռու է իրականությունից, ինչպես խողը տուռնիկից: Շատ անշահախնդիր գիտնականներ այլ կերպ եմ բացատրում փաստերը: Մի օր կպատմեմ իմ կողմից ամենասիրված բացատրությունը: Սակայն, բացի քո նշածից, մնացած բոլորը տալիս են ռեալ բացատրություններ: Համաձայնվի, որ Տրդատը` 3րդ դարում ապրած , անգրագետ(ժամանակակից չափանիժներով), դաժան մարդը դժվար թե այնքան խորը մտածեր, որ ջարդ ու փշուր աներ հազարամյակի ընթացքում կուտակված մշակույթը(որը, ի դեպ, բավական մեծ փող արժեր), գնար ժողովրդի դեմ(իսկ հեթանոսները 3-րդ դարում կազմում էին, նուրբ ասած, մեծամասնություն): Եվ այս ամենը ինչ որ մտքի համար, որ, նույնիսկ, նրա կյանքի օրոք օգուտ չէր տա: Էդ ո՞ր թագավորն է սեփական ձեռքով իրա պետությունը ավերել, իրան աղքատացրել ապագա սերունդների մասին մտածելով: :Think:

----------

eduard30 (17.03.2011), Sambitbaba (20.05.2014)

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Ժամանակ չունեմ շատ մանրամասն գրելու. նշեմ մի քանի բան:
> 1. Գրառումդ սկսել էլ որպես աթեիստ "Աստվածը, լինելով անվերջ իմաստուն էակ, պետք է որ դա կարողանա անել մեզնից լավ: Ապա ինչու՞ էր Աբրահամին փորձում` կվառի իր որդուն, թե ոչ: Եթե գիտեր, էլ ինչու՞ էր անում: Գիտության մեջ այսպիսի հարցեր չեն առաջանում:"
> Սակայն դրանից հետո աստծուն դիմում ես Նա (մեծատառով) և նեղացած դժգոհում նրա վերաբերմունքից ("Ու սրանով հանդերձ արժանացանք 15 թվին ու Սումգաիթին ու Բաքվին"):
> Չի կարելի նեղանալ մի բանից, որը գոյությունը չես ընդունում:
> 2. Նույն  նախադասության մասին (փորձության մասին) ասեմ, որ իմաստուն լինել դեռ չի նշանակում տեսնել ապագան: Եթե ես գրել եմ ծրագիր, որը գեներացիա է անում ինչ-որ պատահական թիվ, դա դեռ բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ես պետք է նախօրոք իմանամ թե ինչ թիվ նա կտա: Սակայն ի տարբերություն "Աստծո", ես չեմ վիրավորվի իմ գրած ծրագրից, եթե նա գեներացնի իմ չսիրած թիվ:


Սա մեջբերում է ինձ ուղղարկված անձնական հաղորդագրությունից: Հեղինակի թույլատվությամբ ես այն հրապարակում եմ:
 1)Ես իրոք չէի ցանկանա, որ իմ վերևի գրածները դիտվեն որպես հեթանոսության քարոզ: Ամենևին: Իմ դիրքորոշումը կրոնի վերաբերյալ ես արտահայտել եմ այս թեմայում ամենաառաջին հաղորդագրությունում: Ես դժգոհում եմ ոչ թե Աստծուց, այլ այդ ուսմունքից ու զարմանում, թե ինչպես մարդիկ շարունակում են եկեղեցի գնալ ու աղոթել: Ուշադիր կարդացեք իմ հաղորդագրությունները`



> : Եթե ձեզ իրոք պետք է մի գերբնական էակի հավատալ, ապա ինչու՞ եք ընտրել հենց քրիստոնեական Աստծուն:


Ասածս հետևյալն է` եթե առանց կրոն ոչ մի կերպ չի լինի, ապա թող դա լինի հեթանոսությունը, այլ ոչ թե մի օտար ազգի առասպելները:
2) Է ուրիշ ինչի՞ համար է իմաստունությունը, եթե ոչ քայլերդ հաշվարկելու: Ինչի՞ համար է գիտությունը, եթե ոչ ապագա կյանքը բարելավելու: Իսկ դրա համար պիտի իմանաս` եթե սենց անես, սենց կլնի:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Դու ասում ես, որ Աստվածաշնչին չես հավատում, բայց պնդում ես, որ քրիստոնյա ես: Է բա Քրիստոնեությունը հենց էդ գիրքն ա:


Եվս մի անգամ բացատրեմ վերևում գրված իմ խոսքերը`
քրիստոնյա լինելու համար հեչ էլ անհրաժեշտ չի հավատալ սուրբ գրքին և բացատրեմ,թե ինչու`
չգիտեմ ով ոնց,բայց իմ համար ակնհայտ է որ էդ "Աստվածաշունչ" կոչվածը ամենևին էլ Աստծու խոսքը չե այլ Մ.Թ.Ա ապրած ինչ-որ մահկանացուի երևակայությունը(թող հավատացյալները ինձ ներեն մի քիչ կոպիտ  խոսքերի համար  :Blush:  ),այդ իսկ պատճառով ես կարծում եմ ու պնդում,որ քրիստոնեության իմաստը ոչ թե կայանում է,այս կամ այն տիպի հրաշքներին հավատալու մեջ,այլ նրա "բարոյական" արժեքներ քարոզելու ու մարդկանց մեջ "բարին" ու "դրականը" սերմանելու մեջ:Չասեմ ամբողջովին,բայց մեծ մասամբ ես այս ամենի հետևորդն եմ,ու ինձ դեռ փոքրուց դաստիարակել են որպես իսկական քրիստոնյա (մի անգամ էլ ընդգծեմ,որ խոսքը սուրբ գրքի էս ու էն հեքիաթներին հավատալու մասին չէ  :Smile:  ) :



> Ուզում ես միայն մարդասիրություն` ինքդ մի բան հնարի:


Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ էլ ինչ-որ հարցում համաձայն չի քրիստոնեության հետ,ինչա ամեն մեկը իրա համար մի կրոն հնարի???  :LOL: 



> Ես դեմ եմ քրիստոնեությանը հիմնովին


Իսկ ինչին ես կողմ ու հավատում ես ինչ-որ մի աստծու?  :Think: 
Մեկ էլ Սամվելի ասածը ինձել է հետաքրքիր,եթե ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս գրի,հաճույքով կընթերցեմ  :Read:

----------


## սիսար

ԳՅՈԹԵ-«Նա   ով   իր   մեջ   կրում   է   գիտությունը   եւ   արվեստը...  Նա   կրոնավոր   է:   Ով   չունի   այդ   երկուսը,   նա   կույր   կրոնավոր   է»:

ԷՅՆՇՏԵՅՆ-«Գիտությունը   առանց   կրոնի,   կաղ   է:   Իսկ   կրոնը՛   առանց   գիտության   կույր»:

ԷՄԵՐՍՈՆ-«Այն   կրոնը՛   որը,   սարսփում   եւ   խուսափում    է  գիտություններից,  խայտառակում   է   Աստծուն   եւ   գնում   է    ինքնասպանության»:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.05.2014)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ԳՈԹԷ-«Նա   ով   իր   մեջ   կրում   է   գիտությունը   եւ   արվեստը...  Նա   կրոնավոր   է:   Ով   չունի   այդ   երկուսը,   նա   կույր   կրոնավոր   է»:
> 
> ԷՅՆՇՏԷՅՆ-«Գիտությունը   առանց   կրոնի,   կաղ   է:   Իսկ   կրոնը՛   առանց   գիտության   կույր»:
> 
> ԷՄԵՐՍՈՆ-«Այն   կրոնը՛   որը,   սարսփում   եւ   խուսափում    է  գիտություններից,  խայտառակում   է   Աստծուն   եւ   գնում   է    ինքնասպանության»:


Հետաքրքիր է  :Think:  իսկ կրոն ասելով այստեղ ինչ ի նկատի ունեն??? ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ???  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------

յոգի (08.06.2011)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> քրիստոնեությունն իր մեջ պարունակում է հսկայական գիտություն


Ավելի շուտ "մարդասիրություն":Ինչ գիտության մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ?Հիսուսը քայլում էր ջրի վրայով ու ջրից գինի սարքում?Դա է գիտությունը??? :Think: 




> Հավատքը գիտությունից չի ծնվում նա իր մեջ պարունակում է, ընդգրկում է գիտությունը:


Ես չեմ կարծում,որ "հավատքը գիտությունից է ծնվում" ու այստեղ քո հետ համամիտ եմ:
Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է "նա իր մեջ պարունակում է, ընդգրկում է գիտությունը"  :Think:  Ինչ գիտություն է պարունակում այն?Խնդրում եմ Հրայր ջան պարզաբանիր,իմ համար շատ հետաքրքրիր է :Xeloq: 




> Դուք սխալ եք անում եթե ուզում եք գիտությամբ հավատալ, հավատքով գիտություն է պետք սովորել:


Անձամբ ես հավատում եմ դեռ մանկուց,երբ գիտության մասին "չէի ել լսել": :Smile: 
Ոնց ես պատկերացնում "հավատքով գիտություն է պետք սովորել"? Խնդրում եմ սա էլ պարզաբանիր:Ու մեկ էլ նշիր խնդրում եմ քո գրվածքներում "հավատք" ասելով ի նկատի ես ունեցել քրիստոնեական,թե մեկ այլ հավատք: :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ավելի շուտ "մարդասիրություն":Ինչ գիտության մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ?Հիսուսը քայլում էր ջրի վրայով ու ջրից գինի սարքում?Դա է գիտությունը???
> 
> Ես չեմ կարծում,որ "հավատքը գիտությունից է ծնվում" ու այստեղ քո հետ համամիտ եմ:
> Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է "նա իր մեջ պարունակում է, ընդգրկում է գիտությունը"  Ինչ գիտություն է պարունակում այն?Խնդրում եմ Հրայր ջան պարզաբանիր,իմ համար շատ հետաքրքրիր է:


Իս Աստծո գիտության մասին լսել ես երբևէ։ Լսել ես արդյոք երբ Աստված խոսում է Հոբի հետ ինչ է ասում, Դու որտեղ էիր երբ ես երկիրն ու երկինքը ստեղծեցի։ Մի տեղ էլ գրված է "Գիշերը գիշերին գիտություն է ցույց տալիս..." ու նման շատ բաներ։



> Անձամբ ես հավատում եմ դեռ մանկուց,երբ գիտության մասին "չէի ել լսել":
> Ոնց ես պատկերացնում "հավատքով գիտություն է պետք սովորել"? Խնդրում եմ սա էլ պարզաբանիր:Ու մեկ էլ նշիր խնդրում եմ քո գրվածքներում "հավատք" ասելով ի նկատի ես ունեցել քրիստոնեական,թե մեկ այլ հավատք:


Նախ նշեմ որ հավատքը դա Աստվածային հավատքն է։ Փակագծերը բացելով ասեմ որ կա մեռած հավատք, կենդանի հավատք և Աստվածային հավատք, վերջինս ամենաերանելի վիճակն է, երբ մարդ հավատում է Աստվո ուզածի պես։
Եթե ծանոթ ես մեծ մարդկանց կյանքերին գրեթե բոլորը հավատքի մարդիկ են եղել։ Նրանցից էր Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը, ով տեսիլքով տեսավ հայոց տառերը, Էյնշտեյնը ով կյանքի վերջին վարկյաններին վկայեց թե տեսնում է դրախտը և շատ ուրիշներ։
Մի հանգամանք ևս։ Աստված է այս ամենը դրել և մարդիկ փորձում են պարզել Աստծուց դրված օրենքները։
Մի անգամ մեր դասախոսներից մեկը ավարտելով թեորեմի ապացույցն ասեց. "այս բանաձևը պարզաբանում է բնության մեջ տեղի ունեցող որոշակի երևույթներ (բավականին բարդ բանաձև էր), սակայն Աստծուց տրված օրենքը շատ ավելի բարդ է, սա նրա մոտավոր տեսքն է։
Մի վկայություն էլ եմ ուզում անել ու կսահմանափակվեմ։
Մի դասախոս (բժշկականի) փոխում է իր դասախոսություն կարդալու ձևը երբ հասկանում է Աստծո կատարած գործը։ Նա սկսում էր դասախոսությունը այսպես. "Երբ Աստված ստեղծեց սիրտը ..."։
*Շարունակությունը թողնում եմ ձեզ։*

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Ես մի քանի հարց կտամ քեզ, ինքդ քեզ պատասխանիր։


Արի կլնի, եղբայր, դու ինձ կյանք մի սովորեցրու: Ես ինքս ինձ արդեն պատասխանել եմ: Եթե չես ուզում վիճել ու ուզում ես, որ քո ասածներին անվերապահորեն հավատան, մեկ ուրիշին գտի: Իմ մոտ էդ խորհրդավոր բաները չեն անցնում:



> Սկսենք նրանից որ մի տեղ Տրդատին խորամանկ մի տեղ անհաշվենկատ ես անվանում։ Քո խոսքերում արդեն շփոթմունք ու անճշտություն է նկատվում։


Սկսենք նրանից, որ պետք չէ միանգամից սխալ փմտրել իմ post-երի մեջ, այլ փորձել դրանք հասկանալ: Ես նրան չեմ անվանել անհաշվենկատ, հակառակը` նա շատ խելոք մարդ էր: Ես նրան անվանել եմ այսօրվա չափանիշներով անգրագետ: Մեկ էլ պնդել եմ, որ տրդատը գուշակություններ չի անում:



> Այդ տեղեկությունները ով է հասցրել մեզ և դու ումից ես վերցրել այն։


Գոյություն ունի մարդկության մի հայտնագործություն, որը կոչվում է գիրք: Մասնավորապես, պատմության *դպրոցական* դասագրքում իմ թվարկած փաստերը կարելի է գտնել: Ունենալով փաստերը, կարելի է դրանք այս կամ այն կերպ մեկնաբանել: Իմ պնդումն այն է, որ այս` իմ ներկայացրած վարկածը  վերը թվարկվածներից ավելի լավ է մեկնաբանում փաստերը:



> Ես արդեն սկսում եմ մտածել, որ մի 100 տարի հետո մեր պատմությունը կվերցնեն ադրբեջանի կամ թուրքիայի արխիվներից։ Ցավալի է։ Ավելացնեմ միայն այն որ դրսի մարդը չի կարող իմանալ թե ինչ է կատարվում քո խոհանոցում, իսկ հոգևորի մասին խոսալ ուրիշ աղբյուրներից ամենաքիչը կստացվի այսօրվա աղավաղված պատմությունները։


Լսիր, բարեկամ: Չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց աշխարհում, պատմաբանների կողմից ընդունված է հարևան պետություններում գտնված պատմական աղբյուրներից օգտվել: Իմ թվարկած ՓԱՍՏԵՐԻ(չշբոթել մեկնաբանության հետ) հետ համաձայն են ինձ հայտնի բոլոր պատմաբանները:



> Ինչպես մի քարոզիչ է ասել հայերի այսքան ժամանակ գոյատևելու գաղտնիքը նրա պապերի նաև Գրիգորի 13 տարվա աղոթքների արդյունքն են երբ նա աղոթում էր մեր ազգի համար։


Դե էդ արդեն ով ոնց կուզի: Մարդ կա ասում է, որ հայերի այսօրվա վիճակը հին աստվածների անեծքն է: Զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Քրիստոնյան շնորհակալ է Աստծոն, որ ընդհամենը կենդանի է, իսկ հեթանոսը ցավում է կորցրած պետության մասին: Մենք ունեցել ենք մի գրող, անունը` Լևոն Շանթ: Նա գրել է Հին Աստվածներ ստեղծագործությունը: Անկեղծ ասած, չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց համոզված եմ, որ չես կարդացել կամ էլ կարդալուց ուշադիր չես եղել: Եթե ժամանակ ունես` կարդա, հետո կխոսենք:



> Է ինչ իմանաք մինչև էտ օտար ուսմունքները մի կողմ չդնեք։


Օտար ուսմունքը հենց քո քրիստոնեությունն է: Վերցրու Հին Կտակարանը: Ախր դա հրեաների պատմիչների գրածն է, հավեսով ծաղկացրած: Էդ մարդիկ գրում էին իրենց պատմությունը: Հետո մի օր, չգիտեմ ինչու :Wink: , որոշեցին պատմել աշխարհին: Դրա հետևանքով հիմա դու ինձ(ինձ!!) համոզում ես, որ հեթանոսությունը օտար ուսմունք է: Ինչպես քրիստոնեությունը հրեաների, այնպես էլ հեթանոսությունը հայերի պատմությունն է: 
Էլի եմ ասում, ես չեմ գնում եկեղեցի ու, համոզված եմ, տաճարներ էլ չէի գնա: Այստեղ խոսքը գնում է զուտ պատմության( որպես գիտություն) մասին:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

*Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ`
Ես չեմ վիճելու գիտության ու հավատքի համատեղելիության, քրիստոնեության ու հեթանոսության կամ մի այլ հավատքի ճշմարտացիության շուրջ, որովհետև հասկանում եմ, որ զրուցակցիս համոզելն անիմաստ գործ է ու, սա այն դեպքն է, որ վեճում ճշմարտություն ոչ ոգ չի գտնի:*

----------


## Tigana

Կրոնը հանգեցրել ա Աստծու գաղափարին,իսկ գիտությունը չի մերժում էդ գաղափարը:
Գիտությունը ուղղակի հակված է էն տարբերակին,որ մեր մոլորակը ու նրա վրա ամեն ինչը շատ հնարավոր ա , որ աստված ինքը չի ստեղծել:
Ես գիտությունը շատ սիրող մարդ եմ,ու երկար ժամանակ ծախսելուց հետո նույնպես հակված եմ էդ տարբերակին:Բայց էդ չի նշանակում , որ իմ նման մտածող մարդիկ պիտի չար կամ <<անաստված>> լինեն: :Tongue:

----------


## Tom

Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն *->* մարդը ստեղծել է գիտությունը *->* գիտությունն էլ հիմա ստեղծում է մարդում , տխուր է բայց փաստ  :Sad:  :

----------


## սիսար

Կյանքի   կավը   իմ   ձեռքում,    արձանիկներ   եմ   շինում:
Շունչ   եմ   տալիս    ու   հոգի,    արձանիկներ   եմ   շինում:
Խճճվել   եմ   աստվածային   արարչական   իմ    գործում:
Արձանիկներն՛   ինձանից,   արձանիկներ   են      շինում:

       ԷԴՎԱՐԴ    ՀԱԽՎԵՐԴՅԱՆ:

----------

My World My Space (29.07.2010), Tig (29.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Աստված Արարիչն է ամեն ինչի, գիտությունը ընդամենը մի փոքր մասը կարող է բացարտել մեր շրջապատում եղած երթույթների: Դա իմ կարծիքն ա:

----------

eduard30 (03.06.2012), Inana (29.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Աստված Արարիչն է ամեն ինչի, գիտությունը ընդամենը մի փոքր մասը կարող է բացարտել մեր շրջապատում եղած երթույթների: Դա իմ կարծիքն ա:


Վարդան ջան, իսկ «մեր շրջապատում եղած երեւույթներ» ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում:  :Pardon:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Վարդան ջան, իսկ «մեր շրջապատում եղած երեւույթներ» ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում:


 Կոնկրետ էս նախադասության մեջ նկատի ունեմ անբացատրելի երևույթները, ոնոց գիտությունը տվել ա անոմալիա անվանումը: Ախր քիչ չեն, չէ՞: Օրինակներ պետք ե՞ն:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կոնկրետ էս նախադասության մեջ նկատի ունեմ անբացատրելի երևույթները, ոնոց գիտությունը տվել ա անոմալիա անվանումը: Ախր քիչ չեն, չէ՞: Օրինակներ պետք ե՞ն:


 :Yes:  
Մենակ մի խնդրանք. էնպիսի անոմալիաների օրինակներ բեր, որոնց դրսեւորման կամ դրսեւորման հետեւանքների վերաբերյալ փաստեր կան:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

шаровая молния, կներեք, հայերեն թարգմանությունը ճիշտ չեմ կարա անեմ:

Կցորդ 49014

Եթե բավարար չի, էլի՞:

----------


## Skeptic

Համաձայն եմ, որ գնդաձեւ կայծակների մասին դեռ շատ բան հայտնի չի, բայց դա գիտնականների կողմից դիտարկվում ա որպես բնության երեւույթ:

http://video.yandex.ru/users/xxxh2/v...0%D0%B9%D0%BD/

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Համաձայն եմ, որ գնդաձեւ կայծակների մասին դեռ շատ բան հայտնի չի, բայց դա գիտնականների կողմից դիտարկվում ա որպես բնության երեւույթ:


Բա, ես ի՞նչ էի ասում: Գիտությունը շատ բաներ չի կարա բացատրի, էն ինչ Աստծո ստեղծածն ա, մարդ չի կարա հասկանա լիովին, հենց թեկուզ հասարակ բույսի աջը: Դժվար բան չկա՞, էդ դեպքում կնշես մի հատ արհեստական բույս, որը բնությունը չի ստեղծում, այլ լրիվ մարդ արարածի ստեղծածն ա: Մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ դեռ շատ-շատ բաներ ու երևի թե պետք էլ չի, մեր իմացածի ձեռքն ենք կրակն ընկել...

----------


## Skeptic

> Բա, ես ի՞նչ էի ասում: Գիտությունը շատ բաներ չի կարա բացատրի, էն ինչ Աստծո ստեղծածն ա, մարդ չի կարա հասկանա լիովին, հենց թեկուզ հասարակ բույսի աջը: Դժվար բան չկա՞, էդ դեպքում կնշես մի հատ արհեստական բույս, որը բնությունը չի ստեղծում, այլ լրիվ մարդ արարածի ստեղծածն ա: Մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ դեռ շատ-շատ բաներ ու երևի թե պետք էլ չի, մեր իմացածի ձեռքն ենք կրակն ընկել...


Եթե դու Աստված ասելով հասկանում ես Այնշտայնի աստծուն, ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ:  :Smile: 
Բայց պերսոնիֆիկացված աստված(ներ)ի հետ էս ամենը ոչ մի կապ չունի: 
Ես կենսաբան չեմ /ափսոս  :Sad: /, բայց, որքանով տեղյակ եմ, բույսերի աճի հետ կապված
գրեթե ամեն ինչ պարզ ա:  :Pardon: 
*Էստեղ* առաջին հայացքից հետաքրքիր թվացող նյութեր գտա, բայց քանի որ մոտս հիմա պայթած վիճակ ա, հետո կնայեմ:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ դեռ շատ-շատ բաներ ու երևի թե պետք էլ չի, մեր իմացածի ձեռքն ենք կրակն ընկել...


Բայց էդ  ի՞նչ գիտես, որ կրակն ես ընկել :Think:  ես օրինակ ամեն մի նոր բան, որ սովորում եմ իմ ինքնազարգացման համար շատ օգտակարա լինում ու չեմ կարծում, որ դրանց ձեռքը մարդ կարա երբևէ ընկնի կրակը…չիմանալու դեպքում հանգիստ կարաս ամեն պատահած կրակ ընկնես:
Ի դեպ, դեռ շատ-շատ բաներ մենք կհասկանանք, դրա համար կա գիտություն, ու այն բաները, որը մենք ինքներս չենք կարող հասկանալ ու բացահայտել նրանք մեզ օգնում են, ի տարբերություն աստվածից, որը դեռ ոչ մի բան չի բացատրել իր արարած էակներին:

----------

Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Բայց էդ  ի՞նչ գիտես, որ կրակն ես ընկել ես օրինակ ամեն մի նոր բան, որ սովորում եմ իմ ինքնազարգացման համար շատ օգտակարա լինում ու չեմ կարծում, որ դրանց ձեռքը մարդ կարա երբևէ ընկնի կրակը…չիմանալու դեպքում հանգիստ կարաս ամեն պատահած կրակ ընկնես:
> Ի դեպ, դեռ շատ-շատ բաներ մենք կհասկանանք, դրա համար կա գիտություն, ու այն բաները, որը մենք ինքներս չենք կարող հասկանալ ու բացահայտել նրանք մեզ օգնում են, ի տարբերություն աստվածից, որը դեռ ոչ մի բան չի բացատրել իր արարած էակներին:


Խոսքը կոնկրետ իմ մասին չի, ոչ էլ քո, մենք շատ քիչ բան գիտենք: Գիտության մասին ա, որը մեզ չգիտեմ ուր ա տանում... էս համակարգիչները, նանոտեխնոլոգիաները, ռոբոտները... Ձեր կարծիքով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա՞ գնում: Ժողովուրդ, սխալ ե՞մ, սա է՞ր ուզում Աստված: 

Մի հատ հասարակ օրինակ. Ատոմային էներգիա, որը օգտագործվում է որպես զենք: Քիչ ա՞, թե տենց օրինակներ չիք կան: Բա ասում էս մեր իմացածի ձեռքը կրակը չեն ընկել... բա ինչ ենք արել, որ չենք ընկել... Մի հատ պատկերացում կազմի էս ցելաֆոնե դարը մեզ ու՞ր ա տանելու:

*Gardmanian*, եթե կարող էս բույս աճեցնել, չի նշանակում, որ կարող էս *ստեղծել*: Թե՞ ուզում էս ասել, որ մարդու ողջ լինելու պատճառնել գիտես ու եթե մարդ, Աստված չանի մահանա, դու ինքդ կարող էս հարություն տաս:

----------


## kyahi

> Խոսքը կոնկրետ իմ մասին չի, ոչ էլ քո, մենք շատ քիչ բան գիտենք: Գիտության մասին ա, որը մեզ* չգիտեմ ուր ա տանում*... էս համակարգիչները, նանոտեխնոլոգիաները, ռոբոտները...


Գիտությունը մեզ չգիտեմ ուր չի տանում ու քո նշած բավական հիանալի սարքերը չլինեին հիմա դու ինչպես քեզ կպատկերացներիր, համակարգիչը ամենապետքական սարքերից է ու ասել, որ այն վնաս է հիմարությունա, ավելի հավես կլիներ, ըստ քեզ, եթե հիմա գրասենյակներում բազում դարակներ լինեին ու փոշու մեջ կորած թղթեր, որոնց վրայի փոշին շնչելը արդեն ահագին վատ է մարդու առողջության համար կամ ահագին մեծ հաշվարկներ կատարեիր ավելի լա՞վ ա, քան մի հատ ծրագրով հաշվելը…Նանոտեխնոլոգիան, ներկայումս ամենալայն օգտագործվող ու ներկայից բոլոր համակարգչային սարքերը ավելի կատարելագործող տեխնոլոգիան է, իսկ այս ամեն ինչը ունենալ ու չստեղծել ռոբոտներ անհեթեթ կլիներ, ի վերջո բավական հետաքրքիր է, եթե գոնե մի անգամ ռոբոտ նախագծած կամ նրա մի մասը աշխատեցնող ծրագիր գրեիք հիմա կհասկանաիք դրա հավես լինելը…




> Ձեր կարծիքով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա՞ գնում: Ժողովուրդ, սխալ ե՞մ, սա է՞ր ուզում Աստված:


Արի ապացուցի, փաստեր բեր, թե աստված ինչ էր ուզում կարողա և ես էլ օգնության կանչեմ աստվածին…ըստ քո գրածների կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ աստված ուզում էր ոչ մի բանից չհասկացող, խոտ ուտող, մերկ զբոսնող ոչխարների / փոխաբերական իմաստով, ինչպես աստվածաշնչում /, իհարկե, թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել ու ասել, որ եթե աստվածին դուր չի գալիս, որ ես խորանում եմ նանոտեխնոլագիաների մեջ ու հաշվիչների աշխատանքների համար ծրագիր եմ գրում, ապա ինքը իմ իրավունքներնա ոտնահարում, հետևաբար ես իրեն անտեսում եմ, քանզի ինքն էլ ինձա անտեսում…
Ի դեպ, իսկ ըստ քեզ *ի՞նչ ա ուզում աստվածը* :Think: 




> Մի հատ հասարակ օրինակ. Ատոմային էներգիա, որը օգտագործվում է որպես զենք: Քիչ ա՞, թե տենց օրինակներ չիք կան: Բա ասում էս մեր իմացածի ձեռքը կրակը չեն ընկել... բա ինչ ենք արել, որ չենք ընկել... Մի հատ պատկերացում կազմի էս ցելաֆոնե դարը մեզ ու՞ր ա տանելու:


Դե կան տարբեր պետություններ ու մարդիկ, որ գիտության որոշ զարգացումենրի ընթացքում իրենց օգուտն են քաղել, հիմա գիտությունը ի՞նչ չզարգանա, ամեն մի նոր բանի հետ մարդիկ սիրում են փորձարկումներ կատարել ու դրանք տականք մարդիկ են, որոնք ինչ-որ բանից անբավարարված են, գիտությանը  ու բոլոր գիտնականներին սխալ հանելը իմ կարծիքով սխալա ու էս մի քանի օրինակները գրել ես, որ ասես, տեսեք ինչ բոբոա գիտությունը, մենակ կարա թոզ փչի գիտությունից հեռու մարդկանց աչքերին…
Լավ ասենք գիտությունը մեղավոր ա ու էդքան մարդու սպանեց ատոմային զենքերի պատճառով, մի հատ արի հիշի էլի, համաշխարհային ջրհեղեղի ժամանակ ինչքան մարդա աստված սպանել, ինչքան մարդա սպանել իր տարբեր կյանքի էպիզոդներում, իր անվան համար ինչքան ցեղասպանություններ  են եղել, ինչքան պատերազմներ,դրանց թիվը ավելի շատ է, քան քո բերած օրինակում, թող քեզ չթվա, որ ես կողմ եմ այդ դեպքերին, բայց եթե դու դրանում մեղադրում ես գիտությանը, ապա իմ մեղադրանքը դեպի քո աստված ավելի տեղին է:

----------

Leo Negri (30.07.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> *Gardmanian*, եթե կարող էս բույս աճեցնել, չի նշանակում, որ կարող էս *ստեղծել*:


*afr*, ծանոթացիր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը. բույսերի առաջացման համար
աստծո կարիք ընդհանրապես չի եղել:  :Wink: 




> Թե՞ ուզում էս ասել, որ մարդու ողջ լինելու պատճառնել գիտես ու եթե մարդ, Աստված չանի մահանա, դու ինքդ կարող էս հարություն տաս:


Մարդու ողջ լինելու պատճառս ո՞րն ա:  :Shok:  
Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, թե ինչ որ մեկը կարող ա հարություն տա: Տատուս տատուս տատուս ...
տատուս տատուս տատուս .... տատուս թվին գրած գի՞րքը...
Շատ կներես, բայց որ տենց ա, ուրեմն ես իսլամ կընդունեմ ու շահիդի մահով կմեռնեմ, որովհետև մահմեդական դրախտում ինձ խոստացված են 8000 ծառաներ ու 72 կույս աղջիկներ:  :Love:  

Մենակ Աստված Ալլահը չանի, հանկարծ սենց բան պատահի.  :Unsure:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Leo Negri (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

afr, զարմանալի մարդ ես  :Jpit:  Մի քիչ առաջ հենց կողքի թեմայում էի գրում... չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարող ա մարդ երկու կարծիք ունենա մի հարցի շուրջ...

Ասում ես, 


> Գիտության մասին ա, որը մեզ չգիտեմ ուր ա տանում... էս համակարգիչները, նանոտեխնոլոգիաները, ռոբոտները... Ձեր կարծիքով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա՞ գնում: Ժողովուրդ, սխալ ե՞մ, *սա է՞ր ուզում Աստված:*


Իսկ ինչ ես կարծում՞ Աստված ուզում է, որ Թեղուտի հանքը շահագործվի՞ Քո ասած "գիտության" ու տեխնոլոգիաների մեջ մտնում ա նաև հանքերի արդյունաբերական շահագործումը, թափոնների արտանետումը, անտառների, բնության ոչնչացումը։ ԴԱ ուզում ա Աստված՞




> Մի հատ հասարակ օրինակ. Ատոմային էներգիա, որը օգտագործվում է որպես զենք: Քիչ ա՞, թե տենց օրինակներ չիք կան: Բա ասում էս մեր իմացածի ձեռքը կրակը չեն ընկել... բա ինչ ենք արել, որ չենք ընկել... Մի հատ պատկերացում կազմի էս ցելաֆոնե դարը մեզ ու՞ր ա տանելու:


Օֆ–օֆ... աֆր, ասում են՝ մարդասպանին ա պետք դատել, ոչ թե զենքը պատրաստող վարպետին։ Նույն այդ էներգիան օգտագործվում ա նրա համար, որ դու հիմա քո համակարգչից մեզ պատասխաններ ուղարկես։ 
Եթե կարծում ես, որ մարդկությունը սխալ ա զարգացել, սկսի քո օրինակով ապացուցել, որ մարդիկ պետք է հետ կանգնեն դրանից։ Պայքարի անտառների պահպանման համար, հրաժարվի տեխնոլոգիական բոլոր գործիքներից /համակարգիչ, գազի պլիտա, հեռախոս.../ քանի դեռ դա չես արել, դու ընդունում ու նպաստում ես գիտության զարգացմանը ու ճիշտ ուղուց շեղվելը։

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> afr, զարմանալի մարդ ես  Մի քիչ առաջ հենց կողքի թեմայում էի գրում... չեմ հասկանում, ոնց կարող ա մարդ երկու կարծիք ունենա մի հարցի շուրջ...
> 
> Ասում ես, 
> Իսկ ինչ ես կարծում՞ Աստված ուզում է, որ Թեղուտի հանքը շահագործվի՞ Քո ասած "գիտության" ու տեխնոլոգիաների մեջ մտնում ա նաև հանքերի արդյունաբերական շահագործումը, թափոնների արտանետումը, անտառների, բնության ոչնչացումը։ ԴԱ ուզում ա Աստված՞
> 
> 
> Օֆ–օֆ... աֆր, ասում են՝ մարդասպանին ա պետք դատել, ոչ թե զենքը պատրաստող վարպետին։ Նույն այդ էներգիան օգտագործվում ա նրա համար, որ դու հիմա քո համակարգչից մեզ պատասխաններ ուղարկես։ 
> Եթե կարծում ես, որ մարդկությունը սխալ ա զարգացել, սկսի քո օրինակով ապացուցել, որ մարդիկ պետք է հետ կանգնեն դրանից։ Պայքարի անտառների պահպանման համար, հրաժարվի տեխնոլոգիական բոլոր գործիքներից /համակարգիչ, գազի պլիտա, հեռախոս.../ քանի դեռ դա չես արել, դու ընդունում ու նպաստում ես գիտության զարգացմանը ու ճիշտ ուղուց շեղվելը։


*kyahi, Gardmanian,* իմաստ չեմ տեսնում անհավատ մարդկանց հետ  հավատքից խոսամ... նրա համար չէ, որ բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի անիմաստ  ա... 

*Ֆրեյա,* ամեն ինչ չի, որ չափվում ա նույն "չափիչով", եթե ես աշխատում  եմ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով, դա չի նշանակում, որ հավատքս կորցրել եմ,  Թեղուտի հանքի մասին էլ խնդրում եմ հարցրու էն թեմայի մեջ, մենակ կասեմ, որ  ինձ հետաքրքրում ա մարդկանց հացի խնդիրը` ACP-ի աշխատելը, իսկ եթե ժողովրդին աշխատանքով ապահովեն, թող էդ գործարանն էլ փակեն, դա չի կարևորը:

Զենքը ստեղծողն ու մարդասպանը կոնկրետ նույն մարդ արարածն ա, դրա համար եմ ասել, որ իմացածից ենք կրակն ընկել...  սխալ մեկնաբանումներ մի արեք:

----------

Inana (30.07.2010), Շինարար (30.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> *kyahi, Gardmanian,* իմաստ չեմ տեսնում անհավատ մարդկանց հետ  հավատքից խոսամ... նրա համար չէ, որ բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի անիմաստ  ա...


Մենք էլ իմաստ չենք տեսնում հավատացյալին բացատրել, որ գիտությունը եթե չլիներ դուք հիմա մի տեղ քարով կրակ կստանաիք ու ընկած կլինեիք ինչ-որ վարազի հետևից, որ ուտելու բան ունենաիր: Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, իրականում դու բան չունես ասելու, ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ :LOL: 


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:43 ----------

Հա մի հարց, որի պատասխանը շատ եմ ուզւոմ իմանալ…
Աֆր, ըստ քեզ, եթե դու հավատում ես մենք ՝ չէ,  ապա դու մեզանից մեկ աստիճան բա՞րձր ես կամ դու ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում ունե՞ս, քան մենք:

----------

Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> լեզվաբանական կանոն ասա, որ աստված բառը ես մեծատառ գրեմ, հենա ասա թագավոր բառն էլ մեծատառ գրեմ, նույն բանա գալիս..


Մի փոքր թեմայից շեղվելով խառնվեմ՝ չանդրադառնալով կրոնական վեճին, որին խառնվելու ցանկություն պարզապես չունեմ, առավել ևս, որ իմ տպավորությամբ երկու ծայրահեղությունների վեճ է գնում:

Կատարում եմ մեջբերում մի գրքից.
Դավիթ Գյուրջինյան
«Մեծատա՞ռ, թե՞ փոքրատառ» հայերեն բառարան-տեղեկատու
 Երևան, «Ասողիկ» հրատարակչություն, 2005 թ.
ISBN 99941-43-33-6
ԳՄԴ 81.2Հ-4
*հրատարակության է երաշխավորել ՀՀ ԿԳՆ կրթական բարեփոխումների կենտրոնը*
_երրորդ, լրամշակված հրատարակություն_
Էջ  22



> «Աստված» նշանակող բառերը գրվում են մեծատառով

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Inana (30.07.2010), Monk (30.07.2010), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Rammstein (30.07.2010), Shah (30.07.2010), Հինատա (30.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կատարում եմ մեջբերում մի գրքից.
> Դավիթ Գյուրջինյան


Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ քրիստոնյա լինելով, մեղք է համարում աստված բառը փոքրատառով գրելը, հետևաբար և տեղեկատու գրելուց չի ծուլացել և փորձելա մեղքազատի տեղեկատուից օգտվող մարդկանց:
Հարցա առաջանում, կանոնը վերաբերվումա մենակ քրիստոնեական Յահվե աստծուն, իրա հիպոթետիկ տղային ու սուրբ հոգուն, թե անխտիր բոլոր պանթեոնների ներկայացուցիչներին? Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ եթե ես ասենք սկսեմ գրել` հունական Աստվածներ, Պոսեյդոն Աստված, և այլն, արդյոք նման գրելը Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը ճիշտ կհամարի? Կասկածում եմ:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ քրիստոնյա լինելով, մեղք է համարում աստված բառը փոքրատառով գրելը, հետևաբար և տեղեկատու գրելուց չի ծուլացել և փորձելա մեղքազատի տեղեկատուից օգտվող մարդկանց:
> Հարցա առաջանում, կանոնը վերաբերվումա մենակ քրիստոնեական Յահվե աստծուն, իրա հիպոթետիկ տղային ու սուրբ հոգուն, թե անխտիր բոլոր պանթեոնների ներկայացուցիչներին? Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ եթե ես ասենք սկսեմ գրել` հունական Աստվածներ, Պոսեյդոն Աստված, և այլն, արդյոք նման գրելը Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանը ճիշտ կհամարի? Կասկածում եմ:


Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանի հավատի հետ ես ոչ մի գործ չունեմ, իսկ կանոնը վերաբերվում ա Աստված նշանակող բոլոր բառերին, այդ թվում Բարձրյալ, Տեր և այլն: Ոչ, չի վերաբերվում միայն քրիստոնեական հավատքին, այլ բոլոր կրոններին: Նաև հատուկ նշեցի, որ ձեռնարկը հաստատված է համապատասխան գերատեսչության կողմից ու երրորդ լրամշակված հրատարակությունն է, ցույց տալու համար, որ սա կանոն է, լեզվական կանոն է, ու եթե սխալ լիներ՝ ուղղված կլիներ: Նույն կանոնը կհանդիպեք լեզվական այլ գրքերում էլ: Անշուշտ կարող եք շարունակել գրել նաև փոքրատառով, ինչպես և կարող եք փոքրատառով գրել ասենք քաղաքների անունները կամ անձնանունները, հապավումները և մնացած բոլոր բառերն ու արտահայտությունները, որոնք լեզվաբանական կանոնների համաձայն գրվում են մեծատառով: Դա կարող եք անել, մասնավորապես Ձեր վերաբերմունքը (Ձեր-ն էլ է մեծատառով գրվում) ցույց տալու համար, բայց անշուշտ դա կլինի ընդամենը անգրագիտություն  :Smile: 
Հարցվեց լեզվաբանական կանոն, լեզվաբանական կանոնը մեջբերվեց: Ո՞րն էր հարցի իմաստը, եթե նման կանոն մեջբերվելու դեպքում դա պիտակվելու էր որպես հավատքից թելադրված: Եթե իրականում նման հարցի պատասախանը չի հետաքրքրում, անտեսվելու կամ պիտակվելու, ապա պարզապես կարելի է դիմացինի ժամանակը չվատնել անիմաստ հարցով  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010), Inana (30.07.2010), Monk (30.07.2010), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), Shah (30.07.2010), Մանուլ (30.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Դա կարող եք անել, մասնավորապես Ձեր վերաբերմունքը (Ձեր-ն էլ է մեծատառով գրվում) ցույց տալու համար, բայց անշուշտ դա կլինի ընդամենը անգրագիտություն


Եսիմ:  :Pardon: 
Նար-Դոսին ես անգրագետ չէի համարի, չնայած շատ հավանական ա, որ «աստված» բառը փոքրատառով գրելով իրա վերաբերմունքն էր ուզում ցույց տար.




> ԱԳԱՀՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՍԿԻԶԲԸ
> 
> (Ավանդություն)
> 
> Երբ որ *աստված* Ադամին և Եվային իրենց մեղքի համար դրախտից արտաքսեց, Ադամը, ինչպես *Սուրբ Գրքումն* // ասված է, պետք է յուր երեսի քրտինքովն ուտեր յուր հացը, այսինքն՝ պետք է վարուցանք աներ, որպեսզի քաղցած չմեռներ ո՜չ ինքը, ո՜չ յուր կինը — Եվան: Իհարկե, քանի որ *աստուծո* պատվիրանին հակառակ չէին գնացել, այսինքն՝ արգիլված պտուղը չէին կերել, դրախտի մեջ նրանք ապրում էին բոլորովին անհոգ — ո՜չ քաղց էին զգում, ո՜չ՝ շորի պետք, բայց այժմ նրանք թե՜ քաղցած էին և թե՜ մերկ:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> բայց անշուշտ դա կլինի ընդամենը անգրագիտություն


Դա կլինի գիտակցված հրաժարում` ենթարկվելու հուդաքրիստոնեական պահանջներով աղավաղված լեզվական կանոններին:
Տենց մեկ էլ գերմաներենում պահի տակ որոշեցին Ֆյուրեր գրել մեծատառով, իսկ բոլոր հակառակվողներին ոչ միայն համարեցին անգրագետ, այլև տարան գազենվագենները:




> ո՞րն էր հարցի իմաստը, եթե նման կանոն մեջբերվելու դեպքում դա պիտակվելու էր որպես հավատքից թելադրված: Եթե իրականում նման հարցի պատասախանը չի հետաքրքրում, անտեսվելու կամ պիտակվելու, ապա պարզապես կարելի է դիմացինի ժամանակը չվատնել անիմաստ հարցով


Զարմանալի թվաց, որ գրեթե բոլոր Վիքիպեդիայի և այլ հայալեզու հանրագիտարանների կազմողները ըստ Ձեզ անգրագետ են, ու ծանոթ չլինելով տեղեկատուների աստված բառը նախընտրում են գրել փոքրատառով` նամանավանդ երբ այն վերաբերվումա ոչ հուդաքրիստոնեական աստվածություններին:

Վառ օրինակ`

http://hy.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%B6%D6%87%D5%BD




> Զևս (հին հունարեն` Δίας կամ Ζεύς, միկեներեն` di-we «Դի»)` հին հունական առասպելաբանությունում երկնքի, ամպրոպի և կայծակի աստված, աշխարհի տիրակալ: Օլիմպոսի աստվածներից գլխավորը, Քրոնոսի և Ռեայի երրորդ որդին, Աիդի, Հեստիայի, Դեմեթրայի և Պոսեյդոնի եղբայրը: Զևսի կինը` Հերա աստվածուհին, նաև նրա քույրն է:


Վերադառնալով անգրագիտությանը` ես նախընտրում եմ լինել Սևակի պես անգրագետ, քան զանազան տեղեկատուներ կազմող մասնագետների պես գրագետ:




> Խելքս հալվում է ոսկորներիս մեջ,
> Հալվում ու հոսում արյան պես անգույն՝
> Իմ ոսկորները դարձնելով ասես սպիտակ երակ:
> Ու ես դառնում եմ… համատարած սիրտ.
> Շարժումներս ամեն՝ սրտի բաբախում,
> Բոլոր ձևերըս՝ շարժումներ սրտի…
> 
> Տե՜ր աստված, դու բարի՜ն կատարես…


Առաջարկում եմ հայոց լեզվի հետ տեղեկատուներով ծանոթ մարդկանց հիպոթետիկ հանդերձյալ կյանքում Սևակին հանդիպելուն պես սկսել բացատրել, որ աստված մեծատառովա գրվում, իսկ ինքը` Սևակը, անգրագետա:

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

afr ջան, ինչու ես սար ու ձոր ընկնում... բոլոր հարցերիս պատասխան գրեցիր, բայց դրանով իսկ ինձ լավություն արած եղար, ոչ թե քեզ  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ։




> *ամեն ինչ չի, որ չափվում ա նույն "չափիչով"*


Չէ, աֆր, չհամոզեցիր...  :Cool:  էս էդ դեպքը չի, ուղղակի էս նախադասությամբ ուզում ես քեզ համար ուրիշ "չափիչ" հնարել, որ իրար հակասող ու կողմնակալ գնահատականդ նույն երևույթի տարբեր արտահայտումների նկատմամբ արդարացնես։ Ավելի լավ է ընդունես մեղքդ ու զղջաս։ Այդպես Աստված կների քո կողմնակալությունը։



> եթե ես աշխատում եմ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով, դա չի նշանակում, որ հավատքս կորցրել եմ


Լավ ես արել, որ չես կորցրել հավատքդ, մնում ա հասկանանք՝ ինչքանով ես ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղված։ Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ Աստված չի հավանում նոր տեխնոլոգիաները, մյուս կողմից օգտագործում ես դրանք։ Ինչու ես Աստծու կամքին հակառակ գնում՞  
Աշխատել նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով /այսինքն՝ առնել դրանք, հնարավորություն ստեղծելով, որ արտադրողները զարգանան ու նոր տեխնոլոգիաներ մշակեն, ավելի կործանարար.../ նշանակում է հավանություն տալ տեխնոլոգիական պրոգրեսին։ Դու աջակցում ես այն մարդկանց գործին, ովքեր Աստծուն անհաճո առարկաներ են ստեղծում։

Դա նույնն է, որ մեկը միսը դնի բերանը ու մյուս մարդկանց քարոզի բուսակեր լինել։ Կենդանիների սպանդը դադարեցներլու համար նախ ինքդ պետք ա բուսակեր դառնաս։ Տեխնոլոգիաների առաջընթացը կանխելու համար, նախ ինքդ պետք ա դրանցից հրաժարվես։ 




> Թեղուտի հանքի մասին էլ խնդրում եմ հարցրու էն թեմայի մեջ, մենակ կասեմ, որ ինձ հետաքրքրում ա մարդկանց հացի խնդիրը` ACP-ի աշխատելը, իսկ եթե ժողովրդին աշխատանքով ապահովեն, թող էդ գործարանն էլ փակեն, դա չի կարևորը:


Ճիշտ ես, էստեղ կարևորը Թեղուտի թեման չի, այլ մոտեցումը։ Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ նանոտեխնոլոգիաներ արտադրող ու ռոբոտ արտադրող գործարաններն էլ չինացի չքավորներին են կերակրում հացով՞   Դուրս է գալիս՝ ցանկցած նպատակ արդարացնում է մեթոդները։ Եթե սովածների ենք կերակրեու, ոչինչ... եկեք.. ավիրեք մոլորակը... ստեղծեք ռոբոտների... ոչնչացրեք անտառները...




> Զենքը ստեղծողն ու մարդասպանը կոնկրետ նույն մարդ արարածն ա, դրա համար եմ ասել, որ իմացածից ենք կրակն ընկել... սխալ մեկնաբանումներ մի արեք:


Մարդիկ տարբեր են։ Մարդ կա՝ երեխաների՝ քաղցկեղից բուժման համար ռադիոակտիվ սարքեր ա նախագծում, մարդ էլ կա Ճապոնիայի վրա բոմբ ա գցում ու միլիոնավոր երեխաների ա սպանում։ Հիմա հավատում ե՞ս, որ գիտելիքը չի կործանում, այլ այն տգետները, ովքեր իրենց շահերի համար են դրանք օգտագործում՞...

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Լեզվաբանական թեման եթե ցանկանում եք շարունակել, հրավիրում եմ «Լեզուներ» բաժին, վստահ եմ, որ այլ լեզվաբաններ էլ կասեն իրենց կարծիքն ու հիմնավորումները (չեմ բացառում, որ նաև մեջբերվեն լեզվաբանների խոսքեր, ովքեր դեմ են Աստվածը մեծատառով գրելուն): Ամեն դեպքում ինձնից հասնում էր մեջբերել կանոնը, ու ներկայացնել, որ եթե օրինակ դիմորդը քննության ժամանակ Աստվածը փոքրատառով գրի, նրանից միավոր կհանեն: Այս կանոնի ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը կարելի է երկար քննարկել ու բերել երկու կողմերի փաստարկներն էլ, բայց կրկնում եմ, մենք խոսում էինք գործող կանոնի մասին: Ու գործող կանոնի տեսակետից փոքրատառով գրելը անգրագիտություն է: Մնացածն, ինչպես ասացի, եթե ցանկանում եք քննարկել, տեղափոխվեք համապատասխան թեմա, այստեղ շեղումն արդեն շատ եղավ:

----------

Monk (30.07.2010), Մանուլ (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

Ֆրեյա, ցույց տուր իմ էս նախադասությունը



> Մի կողմից ասում ես, որ Աստված չի հավանում նոր տեխնոլոգիաները





> Ինչու ես Աստծու կամքին հակառակ գնում՞


Ո՞վ ասեց որ դրանով հակառակ եմ գնում, թե՞ դու տենց որոշեցիր:



> Աշխատել նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով /այսինքն՝ առնել դրանք, հնարավորություն  ստեղծելով, որ արտադրողները զարգանան ու նոր տեխնոլոգիաներ մշակեն, ավելի  կործանարար.../ նշանակում է հավանություն տալ տեխնոլոգիական պրոգրեսին։ Դու  աջակցում ես այն մարդկանց գործին, ովքեր Աստծուն անհաճո առարկաներ են  ստեղծում։


Երբ զգամ, որ դա մեղք ա համարվում ու "կործանում" ա, ինչպես դու ասեցիր, հաստատ դրան դեմ կլինեմ, իսկ քանի ինձ օգուտ ա տալիս` ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ ինքս դեմ եմ համակարգչային տեխնոլոգիաներին: Իմ նախադասության մեջ "Միթե սա էր ուզում Աստված", մեկնաբանումդ սխալ էր... Աստված դեմ ա չարիքին այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ տեխնոլոգիաներին:



> Մարդիկ տարբեր են։


Եթե հիշում ես, խոսքը վերաբերվում էր Աստծոն և մարդկանց ու մարդկանց գիտելիքներին, որոնք չափից դուրս շատ են ու օգտագործվում են արդեն մեկը մյուսին ոչնչացնելու համար: Թե՞ դու դրան էլ դեմ չես: 



> Մարդ կա՝ երեխաների՝ քաղցկեղից բուժման համար ռադիոակտիվ սարքեր ա  նախագծում, մարդ էլ կա Ճապոնիայի վրա բոմբ ա գցում ու միլիոնավոր երեխաների  ա սպանում։


Քո կարքիքով ստեղ "լավ" ձյաձյան ո՞վ էր, վատը` ով: 


էէէ... մուսաներդ կորավ, նախադասություններ էք գրում իմաստը կորցրած... Ֆրեյա, վերջի վերջո Թեղուտը հանգիստ կթողա՞ս  :Jpit:  Ասեցի էլի էն թեմայում կխոսենք...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա, ցույց տուր իմ էս նախադասությունը





> Սա ա Աստծո ուզածը՞





> Ո՞վ ասեց որ դրանով հակառակ եմ գնում, թե՞ դու տենց որոշեցիր:


Չէ, գիտես... դու որոշեցիր, որ կարող ես մի բան ասել... բնական ա։ ԲԱՑԱՏՐԵԼ էի...



> Երբ զգամ, որ դա մեղք ա համարվում ու "կործանում" ա, ինչպես դու ասեցիր, հաստատ դրան դեմ կլինեմ, իսկ քանի ինձ օգուտ ա տալիս` ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ:


Դե բա ասածս էլ էդ ա... որ բաներ կան, որ կործանում են նշանակում,բայց դու դա չես տեսնում, դրա բերած օգուտի խաթեր չես հրաժարվում։ Բա քո ասած նանոտեխնոլոգիաները հենց քո համակարգչում էլ են օգտագործված։ Ինչու դեն չես շպրտում՞  



> Ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ ինքս դեմ եմ համակարգչային տեխնոլոգիաներին: Իմ նախադասության մեջ "Միթե սա էր ուզում Աստված", մեկնաբանումդ սխալ էր... Աստված դեմ ա չարիքին այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ տեխնոլոգիաներին:


Որովհետև համակարգիչը ինքը տեղով ռոբոտ ա, մեջն էլ նանոտեխնոլոգիաներ կան։ Նույնը քո ձեռի հեռախոսը։ Ես նշում եմ այն, ինչ ՔՈ կարծիքով չարիք է։




> Եթե հիշում ես, խոսքը վերաբերվում էր Աստծոն և մարդկանց ու մարդկանց գիտելիքներին, որոնք չափից դուրս շատ են ու օգտագործվում են արդեն մեկը մյուսին ոչնչացնելու համար: Թե՞ դու դրան էլ դեմ չես:


Հենց կակռազ ես եմ դեմ, ասում եմ՝ իզուր իմացավ մարդը, որ քարը կարելի ա աղալ, եփել ու դրանից պղինձ ստանալ։ Որ չիմանար, չէր կտրի անտառները։ 
Դուրս ա գալիս՝ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը պետք ա որոշի, թե որն ա կործանարար։ Էսօրվա դրությամբ ոչ մի նանոտեխնոլոգիա ծառ չի կտրել ու ոչ մի վնաս չի բերել։ Բայց դու դրան դեմ ես՞ Ինչ լոգիկայով՞

----------


## Shah

Ով ուզում էր ու ընդունակ էր հասկանալու ինձ վաղուց արդեն հասկացել ա... Ով էլ չէ` կարա մի բառի վրա "ցիկլիտ" ըլի, ինչքան ուզում ա բացատրեմ:  :Jpit: 
Ինչպես ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին, ավելի լավ ա գլուխ չդնեմ  :Jpit:  օգուտս ո՞րն ա, որ բացատրեմ լավը վատից տարբերեմ... ես հոմ великомученик չե՞մ չեմ դառնալու ձեր երեսից :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ով ուզում էր ու ընդունակ էր հասկանալու ինձ վաղուց արդեն հասկացել ա... Ով էլ չէ` կարա մի բառի վրա "ցիկլիտ" ըլի, ինչքան ուզում ա բացատրեմ: 
> Ինչպես ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին, ավելի լավ ա գլուխ չդնեմ  օգուտս ո՞րն ա, որ բացատրեմ լավը վատից տարբերեմ... ես հոմ великомученик չե՞մ չեմ դառնալու ձեր երեսից


 :Hands Up:  հա.. դու վերին գաղափաներից ես խոսում, իսկ ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում։ Պետք ա կարողանաս, որ բացատրես... իսկ փաստերը քո դեմ են հիմա խոսում։ Էնքան հեշտ ա ուրիշների տեղը որոշել, թե որն ա չարիք, որը բարիք... 
Աֆր, քո պես մարդկանց մտածելակերպը /ասել էն ինչ ձեռնտու ա/, դժվար չի հասկանալ։ 
Ուղղակի մի խորհուրդ. նախքան ուրիշներին "մաքրելը", մտածի՝ ինչքանով ես դու զերծ նույն չարիքից։

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ով ուզում էր ու ընդունակ էր հասկանալու ինձ վաղուց արդեն հասկացել ա... Ով էլ չէ` կարա մի բառի վրա "ցիկլիտ" ըլի, ինչքան ուզում ա բացատրեմ: 
> Ինչպես ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին, ավելի լավ ա գլուխ չդնեմ  օգուտս ո՞րն ա, որ բացատրեմ լավը վատից տարբերեմ... ես հոմ великомученик չե՞մ չեմ դառնալու ձեր երեսից


Էհ Աֆր, ախր անհավատները հասարակ մարդ չեն ու հասկանում են էն ինչ դաժե դու քո գրածների մեջ չես տեսնում, էդ հավատացյալների թերություննա, որ մինչև վերջ չեն կարողանում իրենց ասածը տանեն ու բնականաբար ընտրում են ամենահեշտ տարբերակը," մենք գլուխ դնելու հավես չունենք" , էդ բնականա, բաց բոլոր կրոնի թեմաները ու կնկատես, որ բոլոր հավատացյալների վերջին խոսքը դա, մի քիչ արդեն ձանձրալիա :Sad:  հետաքրիքրա միշտ չեք կարոց ձեր հավատքը ապացուցել մի հատ նորմալ փաստով, բայց դեռ հավատում եք…ինձ օրինակ դա լուրջ անհանգստացնումա:



> Ինչպես ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցին, ավելի լավ ա գլուխ չդնեմ


Ահամ, իհարկե միանգամից ուրիշների ասածները պետք է ընդունես :LOL:  

Խորհուրդներին լավ վերաբերվիր, եթե տվել են ուրեմն շատ բարի մարդ են ու մեզանից քեզ հեռու են ուզում պահեն :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (30.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դավիթ Գյուրջինյանի հավատի հետ ես ոչ մի գործ չունեմ, իսկ կանոնը վերաբերվում ա Աստված նշանակող բոլոր բառերին, այդ թվում Բարձրյալ, Տեր և այլն: *Ոչ, չի վերաբերվում միայն քրիստոնեական հավատքին, այլ բոլոր կրոններին:* Նաև հատուկ նշեցի, որ ձեռնարկը հաստատված է համապատասխան գերատեսչության կողմից ու երրորդ լրամշակված հրատարակությունն է, ցույց տալու համար, որ սա կանոն է, լեզվական կանոն է, ու եթե սխալ լիներ՝ ուղղված կլիներ: Նույն կանոնը կհանդիպեք լեզվական այլ գրքերում էլ: Անշուշտ կարող եք շարունակել գրել նաև փոքրատառով, ինչպես և կարող եք փոքրատառով գրել ասենք քաղաքների անունները կամ անձնանունները, հապավումները և մնացած բոլոր բառերն ու արտահայտությունները, որոնք լեզվաբանական կանոնների համաձայն գրվում են մեծատառով: Դա կարող եք անել, մասնավորապես Ձեր վերաբերմունքը (Ձեր-ն էլ է մեծատառով գրվում) ցույց տալու համար, բայց անշուշտ դա կլինի ընդամենը անգրագիտություն 
> Հարցվեց լեզվաբանական կանոն, լեզվաբանական կանոնը մեջբերվեց: Ո՞րն էր հարցի իմաստը, եթե նման կանոն մեջբերվելու դեպքում դա պիտակվելու էր որպես հավատքից թելադրված: Եթե իրականում նման հարցի պատասախանը չի հետաքրքրում, անտեսվելու կամ պիտակվելու, ապա պարզապես կարելի է դիմացինի ժամանակը չվատնել անիմաստ հարցով


Չուկ ջան եթե միայն Քրիստոնեությանը հատուկ չի ուրեմն պիտի գրվի փոքրատառ, որովհետև հատուկ անունից դառնում է հասարակ գոյական ինչպես "մարդ"-ը, նամանավանդ որ ունենում է բազմաթիվ հոմանիշներ… արարիչ, բարձրյալ, տեր և այլն… ինչպես գիտենք հատուկ անունները հոմանիշներ չունեն… իհարկե բոլոր կրոններն իրենց մեջ կարող են աստված բառը գրել մեծատառով, որովհետև իրենք աստված ասելով մի կոնկրետ բան են հասկանոմ… իսկ եթե որևէ մեկն օգտագործում է մեծատառով դա ենթադրում է կրոնական ուղղվածություն… փոքրատառով աստված գրելը սխալ համարել չի կարելի քանի որ անձը միգուցե "հավատացյալ" չի… ուրեմն հարց է առաջանում, ճիշտ է արդյոք "դու մա՞րդ ես թե աստված" արտահայտությունը… իսկ աստվածներ արտահայտությունը… հատուկ անունները հոգնակի չեն լինում… Գյուրջինյանը սխալ է ինչպես նաև օրենքը…

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան եթե միայն Քրիստոնեությանը հատուկ չի ուրեմն պիտի գրվի փոքրատառ, որովհետև հատուկ անունից դառնում է հասարակ գոյական ինչպես "մարդ"-ը, նամանավանդ որ ունենում է բազմաթիվ հոմանիշներ… արարիչ, բարձրյալ, տեր և այլն… ինչպես գիտենք հատուկ անունները հոմանիշներ չունեն… իհարկե բոլոր կրոններն իրենց մեջ կարող են աստված բառը գրել մեծատառով, որովհետև իրենք աստված ասելով մի կոնկրետ բան են հասկանոմ… իսկ եթե որևէ մեկն օգտագործում է մեծատառով դա ենթադրում է կրոնական ուղղվածություն… փոքրատառով աստված գրելը սխալ համարել չի կարելի քանի որ անձը միգուցե "հավատացյալ" չի… ուրեմն հարց է առաջանում, ճիշտ է արդյոք "դու մա՞րդ ես թե աստված" արտահայտությունը… իսկ աստվածներ արտահայտությունը… հատուկ անունները հոգնակի չեն լինում… Գյուրջինյանը սխալ է ինչպես նաև օրենքը…


Կարդա նախորդ գրառումս: Նորից եմ կրկնում, մենք խոսում ենք կանոնից, ոչ թե քո, մյուսի, էն մյուսի վերլուծությունից, տրամաբանությունից:
Հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ, Աստվածը գրվում է մեծատառով, անկախ թե ո՛ր կրոնի Աստծու մասին է, եթե դիմում ես կոնկրետ Աստծուն, ճիշտ նույն ձևով մեծատառով են գրվում Բարձրյալը, Տերը, Արարիչը և այլն: Եթե վերացական է խոսվում, օրինակ հեթանոսական աստված, ապա մեծատառով չի գրվում, բայց նորից, եթե դիմում ես կոնկրետ Աստծուն, եթե խոսում ես կոնկրետ Աստծու մասին, ապա գրվում է մեծատառով: Ու ձեր բոլորի տեսակետներն էլ, մասնավորապես քոնը, շատ հետաքրքիր, գուցե նաև տրամաբանական են, սակայն կանոնն իմ ասածն է: Նորից կոչ եմ անում այս թեմայում շատ չշեղվել: Ես պարզապես պատահական մի հատված կարդացի, արձագանքնեցի, ցույց տվեցի կանոնը: Բնավ էական չի, թե ձեզնից ով այս կանոնը որքանով եք տեղին համարում:

----------

Շինարար (30.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> հա.. դու վերին գաղափաներից ես խոսում, իսկ ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում։ Պետք ա  կարողանաս, որ բացատրես...


Դե ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ հասկացողն արդեն հասկացել ա:



> նախքան ուրիշներին "մաքրելը", մտածի՝ ինչքանով ես դու զերծ նույն չարիքից։


Կարողա իդեալական հավատացյալ չեմ ու շատ-շատ մեղքեր եմ գործում, թեկուզ հենց հիմա, բայց ես չեմ հայտարարում իմ լավը լինելու մասին...



> Էհ Աֆր, ախր անհավատները հասարակ մարդ չեն ու հասկանում են էն ինչ դաժե դու  քո գրածների մեջ չես տեսնում


Դե դուք "իդեալական" եք..
Ինձ չես ճանաչում հետևաբար անիմաստ ենթադրություններ ես անում... ժամանակ ու կարիք էլ չունեմ բացատրեմ թե ով եմ ես... բացի դրանից թեման իմ մասին չի... անցի..

----------

Շինարար (30.07.2010)

----------


## luys747

Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե գիտությունը եվ հավատքը դաշինք կապեին միմյանց հետ, մարդկության վիճակը շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ: Իրականում նրանք միմյանց լրացնում են, ոչ թե հերքում:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (30.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

աֆր, կներես, որ քեզ "բացահայտեցի", հասկացի... ոչ մի անձնական բան: Ուղղակի պետք ա մարդ գրելուց առաջ կողմնորոշվի... որ չստացվի էսպես -»»»»



> ...Գիտության մասին ա, որը մեզ չգիտեմ ուր ա տանում... էս *համակարգիչները, նանոտեխնոլոգիաները, ռոբոտները*... Ձեր կարծիքով ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա՞ գնում: Ժողովուրդ, սխալ ե՞մ, *սա է՞ր ուզում Աստված*: 
> 
> Մի հատ հասարակ օրինակ. *Ատոմային էներգիա*, որը օգտագործվում է որպես զենք: Քիչ ա՞, թե տենց օրինակներ չիք կան: Բա ասում էս մեր իմացածի ձեռքը կրակը չեն ընկել... բա ինչ ենք արել, որ չենք ընկել... Մի հատ պատկերացում կազմի էս *ցելաֆոնե* դարը մեզ ու՞ր ա տանելու:





> *եթե ես աշխատում  եմ նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաներով*, դա չի նշանակում, որ հավատքս կորցրել եմ,  ...





> Երբ զգամ, որ դա մեղք ա համարվում ու "կործանում" ա, ինչպես դու ասեցիր, հաստատ դրան դեմ կլինեմ, իսկ *քանի ինձ օգուտ ա տալիս*`* ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ*: *Ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ ինքս դեմ եմ համակարգչային տեխնոլոգիաներին*: ...Աստված դեմ ա *չարիքին* այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ տեխնոլոգիաներին:


 :Cool:  դե ինչ գրում ես, էն էլ կարդում եմ... դրա համար էլ, նձ թվաց, թե դեմ ես համակարգիչներին... :Think: 
 Իրականում, երկուսս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում, ես ասում էի, որ գիտելիքը չի չարիքը, այլ չար մարդիկ, որ սխալ են օգտագործում գիտելիքները, բայց ոնց որ թե իմ հետ համաձայն չէիր... հը՞...

----------

kyahi (30.07.2010), Skeptic (31.07.2010)

----------


## Nnn

Համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ  գիտությունը և հավատքը իրար <թշնամի են>: Ինչու են նրանք թշնամի եթե երկուսն էլ մարդկային հասկացողություններ են: Կենդանիները գիտությամբ չեն զբաղվում և ոչ էլ հավատում են վաղվա օրվան, ուստի դա <զուտ մարդկային նատուռա է>/ինչպես կասեր փիլիսոփայությանս դասախոսը/: Ուստի դրանք ներդաշնակության մեջ են... :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ  գիտությունը և հավատքը իրար <թշնամի են>: Ինչու են նրանք թշնամի եթե երկուսն էլ մարդկային հասկացողություններ են: Կենդանիները գիտությամբ չեն զբաղվում և ոչ էլ հավատում են վաղվա օրվան, ուստի դա <զուտ մարդկային նատուռա է>/ինչպես կասեր փիլիսոփայությանս դասախոսը/: Ուստի դրանք ներդաշնակության մեջ են...


Nnn, գիտության նպատակը բնության օրենքների բացահայտումն ա, որոնք առանց մարդու էլ էսպես, թե էնպես գոյություն ունեն: Այսինքն, գիտությունը հիմնված ա զուտ *փաստերի* վրա: Գիտությունը չի հորինվել, այլ բացահայտվել ա, երկար տարիների, դարերի ընթացքում: Իսկ հավատը, մեծ հաշվով, մշտապես խանգարել ա գիտության զարգացմանը. սնահավատություններն ու դոգմաները միշտ էլ եղել են արևմտյան /արևելյանի մասին չեմ խոսում/ գիտնականների «անբաժան ուղեկիցը». հենց դրանց պատճառով էլ, օրինակ, Կեպլերը երկար ժամանակ չէր կարողանում բացահայտել մոլորակների ուղեծրերի էլլիպտիկ բնույթը, չնայած բոլոր չափումների արդյունքները հենց դա էին ցույց տալիս. Կեպլերը փորձում էր ինչ-որ չափազանց բարդ հաշվարկների միջոցով ապացուցել ուղեծրերի շրջանագծային բնույթը, ինչ ա թե մտածում էր, որ աստծո կողմից արարված տիեզերքում ամենակատարյալ երկրաչափական պատկերը շրջանն ա, հետևաբար ուղեծիրը պետք ա շրջանագիծ լինի: Սա որպես վառ օրինակ:

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), Nnn (31.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> աֆր, կներես, որ քեզ "բացահայտեցի"


 Իսկ դու համոզվա է՞ս, որ ինձ "բացահայտեցիր"  :Wink:  Կարծում եմ դու դեռ շատ հեռու էս իրականությանը, ուր թե մնաց ինձ "բացահայտելուն"... Ես ուր, դու ուր.. ես էն մարդկանցից չեմ, որ ասում են իմ մի օրը քո տաս տարվա կյանքը... բայց էլի դրան մոտիկ էս  :Smile:  ինձ "բացահայտելու" կարիք նույնիսկ չկար.. իմ ասելիքը, մտքերս թելադրելը իմ մոտ ստացվում ա:

հ.գ. թեման "Աֆրի հավատքի" մասին ա՞: Ասեցի անցի, եթե հետաքրքրված էս ինձնով կարող էս խնդրել, կպատմեմ... բայց էստեղ չէ: 
հ.հ.գ. իմ մեջ վատը գտնելով Քրիստոնեությունը դրանից վատը չի դառնում, ես միգուցե լավ Քրիստոնեա չեմ` ռասսիստ եմ և այլն, բայց հավատք ունեմ...

----------


## Nnn

> Nnn, գիտության նպատակը բնության օրենքների բացահայտումն ա, որոնք առանց մարդու էլ էսպես, թե էնպես գոյություն ունեն: Այսինքն, գիտությունը հիմնված ա զուտ *փաստերի* վրա: Գիտությունը չի հորինվել, այլ բացահայտվել ա, երկար տարիների, դարերի ընթացքում: Իսկ հավատը, մեծ հաշվով, մշտապես խանգարել ա գիտության զարգացմանը. սնահավատություններն ու դոգմաները միշտ էլ եղել են արևմտյան /արևելյանի մասին չեմ խոսում/ գիտնականների «անբաժան ուղեկիցը». հենց դրանց պատճառով էլ, օրինակ, Կեպլերը երկար ժամանակ չէր կարողանում բացահայտել մոլորակների ուղեծրերի էլլիպտիկ բնույթը, չնայած բոլոր չափումների արդյունքները հենց դա էին ցույց տալիս. Կեպլերը փորձում էր ինչ-որ չափազանց բարդ հաշվարկների միջոցով ապացուցել ուղեծրերի շրջանագծային բնույթը, ինչ ա թե մտածում էր, որ աստծո կողմից արարված տիեզերքում ամենակատարյալ երկրաչափական պատկերը շրջանն ա, հետևաբար ուղեծիրը պետք ա շրջանագիծ լինի: Սա որպես վառ օրինակ:


Ես քեզ ավելի վառ օրինակ կբերեմ` Բլեյզ Պասկալը, որը լինելով ժամանակի լավագույն հանճարներից մեկը, որի հանճարը փայլեց դեռ շատ մանուկ հասակում, իրեն մենաստանում փակեց և ճգնավոր կյանքով մահացավ կարծելով որ իր հայտնագործությունները մեղքի պտուղ են: Իհարկե այժմ երկրաչափությամբ, մաթեմատիկայով զբաղվելը մեզք չէ և նրան այս օրերում ավելի հեշտ կլիներ:   
Մասնավորապես գիտությունների նպատակն է գտնել սկիզբ` ստեղծել կյանք: Ճիշտ ես դա կործանարար ցանկություն է, սակայն այդպիսին է Մարդ արարածը և բացի այդ` այդ ձգտումը <ոսկե ձվեր է ածում>: Այսինքն ձևափոխում է, վերափոխումը է աշխարհի մասին հասկացողությունները, որի շնորհիվ մարդ ավելի ձգտում ներդաշնակության, որը վատ չէ: Բացի դրանից չես կարծում որ մենք կարող ենք անել այն ինչ մեզ թույլատրված է ի վերուստ: :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես քեզ ավելի վառ օրինակ կբերեմ` Բլեյզ Պասկալը, որը լինելով ժամանակի լավագույն հանճարներից մեկը, որի հանճարը փայլեց դեռ շատ մանուկ հասակում, իրեն մենաստանում փակեց և ճգնավոր կյանքով մահացավ կարծելով որ իր հայտնագործությունները մեղքի պտուղ են: Իհարկե այժմ երկրաչափությամբ, մաթեմատիկայով զբաղվելը մեզք չէ և նրան այս օրերում ավելի հեշտ կլիներ:


Շատ լավ օրինակ էր:  :Good:  Բայց, քո կարծիքով, ինչի՞ մեր օրերում գիտությամբ զբաղվելը մեղք չի: Մի՞թե հենց հավատքի պրոգրեսի շնորհիվ: Անձամբ ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա տեղի ա ունեցել մարդկային առողջ բանականության, տրամաբանական մտքի` երկարատև լեթարգիական քնից կամաց-կամաց արթնանալու շնորհիվ, ինչը հակադրվել ա կրոնական կարծրացած «բացարձակ ճշմարտություններին»:




> Մասնավորապես գիտությունների նպատակն է գտնել սկիզբ` ստեղծել կյանք: *Ճիշտ ես դա կործանարար ցանկություն է*, սակայն այդպիսին է Մարդ արարածը և բացի այդ` այդ ձգտումը <ոսկե ձվեր է ածում>:


Բայց ես տենց բան ե՞մ ասել...  ::}: 




> Բացի դրանից չես կարծում որ մենք կարող ենք անել այն ինչ մեզ թույլատրված է *ի վերուստ*:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս, անձնական կոնֆլիկտային հարաբերությունների ոլորտ  տեղափոխող գրառումը և երկու գրառումների համապատասխան հատվածները ջնջել եմ: Անուններ չեմ նշում, կարծում եմ հեղինակներն իրենք հրաշալի գիտեն, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Մյուս գրառումներում էլ կան խախտումներ, չնայած չեմ ջնջել, բայց ցանկանում եմ նախազգուշացնել, որ եթե շարունակվի փոխադարձ անհանդուրժողականության և իրար խայթելու, թեմաներից շեղվելու ու դրանք տուրուդմփոցի վերածելու սովորությունը, պահանջելու եմ մի քանի հոգու արգելափակումը բաժնից: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ֆանատիզմը, լինի հավատացյալի, թե աթեիստի կողմից, հավասարապես անընդունելի են և միայն խանգարում է թեմաներում նորմալ քննարկում ծավալելուն: Եթե որևէ երևույթի դեմ եք, պարտադիր չէ հիվանդագին կերպով ամեն ձև փորձել ապացուցել, որ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցողը կամ խաբեբա է, կամ էլ տգետ: Չէր խանգարի, որ այդ երևույթից դժգոհ ցանկացած մեկը նույն ընթացքը չցուցաբերի: Հետո խնդրում եմ ինձնից անտեղի նեղացող չլինի:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.08.2010), Ariadna (31.07.2010), Chuk (31.07.2010), Sambitbaba (09.07.2012), Shah (31.07.2010), Արծիվ (02.08.2010)

----------


## Nnn

> Շատ լավ օրինակ էր:  Բայց, քո կարծիքով, ինչի՞ մեր օրերում գիտությամբ զբաղվելը մեղք չի: Մի՞թե հենց հավատքի պրոգրեսի շնորհիվ: Անձամբ ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա տեղի ա ունեցել մարդկային առողջ բանականության, տրամաբանական մտքի` երկարատև լեթարգիական քնից կամաց-կամաց արթնանալու շնորհիվ, ինչը հակադրվել ա կրոնական կարծրացած «բացարձակ ճշմարտություններին»:


 :Good: Շատ լավ բնորոշում էր: Բայց չես կարծում որ ամեն ինչի սկիզբը հավատն ու հետաքրքասիրությունն են: Նախնադարյան մարդը չհասկանալով տեղի ունեցող երևույթները վերագրում էր գերբնական ուժերին/աստվածներին/ և դրանց հավատալով շարունակում էր ապրել: Հետագայում զարգանալով նրա մտահորիզոնը իր հետաքրքրությունների շնորհիվ նա սկսեց զբաղվել բնությամբ, ստեղծեց գիտություններ ու այսպես շարունակ: Իսկ հավատը այստեղ ունի իր ուրույն դերը. մարդը բախվելով ինչ-որ անորոշության վրա, դա կրկին վերագրում է աստծուն: Իհարկե այդ անորոշությունները չեն դիմանում ժամանակի հոսքին, այլ բացում են իրենց գաղտնիքները` նոր և ավելի հետաքրքիր գաղտնիքներ առաջ բերելով: Այսպիսով հավատը դա այն մարդկայինն երևույթն է, որը օժանդակում, քաջքալրում և հուսադրում է մարդ էակին: 
Բոլորս էլ ինչ որ մի բանի հավատում ենք, ոմանք աստծուն, ոմանք ապագային, իսկ ոմանք էլ գիտությանը:
Ինձ թվում է դուք աթեիստ եք :Think:

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## kyahi

*Nnn* կրոնը պետքա էն մարդկանց ովքեր հավատում են, որ այն բաները որոնք դեռ գիտությունը ինչ-որ չափով թերի է բացատրում կամ չափից դուրս բարդ է բացատրում ոչ գիտնականի համար, ապա բավական բնականա, որ տվյալ մարդիկ ընտրում են ամենահեշտ տարբերակը, ասելա թե հավատալ գերբնական երևույթներին, հավատալը վատ չէ, բայց երբ դա հասնում է ֆանատիզմի, ցանկացած կրոնի դեպքում, դա արդեն հիվանդություն է դառնում, օրինակ կարծում եմ քո համար կլինեն այնպիսի բաներ, որ դու չես ընդունում քրիստոնեության մեջ / կարծում եմ ճիշտ եմ գուշակում / … 
Օրինակ ես կրոնը և գիտությունը չեմ նույնացնում ու ասել, որ կրոնը օգնելա ու օգնումա գիտության զարգացմանտ բավական սխալ կլինի, ըստ իս…գիտության զարգացմանը կրոն պետք չէ, հենա *Աֆրը* ասումա, որ աստվածին դուր չի գալիս, որ գիտությունը զարգանումա ու դա խանգարումա մեզ…ասեմք իր նման մտածող էլի մարդիկ կան ու դա գալիսա կրանական դոգմաններից, որոնք հենց կրոնը ու իր տարածողներն են մարդկանց հոգեբանության մեջ մտցնում…և սրա նման շատ այլ բաներ…նենց որ արի կրոնը ու գիտությունը մի խառնի ու իրանք չեն կարող համագործակցել:

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ լավ բնորոշում էր:


Մերսի:  :Blush: 




> Բայց չես կարծում որ ամեն ինչի սկիզբը 1)հավատն ու 2)հետաքրքասիրությունն են:


Առաջինը` , երկրորդը` միանշանակ  :Yes: 




> Նախնադարյան մարդը չհասկանալով տեղի ունեցող երևույթները վերագրում էր գերբնական ուժերին/աստվածներին/ և դրանց հավատալով շարունակում էր ապրել: Հետագայում զարգանալով նրա մտահորիզոնը իր հետաքրքրությունների շնորհիվ նա սկսեց զբաղվել բնությամբ, ստեղծեց գիտություններ ու այսպես շարունակ: Իսկ հավատը այստեղ ունի իր ուրույն դերը. մարդը բախվելով ինչ-որ անորոշության վրա, դա կրկին վերագրում է աստծուն: Իհարկե այդ անորոշությունները չեն դիմանում ժամանակի հոսքին, այլ բացում են իրենց գաղտնիքները` նոր և ավելի հետաքրքիր գաղտնիքներ առաջ բերելով: Այսպիսով հավատը դա այն մարդկայինն երևույթն է, որը օժանդակում, քաջքալրում և հուսադրում է մարդ էակին:


Չեմ կարա համաձայնվեմ. ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքին եմ` դոգման մտածելու ուղղակի արգելք ա:  :Pardon: 
Մարդկանց ուղեղում արմատավորված ու հաճախ անջնջելի «клякса»-ները թույլ չեն տալիս տրամաբանական մտորումներ ու համապատասխան եզրակացություններ անել «մաքուր էջի» վրա:




> Բոլորս էլ ինչ որ մի բանի հավատում ենք, ոմանք աստծուն, ոմանք ապագային, իսկ ոմանք էլ գիտությանը:


Երեքն էլ լրիվ տարբեր հարթություններում գտնվող երևույթներ են:  :Smile:  Համ էլ գիտությանը հավատաս, թե` չէ, ինքը, մեկ ա, գոյություն ունի, օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա:




> Ինձ թվում է դուք աթեիստ եք


 :Yes:  100%

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:37 ----------

Ի դեպ, քո հետ բանավիճելը հաճելի ա:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (02.08.2010), Nnn (02.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, գիտության նպատակը բնական երևույթներին ու բնությանը բացատրություն տալն է որը կրոնի տիրույթ չի մտնում… Կրոնի խնդիրը տարբեր է, կրոնը զբաղվում է մարդնու հոգևոր կյանքով, չնայած ինձ համար հոգևոր կյանքն ու խնդիրները լրիվ տեղավորվում են երաժշտության, գրականության, արվեստի ու ժարտարապետության սահմաններում, ինչպես նաև գիտության… սակայն կա մարդկանց մի ստվար զանգված որոնք այնուամենայնիվ իրենց հոգևոր խնդիրների պատասխանները գտնում են կրոնի մեջ… սրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չկա… սա անձնական խնդիր է

… սակայն երբ կրոնն անցնում է գիտական տիրույթ, այսինքն փորձում է բացատրություն տալ բնական երևույթներին ոչ գիտական, այլ զուտ կանխորոշված հավատքի վրա հիմնված պնդումներով, ապա առաջանում է կոնֆլիկտ… կրոնի այս ասպեկտը շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում է իշխանության նպատակներով և սա արդեն սկսում է սպառնալ հասարակությանը… 

սա է պրոբլեմը

----------

Chuk (02.08.2010), kyahi (02.08.2010), Monk (02.08.2010), Shah (02.08.2010), Skeptic (02.08.2010), terev (02.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (02.08.2010), Մանուլ (02.08.2010), Ֆրեյա (02.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ժող, գիտության նպատակը բնական երևույթներին ու բնությանը բացատրություն տալն է որը կրոնի տիրույթ չի մտնում… Կրոնի խնդիրը տարբեր է, կրոնը զբաղվում է մարդնու հոգևոր կյանքով, չնայած ինձ համար հոգևոր կյանքն ու խնդիրները լրիվ տեղավորվում են երաժշտության, գրականության, արվեստի ու ժարտարապետության սահմաններում, ինչպես նաև գիտության… սակայն կա մարդկանց մի ստվար զանգված որոնք այնուամենայնիվ իրենց հոգևոր խնդիրների պատասխանները գտնում են կրոնի մեջ… սրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չկա… սա անձնական խնդիր է
> 
> … սակայն երբ կրոնն անցնում է գիտական տիրույթ, այսինքն փորձում է բացատրություն տալ բնական երևույթներին ոչ գիտական, այլ զուտ կանխորոշված հավատքի վրա հիմնված պնդումներով, ապա առաջանում է կոնֆլիկտ… կրոնի այս ասպեկտը շատ հաճախ օգտագործվում է իշխանության նպատակներով և սա արդեն սկսում է սպառնալ հասարակությանը… 
> 
> սա է պրոբլեմը


Շնորհակալություն, համաձայն եմ, բայց մի քանի հարց առաջացավ. եթե հնարավոր ա պատասխանեք 2-ին.
1. Իսկ գիտությունը բոլո՞ր երևույթներն ա բացահայտում:
2. Կրոնը առաջ էր արգելքներ դնում ու մեղք համարում որոշ գիտության առաջընթացները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, արդյո՞ք հիմա եկեղեցին արգելում ա գիտության զարգացումը, բացառությամբ մարդու կլոնավորումը և եթե դա էլ չարգելեր, արդյո՞ք ճիշտ ա մարդ կլոնավորելը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շարունակում եմ Մեֆիստոֆելեսի միտքը. ընդահնրապես ասած՝ գիտությունն էլ ինքը հենց այնպես տարերայնորեն ու էնտուզիազմի վրա չի զարգանում։ Ցանկացած կենդանի օրգանիզմ Երկրի վրա ենթարկված է մի շարք վտանգների։ Դրան մեջ մտնում են եւ այլ կենդանիներից պաշտպանվելը, բնական աղետներից պաշտպանվելը, "հաց" աճեցնելը, հիվանդների կյանքը փրկելը... Հետո արդեն ավելացել է նոր նպատակ՝ հնարավորինս մշակել մեթոդներ, որոնք հնարավորություն կտան նվազագույն ուժերը ծախսելով առավելագույն արդյունք ստանալ։

Մյուս կողմից՝ հարց է առաջանում. արդյոք պետք է պաշտպանվել փոթորիկից, արդյոք պետք է փրկել հիվանդներին .... Որոշ կրոններ /ինչպես նաև մասամբ քրիստոնեությունը/ համարել է, որ մահը աստծու կամքն է եւ եթե մարդը մահանում է, դա նորմալ է, պետք չէ դեմ գնալ աստծո կամքին ու փրկել մարդուն։ Նույն կերպ՝ աստծո կամքն են փոթորիկները, հրդեհները, երաշտները եւ սովը։ 
Գուցե սա հոգեբանական պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է. երբ մարդ գիտի, որ իր գլծին չարիք է գալիս ու ինքն անզոր է, նախընտրում է հարմարվել դրան, վերագրել գերբնական կամք, փոխանակ պայքարել ու գուցե պարտվել։

Իսկ այ գիտնականները այն մարդիկ են, որ նախընտրում են խաղալ, պայքարել, փնտրել լուծումներ խնդիրներին եւ չհամակերպվել դրանց։

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## Nnn

> Չեմ կարա համաձայնվեմ. ես լրիվ հակառակ կարծիքին եմ` դոգման մտածելու ուղղակի արգելք ա:


Բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում որ դոգման լավ է: :Nono:  Ուղակի այն հիմք է տալիս մարդուն մտածելու, հակառակվելու և մտահորիզոնը զարգացնելու:




> *Մարդկանց ուղեղում արմատավորված ու հաճախ անջնջելի «клякса»-ները թույլ չեն տալիս տրամաբանական մտորումներ ու համապատասխան եզրակացություններ անել «մաքուր էջի» վրա:*


 :Hands Up: Համաձայն եմ: Դա նրանից է, որ մեր <հասարակությունը> ազատ մտածելակերպ չունի:





> Համ էլ գիտությանը հավատաս, թե` չէ, ինքը, մեկ ա, գոյություն ունի, օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա:


Կներես գուցե Մարդկային օբյեկտիվ իրականություն է: Քանզի մի գիտնական մի բան է ասում, մեկ ուրիշը այլ, իսկ գիտությունը նրանք են *<բացահայտում>*: Բայց որքանով ես համոզված որ մի օր չի գա, երբ հասկանանք որ այս ամենը Սին է, մարդկային մտքի ցնորանք և ոչինչ ավելի :Think: 
Հուսով եմ այդ օրը չի գա :Smile: 




> Ի դեպ, քո հետ բանավիճելը հաճելի ա:


Լու՞րջ: Շորհակալություն :Blush:

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## Nnn

> *Nnn* կրոնը պետքա էն մարդկանց ովքեր հավատում են, որ այն բաները որոնք դեռ գիտությունը ինչ-որ չափով թերի է բացատրում կամ չափից դուրս բարդ է բացատրում ոչ գիտնականի համար, ապա բավական բնականա, որ տվյալ մարդիկ ընտրում են ամենահեշտ տարբերակը, ասելա թե հավատալ գերբնական երևույթներին, հավատալը վատ չէ, բայց երբ դա հասնում է ֆանատիզմի, ցանկացած կրոնի դեպքում, դա արդեն հիվանդություն է դառնում, օրինակ կարծում եմ քո համար կլինեն այնպիսի բաներ, որ դու չես ընդունում քրիստոնեության մեջ / կարծում եմ ճիշտ եմ գուշակում / …


Գուցե, բայց գիտությունտ չի կարող բացատրել կամ բարդ բացատրել այն տեսարանը, որ մեկը աղբարկղում ուտելիք է որոնում, իսկ նրա կողքով զանազան մարդիկ են անցնում նրան «չնկատելով»… Իսկ հավատը գոնե թույլ է տալիս քեզ մխիթարվել, որ դեռ կան մարդիկ որ «կնկատեն», կփաղաքշեն ու կօգնեն նման մարդկանց…
Համաձայն եմ ֆանատիզմը դա արդեն վատ է, բայց այդպիսին են մարդիկ՝ իրենք իրենց համոզմունքների մեջ հաստատ ու անդրդվելի: Բայց նույն ֆանատիզմին էլ հարում են որոշ գիտնականներ… Իսկ ինչու՞ չեք դրա մասին խոսում…
Այո բաներ կան որ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ ինչը ես չեմ հասկանում, չեմ ըմբռնում, չեմ էլ հարում/Ես դոգմատիզմ չեմ սիրում :Smile: /:



> Օրինակ ես կրոնը և գիտությունը չեմ նույնացնում ու ասել, որ կրոնը օգնելա ու օգնումա գիտության զարգացմանտ բավական սխալ կլինի, ըստ իս…գիտության զարգացմանը կրոն պետք չէ, հենա *Աֆրը* ասումա, որ աստվածին դուր չի գալիս, որ գիտությունը զարգանումա ու դա խանգարումա մեզ…


Սա էլ քո կարծիքն է և ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի բռնանալու նկատմամբ…Իսկ այն էլ Աֆրի կարծիքն է…
Իհարկե ես էլ Աֆրի կարծիքը չեմ ընդունում, բայց քոնն էլ ինձ համար ընդունելի չէ…




> …նենց որ արի կրոնը ու գիտությունը մի խառնի ու իրանք չեն կարող համագործակցել:


Ես չեմ խառնում կրոն ու գիտությունը, բայց  ամեն ինչ աշխարհում իրար հետ հարաբերվում և համագործաքցում է… ու երկուսն էլ մարդն է ստեղծել,այնպես որ նրանք միմյանցից կախված են քանի կա մարդ…պետք չէ այդպես _կտրականորոն_ տրամադրվել…չէ որ մենք բոլորս մեր կարծիքները ունենք՝ իրարից տարբեր և ուրույն :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (02.08.2010)

----------


## Monk

Ես ուզում եմ մի հարց հստակեցնել. քննարկվում է գիտություն և կրո՞ն, թե՞ գիտություն և հավատք համադրություն/հակադրություն թեման: Թեմայի վերնագիրը խոսում է  երկրորդի վերաբերյալ, բայց կարծես շեշտադրումն ավելի շատ արվում է առաջինի վրա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում որ դոգման լավ է: *Ուղակի այն հիմք է տալիս մարդուն մտածելու, հակառակվելու և մտահորիզոնը զարգացնելու:*


Ախր քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ դոգման, թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն, դրական ազդեցություն ա ունենում գիտության զարգացման գործում:  :Pardon:  Բայց պատկերացրու, թե մարդկությունը զարգացման ինչ փուլում կարող էր գտնվել, եթե աշխարհի ճանաչման անմեղ փորձերի համար մարդկանց չքարկոծեին, հետագայում նաեւ՝ չկախեին, չվառեին ու ցցերի վրա չնստացնեին: Բայց սա ընդամենը հոգեւոր բռնության հետեւանքների ֆիզիկական դրսեւորման օրինակներ են. իսկ հենց ինքը՝ հոգեւոր բռնությունը, կամ, կներես, ուղեղի բռնաբարությունը, իմ համոզմամբ, ավելի ահավոր ա:





> Կներես գուցե Մարդկային օբյեկտիվ իրականություն է: Քանզի մի գիտնական մի բան է ասում, մեկ ուրիշը այլ, իսկ գիտությունը նրանք են *<բացահայտում>*: Բայց որքանով ես համոզված որ մի օր չի գա, երբ հասկանանք որ այս ամենը Սին է, մարդկային մտքի ցնորանք և ոչինչ ավելի
> Հուսով եմ այդ օրը չի գա


Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնարավոր ա: Բայց մի հատ իրական դեպքի մասին գրեմ.
Օքսֆորդի տարեց դասախոսներից մեկը երկար տարիներ խորապես համոզված էր ու իրա ուսանողներին սովորացնում էր, որ Գոլջիի ապարատը իրականում գոյություն չունի, այլ՝ դիտարկման սխալ ա, պատրանք: Բայց մի օր համալսարանում դասախոսություն կարդալու համար մի ամերիկացի գիտնական ա գալիս՝ բջջային կենսաբանության մասնագետ, ու Գոլջիի ապարատի գոյության անհերքելի ու համոզիչ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում: Ելույթի վերջում ծերունին մոտենում ա ամբիոնին, ու ամերիկացու ձեռքը սեղմելով՝ ասում. «Թանկագին կոլեգա, թույլ տվեք Ձեզ հայտնել իմ երախտագիտությունը: Այս ողջ 15 տարիների ընթացքում ես սխալվում էի»...

Գիտությունը դինամիկ զարգանում ա, փոփոխվում, քանի որ նորանոր փաստեր են ի հայտ գալիս ու նորանոր հետազոտություններ են կատարվում՝ շատ հաճախ անկանխատեսելի արդյունքներով: Իսկ մարդկանց էդ հնարավորությունն արգելելը /տվյալ դեպքում՝ կրոնի միջոցով/ հանցագործություն ա:

Տեսություն կա /կարծեմ մի տեղ նշել եմ/, որ մեզ հայտնի ողջ տիեզերքը, էդ թվում նաեւ՝ մենք, հանդիսանում ա յուրօրինակ համակարգչային ծրագիր /հայտնի «Մատրիցայի» սցենարը/, ու «ծրագրավորողը» պարզապես զվարճանալու համար ա էս ամենը ստեղծել: Էս տեսությամբ փոքրաթիվ, բայց լուրջ գիտնականներ են զբաղվում:
Շա՜տ-շա՜տ հարցեր դեռ մութ են, էդ թվում, օրինակ՝ գրավիտոնների վերաբերյալ, որոնք դեռ հայտնաբերված չեն /ֆորումում առանձին թեմա կա դրա մասին/, ու վերջիններիս հայտնաբերումը չափազանց էական ու կարեւոր հստակեցումներ կմտցնի գիտական աշխարհընկալման մեջ: Բայց սխալ ա չբացահայտված երեւույթները կամ դրանց դրսեւորման բնույթները միանգամից վերագրել գերբնական ուժերին՝ վանելով ճշմարտության հասնելու ձգտումը:
Աստծուն պետք ա փնտրել մարդու ուղեղում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ դրա որեւէ կոնկրետ հատվածում: Ու նախնական արդյունքներ արդեն կան:

----------


## Անամնիսիս

Իմ կարծիքով մարդկանց անհրաժեշտ է և գիտությունը և կրոնը:
Բացատրեմ ինչու
Նախ կրոնը առաջացել է դեռևս հնագույն ժամանակներում երբ մարդիկ դեռևս շատ բաներ չէին հասկանում… Նախ եթե նայենք կրոններին նրանք բոլորն էլ ունեն նույն բնույթը, միայն գործող անձանց անուններն են տարբեր, որոշ բաններ ավել են որոշ բաններ պակաս, երկրորդ եթե նայենք կրոններին կախված այն տարածաշրջանից թե որտեղ են նրանք առաջացել տվյալ կրոնում կան համատասխան այսպես ասած «հրամաններ»:Օրինակ մուսուլմանական ազգերը շատ կեղտոտ և անպարտաճանաչ ազգեր են և եթե նրանց կրոնում գրված չլիներ որ ամեն օր տվյալ ժամին պետք է աղոթեք, պետք է աղոթելուց սուրբ գիրք կարդալուց առաջ լվացվեք նրանք, նրանք այդպիսին էլ կմնային:Այսպիսի նրբություններ կան բլոր կրոններում նույնիսկ Քրիստոնեությունում:
 Բոլոր կրոններին ունեն այնպիսի պատվիրաններ որոնցից է «մի սպանիրը»,որոնք ընդհանուր են բոլորի համար: Բոլոր կրոններ էլ ասում են որ Աստված ստեղծեծ երկիրը 
Ներկայիս Կրոններն առաջացան այն պատճառով որ մարդիկ հիասթափվել էին նախկին կրոններից, գիտակցել նրանց թերությունները և այլևս չգիտեին ինչու և ինչպես ապրեն…
Ինձ թվում է որ կգա մի նոր ժամանակ երբ մարդիկ ներկայիս կրոններց էլ կհիասթափվեն և կգան նոր գաղափարներով կրոններ, որպիսի օգնեն մարդուն իմաստավորել իր կյանքը:
Յուրաքանչյուր կրոն իրենից ներկայացնում է մի փիլիսոփյություն որ դաստիրակում է մարդուն այդպիսին…
Գիտությունները առաջացել են ժամանակի պահանջով քանի որ մարդ զարգանալով տեսնելով կատարվող իրադարձությունների օրինաչափությունները սկսել է ավելի ու ավելի ուսումնասիրել դրանք, խորանալով և փնտրելով սկիզբը
Իմ կարծիքով գիտությունը չի խանգարում այլ օգնում է մարդկանց որպիսի ճանաչեն աշխարհը գտնեն նրա սկիզբը գտնեն նրա ստեղծողին
Գիտությունների զարգացման շնորհիվ մարդիկ ավելի են մոտենում ճշմարտությանը… 
Բոլորս էլ պարզ գիտակցում ենք որ մարդիկ ժամանակի ընթացքում փոփոխել ձևափոխել են ավելի շուտ յուրաքանչյուրը իր գիտակցությամբ են մեկնաբանել Աստվածաշունչը: Յուրաքանչյուրը մի թեթև փոփոխելով, փոփոխածի վրա փոփոխելով հասել է մեզ… 
Գիտությունը օգնում է գտնել իսկականը, զուտ մաքուրը: Բայց դրան հասնելու համար դեռ շատ կա ցավոք :Sad: 
Մի բան միանշանակ պարզ է բոլորիս համար
Աշխարհը եղել է և կա: Եվ ուրեմն ինչ որ մի բան ստեղծել է աշխարհը, ինչ որ հզոր ուժ հաշվել է այս բոլոր օրինաչափությունները այս ամենը և դրան մենք անվանում ենք «ԱՍՏՎԱԾ»:
Եվ Հավատում նրան:  
Ուստ գիտությունը ոչ թե խանգառում է այլ օգնում է գտնել իրականը…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:50 ----------




> Ախր քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ դոգման, թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն, դրական ազդեցություն ա ունենում գիտության զարգացման գործում:  Բայց պատկերացրու, թե մարդկությունը զարգացման ինչ փուլում կարող էր գտնվել, եթե աշխարհի ճանաչման անմեղ փորձերի համար մարդկանց չքարկոծեին, հետագայում նաեւ՝ չկախեին, չվառեին ու ցցերի վրա չնստացնեին: Բայց սա ընդամենը հոգեւոր բռնության հետեւանքների ֆիզիկական դրսեւորման օրինակներ են. իսկ հենց ինքը՝ հոգեւոր բռնությունը, կամ, կներես, ուղեղի բռնաբարությունը, իմ համոզմամբ, ավելի ահավոր ա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնարավոր ա: Բայց մի հատ իրական դեպքի մասին գրեմ.
> Օքսֆորդի տարեց դասախոսներից մեկը երկար տարիներ խորապես համոզված էր ու իրա ուսանողներին սովորացնում էր, որ Գոլջիի ապարատը իրականում գոյություն չունի, այլ՝ դիտարկման սխալ ա, պատրանք: Բայց մի օր համալսարանում դասախոսություն կարդալու համար մի ամերիկացի գիտնական ա գալիս՝ բջջային կենսաբանության մասնագետ, ու Գոլջիի ապարատի գոյության անհերքելի ու համոզիչ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում: Ելույթի վերջում ծերունին մոտենում ա ամբիոնին, ու ամերիկացու ձեռքը սեղմելով՝ ասում. «Թանկագին կոլեգա, թույլ տվեք Ձեզ հայտնել իմ երախտագիտությունը: Այս ողջ 15 տարիների ընթացքում ես սխալվում էի»...
> 
> Գիտությունը դինամիկ զարգանում ա, փոփոխվում, քանի որ նորանոր փաստեր են ի հայտ գալիս ու նորանոր հետազոտություններ են կատարվում՝ շատ հաճախ անկանխատեսելի արդյունքներով: Իսկ մարդկանց էդ հնարավորությունն արգելելը /տվյալ դեպքում՝ կրոնի միջոցով/ հանցագործություն ա:
> 
> ...


Կներեք որ մեջ եմ մտնում բայց ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ասելով ինչ եք հասկանում?
Չես կարծում որ մարդիկ հենց այդ ծրագրավորողին են անվանում Աստված? Չե որ Աստված ենք անվանում արարիչին իսկ քո ասած ծրագրավորողը հանդիսանում է հենց արարիչը  :Pardon:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կներեք որ մեջ եմ մտնում բայց ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ասելով ինչ եք հասկանում?
> Չես կարծում որ մարդիկ հենց այդ ծրագրավորողին են անվանում Աստված? Չե որ Աստված ենք անվանում արարիչին իսկ քո ասած ծրագրավորողը հանդիսանում է հենց արարիչը


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդ տեսության կողմնակիցներից չեմ, ուղղակի թեմայի հետ կապված լինելու պատճառով եմ նշել: Շատ գիտնականներ կան, ովքեր հավատում են աստծուն, բայց դա Այնշտայնի աստվածն ա, որի մասին ինքը գրել ա, ու որը ոչ մի կապ չունի կրոնական աստվածների հետ: Էդ մեջբերումների անհաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում, որովհետեւ իմ կողմից էդ կլինի տավտոլոգիայի դրսեւորում:  :Pardon:

----------


## Nnn

> Ախր քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ դոգման, թեկուզ անուղղակիորեն, դրական ազդեցություն ա ունենում գիտության զարգացման գործում:  Բայց պատկերացրու, թե մարդկությունը զարգացման ինչ փուլում կարող էր գտնվել, եթե աշխարհի ճանաչման անմեղ փորձերի համար մարդկանց չքարկոծեին, հետագայում նաեւ՝ չկախեին, չվառեին ու ցցերի վրա չնստացնեին: Բայց սա ընդամենը հոգեւոր բռնության հետեւանքների ֆիզիկական դրսեւորման օրինակներ են. իսկ հենց ինքը՝ հոգեւոր բռնությունը, կամ, կներես, ուղեղի բռնաբարությունը, իմ համոզմամբ, ավելի ահավոր ա:


 :Smile: Երևի դա նրանից է որ ես ամեն ինչում դրական եմ փնտրում…
Հիշիր քեզ փոքր ժամանակ. ինչը ասում էիր չի կարելի նրան էիր ձգտում… Նույն էլ մարդը՝ ինչում նա արգելք է տեսնում դրան է ձգտում… Իմ կարծիքով եթե չլինեին այդ դոգմաները ապա մարդիկ չէին ուսումնասիսի, հետազոտի դրանք, որպիսի իրականությունը գտնեն և եթե մարդկանց չայրեին, դժվար թե նրանցից հետո այդ գործով ինչ-որ մեկը զբաղվեր… ուստի ես հանգում եմ նրան, որ մարդկության զարգացվածության մակարդակը ավելի ցածր կլիներ :Goblin: 




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնարավոր ա: Բայց մի հատ իրական դեպքի մասին գրեմ.
> Օքսֆորդի տարեց դասախոսներից մեկը երկար տարիներ խորապես համոզված էր ու իրա ուսանողներին սովորացնում էր, որ Գոլջիի ապարատը իրականում գոյություն չունի, այլ՝ դիտարկման սխալ ա, պատրանք: Բայց մի օր համալսարանում դասախոսություն կարդալու համար մի ամերիկացի գիտնական ա գալիս՝ բջջային կենսաբանության մասնագետ, ու Գոլջիի ապարատի գոյության անհերքելի ու համոզիչ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում: Ելույթի վերջում ծերունին մոտենում ա ամբիոնին, ու ամերիկացու ձեռքը սեղմելով՝ ասում. «Թանկագին կոլեգա, թույլ տվեք Ձեզ հայտնել իմ երախտագիտությունը: Այս ողջ 15 տարիների ընթացքում ես սխալվում էի»...


 :Blush: կներես ես չգիտեմ Գոլջիի ապարատը ինչ է, բայց կիմանամ :Ok: 
Եվս մեկ օրինակ էլ ես ասեմ.
Նախքան Երկիր մոլորակի ձվաձև լինելու մասին «հոգևոր ներկայացուցիչները» այրում, կախում կամ տանջում էին բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չէին ընդունում Երկրի մասին ընդունված /հարթավայրային/ տեսությանը… Բայց այժմ նրանք ընդունում են Երկրի մասին ձվաձև լինելու «փաստին» և ընդունում են որ «մոլորված» են եղել :Wink: 




> Գիտությունը դինամիկ զարգանում ա, փոփոխվում, քանի որ նորանոր փաստեր են ի հայտ գալիս ու նորանոր հետազոտություններ են կատարվում՝ շատ հաճախ անկանխատեսելի արդյունքներով: Իսկ մարդկանց էդ հնարավորությունն արգելելը /տվյալ դեպքում՝ կրոնի միջոցով/ հանցագործություն ա:
> 
> Տեսություն կա /կարծեմ մի տեղ նշել եմ/, որ մեզ հայտնի ողջ տիեզերքը, էդ թվում նաեւ՝ մենք, հանդիսանում ա յուրօրինակ համակարգչային ծրագիր /հայտնի «Մատրիցայի» սցենարը/, ու «ծրագրավորողը» պարզապես զվարճանալու համար ա էս ամենը ստեղծել: Էս տեսությամբ փոքրաթիվ, բայց լուրջ գիտնականներ են զբաղվում:
> Շա՜տ-շա՜տ հարցեր դեռ մութ են, էդ թվում, օրինակ՝ գրավիտոնների վերաբերյալ, որոնք դեռ հայտնաբերված չեն /ֆորումում առանձին թեմա կա դրա մասին/, ու վերջիններիս հայտնաբերումը չափազանց էական ու կարեւոր հստակեցումներ կմտցնի գիտական աշխարհընկալման մեջ: Բայց սխալ ա չբացահայտված երեւույթները կամ դրանց դրսեւորման բնույթները միանգամից վերագրել գերբնական ուժերին՝ վանելով ճշմարտության հասնելու ձգտումը:
> Աստծուն պետք ա փնտրել մարդու ուղեղում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ դրա որեւէ կոնկրետ հատվածում: Ու նախնական արդյունքներ արդեն կան:


Այս մտքի հետ ես համամիտ եմ, բայց  «կոնկրետ հատվածը» չհասկացա :Blush: 
Շատ տեսություններ կան Երկրի առաջացման մասին, որոնք իրարից տարբեր ու բազմաբնույթ են… Դու ո՞րն ես ընդունում :Rolleyes:

----------


## Skeptic

> Երևի դա նրանից է որ ես ամեն ինչում դրական եմ փնտրում…
> Հիշիր քեզ փոքր ժամանակ. ինչը ասում էիր չի կարելի նրան էիր ձգտում… Նույն էլ մարդը՝ ինչում նա արգելք է տեսնում դրան է ձգտում… Իմ կարծիքով եթե չլինեին այդ դոգմաները ապա մարդիկ չէին ուսումնասիսի, հետազոտի դրանք, որպիսի իրականությունը գտնեն և եթե մարդկանց չայրեին, դժվար թե նրանցից հետո այդ գործով ինչ-որ մեկը զբաղվեր… ուստի ես հանգում եմ նրան, որ մարդկության զարգացվածության մակարդակը ավելի ցածր կլիներ


Էս հարցում ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու:  :Pardon: 




> կներես ես չգիտեմ Գոլջիի ապարատը ինչ է, բայց կիմանամ


Ես էլ տենց լավ չգիտեմ, իմ մասնագիտության շրջանակներից դուրս ա...  :Sad: 




> Այս մտքի հետ ես համամիտ եմ, բայց  «կոնկրետ հատվածը» չհասկացա


Վերջերս Discovery-ով հետաքրքիր հաղորդում էի նայում, էդ տեսությունների մասին ահագին բան իմացա:  :Good:  Վիդեոյի առաջին հատվածը կդնեմ, մնացած 4-ի լինքերը արդեն Youtube-ում ավտոմատ կբերի: 







> Շատ տեսություններ կան Երկրի առաջացման մասին, որոնք իրարից տարբեր ու բազմաբնույթ են… Դու ո՞րն ես ընդունում


Եթե խոսքը տիեզերքի առաջացման մասին ա, ապա Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությունը, քանի որ վերջինս հաստատող բազմաթիվ փաստեր կան:

----------


## Անամնիսիս

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդ տեսության կողմնակիցներից չեմ, ուղղակի թեմայի հետ կապված լինելու պատճառով եմ նշել: Շատ գիտնականներ կան, ովքեր հավատում են աստծուն, բայց դա Այնշտայնի աստվածն ա, որի մասին ինքը գրել ա, ու որը ոչ մի կապ չունի կրոնական աստվածների հետ: Էդ մեջբերումների անհաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում, որովհետեւ իմ կողմից էդ կլինի տավտոլոգիայի դրսեւորում:


ճիշտ ասած ինձ էլ ուղղակի հետաքրքրում էր թե դուք ինչ եք հասկանում Աստված ասելով

----------


## Nnn

> Էս հարցում ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու:


 Երևի :Smile: Շնորհակալություն տեսանյութերի համար

----------

Skeptic (03.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն, համաձայն եմ, բայց մի քանի հարց առաջացավ. եթե հնարավոր ա պատասխանեք 2-ին.
> 1. Իսկ գիտությունը բոլո՞ր երևույթներն ա բացահայտում:
> 2. Կրոնը առաջ էր արգելքներ դնում ու մեղք համարում որոշ գիտության առաջընթացները, եթե չեմ սխալվում, արդյո՞ք հիմա եկեղեցին արգելում ա գիտության զարգացումը, բացառությամբ մարդու կլոնավորումը և եթե դա էլ չարգելեր, արդյո՞ք ճիշտ ա մարդ կլոնավորելը:


1.Գիտության խնդիրն է բացահայտել ու բացատրել բոլոր երևույթները… ցայսօր միայն մի մասն է բացահայտված ու բացատրված… բացահայտումն ու բացատրությունը դրանք շարունակական պրոցեսներ են և մինշանակ ու ամբողջական պատասխան տալը սխալ է…
2. Կրոնն այսօր մոնոլիտ չի… նրա մեջ կան բազմաթիվ ուղղություններ, որոնց մի մասը հանդուրժողական է իսկ մյուս մասը ոչ… անհանդուրժող մասը փորձում է խառնվել ու կանոնակարգել իր տիրույթից դուրս գտնվող բնագավառները (կրթություն, օրենսդրություն, էթիկա… քաղաքականություն) որն էլ բնականաբար կոնֆլիկտներ է ստեղծում… սովորաբար սա աշխատում է մի խումբ մարդկանց շահերի օգտին, բայց հասարակ ժողովուրդը մեծմասամբ տուժում է… օրինակներ կան

----------

kyahi (03.08.2010), Skeptic (03.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (03.08.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ տուգանվել և ջնջվել են:*

----------

Skeptic (03.08.2010)

----------


## Erkrazi

Եթե   ասեմ, թե  վեց  հազար  վաց  հայուր  տարի  ժամանակ  է  մնացել  աշխարհի  վերջին, գիտնականները   հիմնավորում  կպահանջեն,  իսկ  հավատացիալները  կնեղանան,  քանզի   այդ  երևույթը  նրանց  համար   ինքնանպատակ  է  իրենց   ճշմարտացիությունը  հավաստելու  և  դրախտում   լավ  տեղ  զբաղեցնելու  համար   և  օր  ու  գիշեր  սպասում  են:
Իմիջայլոց  ասեմ,  որ  Աստվածաշնչյան  դրախտում  դժոխքային  ձանձրույթ  է,  իսկ  գիտությունըն  ել  սխալ  մոտեցում  որդեգրելով   իրականությանը  խճըճվել  է  փոձարարական  տվյալների  բացատրման  պրոցեսում:
Մարդ  Բանական  տեսակը  իր  ստեգծման  պահից  կրնական  և  կուլտային  ծիսակատարությունների  անըմբրնելի  պահանջ  ունի,  թեև  Նեանդերթալցին  ել  էր  թաղում  իր  հանգուցիալներին,  ու  քանի  դեռ   այդ  երևույթը  չի  բացատրված,  մենք  մնում  ենք  կախված  մեր  վերացական  մտածորությամբ  պատադրված  դիցաբանական  բնույթի  իլյուզիաներից և  սեվազգեստ  սպասավորների  կարք  ունենք,   միուս  կողմիծ'  բացատրելով  այն  մենք   ստեղծում  ենք   բուն  գիտությունը,  որը  միջև  օրս  գտնվում   է ձևավորման  փուլում և մեկնարկում  ենք  մադկության  զարգացման  վեջին  բոլորաշջանը:
Ձեր   դատին  եմ  թողնում  հետևյալ  հարցը,  որն  է  ճիշտ;  չգիտենալ  և  մնալ  հոգևոր  արժեքային  համակարգում,  թե  գիտենալով  դառնալ  տիեզերքի  տերը  և  քաշել  նրա  դարդը,  որևհետև  նույն  պահից  նա  դառնում  է  մարդուն  ենթակա  և  անցողիկ:

----------

Reh32 (04.06.2011)

----------


## faaram1

> թե գիտենալով դառնալ տիեզերքի տերը


Շատ պոետիկ է, և գիտության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ լուրջ գիտնական իրեն տիեզերքի տերը համարի: Մի մոռացեք ՛՛Ես գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ՛՛ խոսքը, սա երևի թէ ամենա, ամենա, ամենա կարևոր գաղափարն է գիտության ճանապարհին: Ահա թե ինչու գիտությունը մինչև օրս ձևավորման փուլում է, և այդ փուլում էլ միշտ կմնա: 



> Հավատք թե գիտություն:





> որն  է  ճիշտ


Նախ հարցադրումը սխալ է, որովհետև Գիտությունը և հավատքը դրանք տարբեր կատեգորիաներ են, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի գիտությունը համեմատել  կրոնի հետ , իսկ հավատքը տրամաբանության հետ: Հետո էստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չկա, սա ավելի շուտ մարդկային էության խնդիր է:  Մարդկանց մի տիպը հետաքրքրասեր է, այդ մարկանց գլխում ավելի շատ է ծագում ՛՛ինչու՛՛ հարցը, քան մարդկանց մյուս տիպի մոտ, որոնք էտքան էլ շատ չեն սիրում մտածել ու նախընտրում են հավատալ հեքիաթներին, որոնք առաջին հայացքից ամեն ինչ բացատրում են(ու էտ մարդկանց էտքանը հերիքա): 
Իրականում բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ինչ որ չափով հավատում են ու ինչ որ չափով էլ տրամաբանում են: Մի մարդկանց մոտ հավատքն է գերակշռում մյուս մարդկանց մոտ տրամաբանությունը: Իսկ քանի որ, բոլոր ծայրահեղությունները հավասարաչափ վատն են(սխալ են), ապա ճիշտը երևի թե դա ոսկե միջինն է հավատքի ու տրամաբանության միջև:

----------


## Erkrazi

77-երորդ  դիտողը  faaram1, վեջապես  համաձայնեց  պատասխանել,  շնորհակալություն!!! թեև  իմ  մեղքն  էլ  կա;   գրել  եմ  արագ և հայկական  ստեղնաշար  չունենալու  պատճառով  կոպիտ  տառասխալներով:Անցնենք  թեմային  


> [Շատ պոետիկ է, և գիտության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ լուրջ գիտնական իրեն տիեզերքի տերը համարի: Մի մոռացեք ՛՛Ես գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ՛՛


"Պլատոնը  իմ  ընկերն  է,  բայց  ճշմատությունը  ավելի  թանկ  է":


> սա երևի թէ ամենա, ամենա, ամենա կարևոր գաղափարն է գիտության ճանապարհին: Ահա թե ինչու գիտությունը մինչև օրս ձևավորման փուլում է, և այդ փուլում էլ միշտ կմնա: Անցնենք  թեմային


Ես  այդպես  չեմ  կարծում, ժամանակն  է  ճշտել  տիեզերքի  դիմագիծը,  այլապես  ամեն  ինչ  ենթակա  է  աղավաղման  և  գալիք  ճգնաժամը  վերջինը  կլինի  քաղաքակրթության  համար:





> Հետո էստեղ ճիշտ ու սխալի հարց չկա, սա ավելի շուտ մարդկային էության խնդիր է:





> Իրականում բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ինչ որ չափով հավատում են ու ինչ որ չափով էլ տրամաբանում են: Մի մարդկանց մոտ հավատքն է գերակշռում մյուս մարդկանց մոտ տրամաբանությունը: Իսկ քանի որ, բոլոր ծայրահեղությունները հավասարաչափ վատն են(սխալ են), ապա ճիշտը երևի թե դա ոսկե միջինն է հավատքի ու տրամաբանության միջև:


Իսկ  ինչպես  էք  վերաբերվում  հակադրությունների  միասության  դիալեկտիկական  օրենքին,  ժամանակը  չէ  արդյուք  "ամուսնացնել"  դրանց, չէ որ  ի  վերջո  ամեն  ինչ  ոգու  և  մարմնի  միասնություն  է,  իսկ  տրանցեդենտալ  հասկացություններ  կրկնում  են  բնական  կարույցների  տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## faaram1

> "Պլատոնը իմ ընկերն է, բայց ճշմատությունը ավելի թանկ է":


Եվ որն է ճշմարտությունը:



> Ես այդպես չեմ կարծում


Համամիտ չես մտքի հետ թե համամիտ չես նրա հետ, որ դա ամենա կարևորն է:



> ժամանակն  է  ճշտել  տիեզերքի  դիմագիծը,  այլապես  ամեն  ինչ  ենթակա  է  աղավաղման  և  գալիք  ճգնաժամը  վերջինը  կլինի  քաղաքակրթության  համար:


Էլի պոետիկ խոսքեր: ՛՛ժամանակն  է  ճշտել  տիեզերքի  դիմագիծը՛՛, ինչ ես ուզում սրանով ասել, չես կարծում, որ բանավեճը ավելի հետաքրքիր և արդյունավետ կլինի եթե ավելի *ճշգրիտ* խոսենք:



> Իսկ ինչպես էք վերաբերվում հակադրությունների միասության դիալեկտիկական օրենքին


Ես էտ օրենքին ծանոթ չեմ, կամ էլ օրենքին ծանոթ եմ բայց անվանը ծանոթ չեմ, չգիտեմ .... միգուցե բացատրես:



> չէ որ ի վերջո ամեն ինչ ոգու և մարմնի միասնություն է


երևի էս էլ ա պոեզիայի ժանրից.... մի քիչ *կոնկրետ* ու *ճշգրիտ* խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Եվ որն է ճշմարտությունը:


Հիմքային  համակարգը, որին  այլ  կերպ  անվանում  են  Էություն:




> Համամիտ չես մտքի հետ թե համամիտ չես նրա հետ, որ դա ամենա կարևորն է:


"և այդ փուլում էլ միշտ կմնա";  արտահայտության  հետ:




> Էլի պոետիկ խոսքեր: ՛՛ժամանակն  է  ճշտել  տիեզերքի  դիմագիծը՛՛, ինչ ես ուզում սրանով ասել, չես կարծում, որ բանավեճը ավելի հետաքրքիր և արդյունավետ կլինի եթե ավելի *ճշգրիտ* խոսենք:


Պոեզիան  իր  բացատրությունն  ունի; նոր  գաղափարները  ստերծվում  են  նրա  շրջանակներով և  իմը  բացառություն չէ; Դու  ըմբոստացար  և  գալարվեցիր  արարման  քամով
                                                                                                                                                            Միգամածության  անձև  մշուշի  փառը  պարռվեց
                                                                                                                                                             ԵՎ տիեզրքը  կուրացնող  լույսի  շիթերի  կամոք
                                                                                                                                                             Մեր  այս  խենթ  կյանքի և  մեր  կայացման  հիմքերը  դրվեց:
Գրել  եմ  տարիներ  առաջ,  և  այժմ  հաճախ  զարմնում  եմ  ինչքան  է  իմ  տեսությունը  կրկնորինակում իմ  բանաստեղծությանը:  



> Ես էտ օրենքին ծանոթ չեմ, կամ էլ օրենքին ծանոթ եմ բայց անվանը ծանոթ չեմ, չգիտեմ .... միգուցե բացատրես:


Ամբողջ  մատերիան  մի  օրենքով  է  ստեղծվում  և  զարգանում,  որը  իրենից  ներկայացնում  է  էլեկրտոմագնիսական  ալիքի  բնույթը, իսկ  ինչ  է  իրենից  ներկայացնում  լույսը,  կբացարեմ  վաղը,  կներեք  տղես  առանց   հքյաթ  լսելու  չի  քնում,  կրակում  եմ  մնացել  դրա  ձեռից:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> չգիտենալ  և  մնալ  հոգևոր  արժեքային  համակարգում,


Ես առանձնապես այդ քո ասած "սեվազգեստ սպասավորների" պաշտպանը չեմ, բայց որքան որ գիտեմ, նրանց հոգևոր սեմինարիան մի քանի հանալսարանի գիտելիք է տալիս իր ունկնդիրներին: Այնպես որ, արդյո՞ք ճիշտ հարց ես դու դրել քննարկման (չգիտենալ  և  մնալ  հոգևոր  արժեքային  համակարգում)




> թե գիտենալով դառնալ տիեզերքի տերը


Կասկածում եմ, որ դու կարողանաս դառնալ Տիեզերքի տերը. Տիեզերքը մի հատ կփռշտա և...

Միգուցե համաձայնվես մեկ այլ տարբերակի՞... Դառնալ Տիեզերքի անբաժան մասնիկը և ոչ թե "քաշել նրա դարդը", այլ *կրել նրա երջանկությունը*:

----------

Նետ (02.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Ես առանձնապես այդ քո ասած "սեվազգեստ սպասավորների" պաշտպանը չեմ, բայց որքան որ գիտեմ, նրանց հոգևոր սեմինարիան մի քանի հանալսարանի գիտելիք է տալիս իր ունկնդիրներին: Այնպես որ, արդյո՞ք ճիշտ հարց ես դու դրել քննարկման (չգիտենալ  և  մնալ  հոգևոր  արժեքային  համակարգում)


Այդ  գիտելիքները,  ինչպես  նաև  ներկայիս  հիմքային  ֆիզիկական  աշխարհաընկալումը  գրնվում  են  նախնական  փուլում,  երկուսի  տրամաբանությունըն  ել  թերի  է:Մեկը  աննպատակ   երկրպագում  է  Աստծո  հրաշագործութանը;  միուսը   ֆիզիկական  եղելությունը  մակնաբանում  է  սխալ  գաղափարական  տեսանկյունով:Նոր  աշխարհաընկալում  ստեղծելով,  ես   կատարել  եմ  Աստծո  կամքը' համադրելով  այդ  հակադրությունները  ոգու  և  մարմնի  տրասցեդենտալ  միասնության  սկզբունքով:





> Կասկածում եմ, որ դու կարողանաս դառնալ Տիեզերքի տերը. Տիեզերքը մի հատ կփռշտա և...
> 
> Միգուցե համաձայնվես մեկ այլ տարբերակի՞... Դառնալ Տիեզերքի անբաժան մասնիկը և ոչ թե "քաշել նրա դարդը", այլ *կրել նրա երջանկությունը*


Ես  էլ  քո  տեղը  լինեյի'  կկասկածեի, սակայն  ցավոք  սրտի, թե ի  բարօրրություն  մեզ  դա  այդպես  է. տիեզերքը  նյութագոյացման   բոլորաշրջան  է  92,7668  միլիարդ  տարի  տևողությամբ և  ստեղծել(վերարտադրել)   է  այն  նախորդ  բոլորաշրջանի  մարդկությունը'  կատարելով  Աստծո  ֆունկցիան, և մեր  զարգացման   վերջին  աստիճանի  հասած  սերուդի  համար  նպատակ  կա  կրկնել  այն; ապահովելով  գոյության  հավերժությունը:
Եվ  քանի  որ  բոլորաշանները  մեկնարում  են  բարձրագույն  աստիճանի  հասած գիտակցությունից,  ուրեմն; "Ես  եմ  ալֆան  և  օմեգան, ճշմարտությունը,  կյանքն  ու  ճանապարհը":

----------


## faaram1

> Հիմքային  համակարգը, որին  այլ  կերպ  անվանում  են  Էություն


Մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա
Ես: ՛՛Ես գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ՛՛
Դու: ՛՛Պլատոնը իմ ընկերն է, բայց ճշմատությունը ավելի թանկ է":
Ես:  Եվ որն է ճշմարտությունը:
Դու: Հիմքային համակարգը, որին այլ կերպ անվանում են Էություն:
Էս դիալոգը կարդալուց իմ մոտ բնական հարց է առաջանում, որն է ճիշտ Samsung Galaxy S II-ը, թե եռաշերտ ՛զուգարանի թուղթը՛: :Smile: 




> "և այդ փուլում էլ միշտ կմնա"; արտահայտության հետ:


Այսինքն մի օր գիտությանը ամեն ինչ հայտնի կլինի: Կամ այդ ինչի պետք է հասնի գիտությունը, որ ասենք ինքը արդեն լրիվ ձևավորվել է: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է:



> Պոեզիան իր բացատրությունն ունի


Բայց ոչ գիտական :Smile: 



> նոր գաղափարները ստերծվում են նրա շրջանակներով


Համամիտ եմ: Ինչպես և մշակույթի ցանկացած ճյուղ, պոեզիան էլ ստեղծված է մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր զգացմունքներ առաջացնելու համար, այդ թվում նորը ստեղծելու ոգեշնչություն: Բայց բեր իրար չվոգեշնչենք, Ավելի արդյունավետ է *ճշգրիտ* կրկնում եմ *ճշգրիտ* մտքեր արտահայտելը, որոնք կարելի է ընդունել, հերքել, ուղղել, և այլն...



> Ամբողջ մատերիան մի օրենքով է ստեղծվում և զարգանում, որը իրենից ներկայացնում է էլեկրտոմագնիսական ալիքի բնույթը


Այսինքն ՛՛Հակասությունների միասնության դիալեկտիկական օրենքը՛՛ իրենից ներկայացնում է էլեկրտոմագնիսական ալիքի բնույթը: Էս երկու տարուց ավելա ամեն օր(արձակուրդները չհաշված) Էլ. մագ. ալիք եմ ուսումնասիրում, բայց ոչ ետ օրենքի մասին եմ լսել, ոչ էլ մատերիայի ստեղծման օրենքի մասին, ինչ որ գիտական հիմնավորումներ կարաող ես տալ: 
իսկ որ լույսը էլ մագ ալիք ա ետ գիտենք: Իսկ գրավիտացիոն, ուժեղ , թույլ փոխազդեցությունների մասին , լսել ե՞ս: Ինձ թվում է ամեն ինչ էլ. մագ. ալիքների հետ կապելը սխալ ա:

----------


## Erkrazi

Որպեսզի  կոնկրետացնենք  զրույցը, մենք  պետք  է  սկզբից   սկսենք,  և  կարեվորն է  խոսենք  միևնոյն  լոգոսի  շրջանակներում;  էվոլուցիան  պնդում  է, որ  ամեն   ինչ  փոփոխվոմ է,  բայց  չի  հիմնավորում  ինչու,  նույն  կերպ  կրոնը  պնդում  է,  որ  աշխարհը  ստեղծել  է  Աստված,  բայց; Աստծո  ճանապարները  անբացատրելի  էն:Երկուսն  էլ  պարունակում  են  իրենց  մեջ  տրամաբանության  թերիություն  ու  բացատրումից  հրաժարվելու  միտում:Իրավ  դետերմինիստ  լինելու  համար  անհրաժաշտ  է  ոչ  միայն  բացատրել  աշրահի  ստեգղծման  ու  զարգացման  եղելությունը,  այլև  պատասխանել  այն   հարցին, թե  ինչու են էվոլյուցիոնիզմը  և  կրեացիոնիզմը  տապանուկի  խաղում;  դա  հնարավորություն  կտա  մոտենալ  գոյության  ընդհատ  քվանտային  բնույթին:
Ես  երկար  ճարռել  չեմ  սիրում,  ուստի  կկամենայի,  որ  թեմայի  մասնակիցները  պատասխանեն  մի  պարզ  հարցի;  ինչ  եք  պատկերացնում  ստեղծում  ասելով  և  որն  է  այդ  պրոցեսի  ֆիզիկակն  էությունը?

----------


## faaram1

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ՛՛ստեղծմանը՛՛ ապա ասեմ, որ այդպիսի բան բնության(բնություն ասելով ես ինկատի ունեմ այն ամենը ինչ մեզ շրջապատում է, և ոչ թե դաշտերն ու անտառները) մեջ չկա, կա միայն վերափոխում մի վիճակից մյուսին: 
Ոչինչ չի անհայտանում ու ոչինչ չի ստեղծվում:

----------

յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ՛՛ստեղծմանը՛՛ ապա ասեմ, որ այդպիսի բան բնության(բնություն ասելով ես ինկատի ունեմ այն ամենը ինչ մեզ շրջապատում է, և ոչ թե դաշտերն ու անտառները) մեջ չկա, կա միայն վերափոխում մի վիճակից մյուսին: 
> Ոչինչ չի անհայտանում ու ոչինչ չի ստեղծվում:


Այստեղ  արդեն  մեր  կարծիքները  բաժանվում  են;  ով  է  ասել  Ձեզ, թե  "Ոչինչ չի անհայտանում ու ոչինչ չի ստեղծվում";  Մատեիալիզմը'  և  որ  բնության  մեք  ստեղծում  չկա  այլ   վերափոխում մի վիճակից մյուսին; էվոլյուցիան?  կան  արդյոք  էմպիրիկ  ապացույցներ  այդ  պնդումների   համար? 
Որպեսզի  հասկանաք  այդ պնդումների  հարաբերականությունը,   ես  անհրաժեշտ  եմ  համարում  մտցնել  նախնական  դրույթների,  ակսիոմների  տեսանկյունի  կամ  պրիզմայի  հասկացությունը,  ինչ  կտրվածքով   նայում  եք   աշխարհին   այնպիսին  էլ  որոշակի  ժամանակ  այն  թվում  է,  հետո  փորձարարական  փաստերը  հերքում  են  այն:Իսկ  ինչն  է  պատճառը  նման  խաբկանքի,  եթե  ամեն  ինչ  աննպատակ  վերափոխվում  է  մի  վիճակից  միուսին  Դուք  երբեք  չեք  կարող  ոչինչ  բացատրել,  իսկ  եթե ճիշտ  են  մատերիալիզմի  դրույթները,  ուրեմն  չկա  քվազիսուբստանց  ոչնչի  բնութագրերով:
Ինչպես  տեսնում  եք  դրույթները  որի  տակ  դուք  մտածում  եք,  ենթադրում  են  այսօրվա  գիտակցման  աստիճանի  ստադարտները  և   Ձեր  տրամաբանությունը  դուրս  չի  գալիս  այդ  ստանդարտներից:Որ?  դեուքում  է  հնարավոր  ճշմարտության  նման  պրոեկցիան... եթե  լավ  մտածեք,  կհասկանաք որ  գոյության  միավորը  կրկնակի  համակարգ  է  և  գիտությունն  ել  իրեն  հերթին  կազմված  է  նախնական  դրույթներից,  որոնք  ապահովոմ  են  մոտեցման  տեսանկյունը  և  նրանց  նվագի  տակ  գործող  մեթոդաբանությունից:Իրականության  պատկեր  ասելով,  ես  ուզում  եմ  շեշտել, որ  արդեն  որերորդ  անգամ  "երեք  կետերի"  ժամանակներից  սկսած,  աշխարհն  ուրիշ  է  մեր  պատկրեցրածից:Եթե  ըմբրնեք  գոյության  միավորի  նոր  պատկերը,  որ  ես  նպատակ  ունեմ  առաջադրելու,  ամեն  ինչ  պարզ  կդառնա.  մոտավորապես  այսես; ատոմը  կազմված  է  որոշակի  ստանդարտ  վիճակով  խտացված  միջուկից  և  վերջինիս  փոխազդեցությամբ  տարածական  միկրոսուբստանցի  հետ, ստեղծված  ուղեծրային  ամպից:

----------


## Tig

Մենակ մի բան հասկացա, որ համադրում ես էվոլյուցիոն թերի տեսությունը կրոնի թերի տեսության հետ: Այ էդ մի հարցում կողմ եմ: Ես էլ միշտ ձգտել եմ դրանց համադրմանը հասնել...
Օրինակ էսօր մոտավորապես *էս* վիճակով հասել եմ...

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

Կրոնի  ոգին և  գիտության  "մարմինը",  ոչ  միայն  համադրել  է  պետք  Tig,  այլ  պարզապես  ստեխծել ' վերադասավորելով  իրականության  բնութագրերը  հիմքյին  Լոգոսի(տրամաբանության)  նեքո:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. «Հոգեբանություն և Փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնից տեղափոխված նույնիմաստ «Հավա՞տք թե՞ գիտություն» թեման միացվել է սույն թեմային: Միավորված թեման մաքրվել է:*

----------

Jarre (05.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Կրոնի  ոգին և  գիտության  "մարմինը",  ոչ  միայն  համադրել  է  պետք  Tig,  այլ  պարզապես  ստեխծել ' վերադասավորելով  իրականության  բնութագրերը  հիմքյին  Լոգոսի(տրամաբանության)  նեքո:


հավանաբար այսպես

----------


## Erkrazi

> հավանաբար այսպես
> http://youtu.be/D1AyvoDzOcs http://youtu.be/i9o1nZ2eeYo


Էվոլյուցիա  հասկացությունը  մոլորություն  է,  կապված  մատերիալիստական  մոտեցման  սխալ  տեսանկյան  հետ:Իսկ  սինգուլյարությունն  ու  ժամանակի  հարաբերականությունը  վերջինիս  հետևանքն  են:
Ակադեմյակն  դափնիներով  պսակված  գիտնականները,  դեմքերին  լուրջ  արտահայտություն  տալով  բացատրում  են  ամեն  ինչ,  միայն  ոչ  իրականությունը:Ես  լուըջ  չեմ  համարում  դատողությունները  լույսի  մասին,  եթե  միչև  հիմա  չգիտեն  թե  այն  էլեկտրամագնիսական  ալիք  է, թե  ֆոտոնների  հոսք;  ավելին  եթե  պատկերացում  անգամ  չունեն, թե  ինչու  լույսը անցնելով  միլիարդավոր  լուստարի  հեռավորություն  ինչու  չի որպես  մասնիկ  կորցնում  իր  իմպուլսը և  որպես  ալիք  ենթարկվում  ցրման  ու  փոխադարձ  մարման:
Այսօրվա  մոլորությունների   հիմնական  պատճառը  մաթեմատիկական  ապացուցման  կանոնակարգում,  սկզբնական  պայմանների  սխալ  ընտրությունն է,  հաշվի  չի  առնվում  գոյության  անսամբլի  երեք  հիպոստասների'  մատերիայի,  տարածության  և  ժամանակի  միասնությունը,  տիեզերքը միածին է,  ստերղծվել է  և   ենթակա  է  ոչնչացման:Սխալ  է  ընկալվում  նաև  զրոյի' ոչնչի  գաղափարը,  վերջինս  ոչ  թե  սուբստանցի  բացակայություն է,  այլ  ձևի(ֆորմա) և  տարասությունը  իրենից  ներկայացնում  է  անձև  նյութի  բուլյոն,  որը  տարրական  սկիզբն  է  ամեն  մատերիական  դրսեվորման;  վերջինս  իրականացվում է  ստեղծման  սկզբունքի'  Լոգոսի  ծրագրով:Կարճ  ասաց  ամեն  ինչ  ոգու  և  մարմնի  միասնություն  է  իսկզբանե  մեկնարկած  բացարձակ  գիտակցության  ծրագրային  ստիմուլյացիայով և  բացարձակ  անկազմակերպ  նյութի  ոգեկոչմամբ:Իմ  այս  փոքրիկ  էսսեն  թերի  կլիներ եթե  ես  չնշեյի  տարածական  սուբստանցի  գրգռման և  նույն  սուբստանցի  առանձգականությամբ  պայմանավորված  պատասխանի  պարամետրային  համնկնելիության  մասին,  որը  ստիպում է փոխուղղահայաց  հարթություններում  իրականացվող  ալիքային(գրգիռ-պատասխան) մագնիսա-էլեկրական  տատանումներին  շրջանաձև  պտույտ  ստանալ, խտացվել և  ստեղծել մասնիկ  կոչվածը,  վերջինս  ես  անվանել  էմ  "Սիրո  Համնկնելիություն":

----------


## Freeman

> Էվոլյուցիա  հասկացությունը  մոլորություն  է,  կապված  մատերիալիստական  մոտեցման  սխալ  տեսանկյան  հետ:Իսկ  սինգուլյարությունն  ու  ժամանակի  հարաբերականությունը  վերջինիս  հետևանքն  են:


Ինչի՞ հետևանքն են,էվոլյուցիայի՞,թե՞ մատերիալիստական սխալ մոտեցման  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

Երկրացի ջան, քեզ ի՜նչ հրամցրեցին՝  բոլորը սխալ էր, բա քո ճիշտը որն է որ գիտնականներին էլ ես սխալ համարում

----------


## Erkrazi

> Ինչի՞ հետևանքն են,էվոլյուցիայի՞,թե՞ մատերիալիստական սխալ մոտեցման


Պատճառը,  գիտության  զարգացման  ալգորիթմի  ֆազային  վիճակաների  տրամաբանության  մեխանիկական  համադրուման  մեջ  է.Մտերիալիստական  տեսանկյունը  տրամաբանական  արդյունքն  է հասարակական  մտքի  զարգացման  ամբողջ  մի  պատմական  բոլորաշրքանի'  և  ամենևին  էլ  նոր  սկիզբ  չի:Նրանում  սրբագրված   դրույթները  հետքանք  են  և  համապատասխանաբար ' արտահայտում  են  մատերիան  որպես  կայացած  պրոդուկտ:Էվոլլյուցիան  բացի  նրանից, որ  տիեզերքը  փոփոխման  մեջ  է, ուրիշ  ոչինչ  չի  ասում:Դե  բնական  է  խնդիր է  դրված  բացատրել,  գալակտիկաների  ընդհանուր  կենտրոնից  հեռանալու  և  արագացմամբ  տարածվելու  փաստը:
Մատերիան  չի  ստեղծվել, չգիտեն  ինչպես  է  զարգանում, հիմքային  ֆիզիկայի  ասպարեզը  զավթել  են  մաթեմատիկոսները,  որոնք  թվերով են  դատում և  անվերջ  մեծ,  անվերջ  փոքր  հասկացություններն  ու  կեղծ  միավորը, տեղավորվում  են  նրանց   մտածելակերպի  շրջանակներում...  ինչու  չվերցնել  ու  պայթեցնել  տիեզերքի  հսկայական  զանգվածը,  "տեղավորելով"  այն  անվերջ  փոքր  տիրույթում  և  վերագրելով  անվերջ  մասսա:ՈՒ  թքած  այն  իսկապես  գիտական  փաստի  վրա,  որ  ռելիկտային  ճառագայթումը  հետևանք  է  աստղերի  միջուկում  անընդհատ  ընթացող  ջրածնի  և  դեյտերիումի  ստեղծման  ու  աստղային  քամու  միջոցով  դուրս  շպրտված  իոնների  պաղեցման:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Երկրացի ջան, քեզ ի՜նչ հրամցրեցին՝  բոլորը սխալ էր, բա քո ճիշտը որն է որ գիտնականներին էլ ես սխալ համարում





> Երկրացի ջան, քեզ ի՜նչ հրամցրեցին՝  բոլորը սխալ էր, բա քո ճիշտը որն է որ գիտնականներին էլ ես սխալ համարում


հովարս  ջան,  ես  ինչ   մեղավոր  եմ,  Աստված է  ստեղծել  այդպիսին  այս  աշխարհը,  դե  քանի  որ  դու  կապված  ես  նրա  հետ  մի  ծուլացիր  հարցրու;  իրեն  արած  հնարքը  գոհացնում  է  նրան:

Վերջին  ձեր   հնարքը',  ձիով քայլ էր... :Wink: Ինչու  չեք  դուք  հոգևորականներտ  կոալիցիա  ստեղծում  դոգմաներով  մտածող  գիտնականների  հետ:

----------


## հովարս

> հովարս  ջան,  ես  ինչ   մեղավոր  եմ,  Աստված է  ստեղծել  այդպիսին  այս  աշխարհը,  դե  քանի  որ  դու  կապված  ես  նրա  հետ  մի  ծուլացիր  հարցրու;  իրեն  արած  հնարքը  գոհացնում  է  նրան:
> 
> Վերջին  ձեր   հնարքը',  ձիով քայլ էր...Ինչու  չեք  դուք  հոգևորականներտ  կոալիցիա  ստեղծում  դոգմաներով  մտածող  գիտնականների  հետ:


Է՜ այս աշխարհը ես ու դու ենք դարձրել այսպիսին(մեր հայրերը նույնպես): Եթե ուզում ես սրա մասին խոսենք, բացիր մի բաժին՝ կբացատրվենք, բայց այստեղ արի խոսենք գիտության փաստերով և հավատքի փաստերով: Տեսնենք որն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ և կամ որտեղ են համամիտ:

հ.գ.
ես հոգևորական չեմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքիր է  իսկ կրոն ասելով այստեղ ինչ ի նկատի ունեն??? ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ???


Քրիստոնեությունը կրոն չի, այլ ուսմունք է:
Կրոնը արդեն կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու ուսմունքն է, առաքելականը, ուղղափառը, բողոքականը և այլ քրիստոնեոթւայն քողի տակ քողարկված ձրիակերների հորինված բաները: Այ սրանք են կրոնը  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Թեմայի շրջանակներում.




Աղբյուր:

----------

aragats (10.06.2011), Freeman (07.06.2011), Varzor (07.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Խելացի հոգևորականը կարողանում է օգտվել գիտության նվաճումներից, և նույնիսկ օգտագործում է այդ նվաճումները Աստծո մեծությունը ևս մեկ անգամ հացվաստելու համար:

----------

Ավետիք (08.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011), ՆանՍ (09.06.2011), Նետ (08.06.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ամեն գիտություն նախ հիմնված է հավատքի վրա, և միայն հետագայում այն հաստատվում է փորձերով:

----------

eduard30 (09.06.2011), Varzor (10.06.2011), հովարս (08.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> հավանաբար այսպես


Այս  դատարկություններն  էլ   Ավետարանակն  փաստերի  գռեհիկ   մեկնաբանությամբ  են  կարիերա  ստեղծել:Հին  ճշմարտությունը  հարկ  է  այլաբանորեն  ընկալել,  որովհետև  այն  անցել  է  սաղմնային   դրության:

----------


## Erkrazi

> բայց այստեղ արի խոսենք գիտության փաստերով և հավատքի փաստերով: Տեսնենք որն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ և կամ որտեղ են համամիտ:


Նայած  թե  ոնց  ես  պատկերացնում  ճիշմարությունը  հովարս  ջան:Իսկ  ճշմատությունը  իրականությունն  է,  որի  միավորը  կազմված  է  միջուկային  և  օրբիտալ  ամբողջությունից:Այն  մինգամից  և  փակ   համակարգ  է  և  բաց:Եթե  հաշվի  չարնենք  տիեզերքի  լայնացման  փաստը,  ապա  "պի"  հարաբերությունը(շրջանագծի  հարաբերությունը  տրամագծին)  ստացվում  է  ուղիղ  22/7, որը  ներկայացնում  է  այդ  միավորի  թվային  տրամաբանությունը 22/7=3,142857142857...Ինչպես  երեվում  է  միավորը  կազված  է  ամբողջ  հիմքից (3)  և  վերջինիս  իռացիոնալ  կոտորակի  ձևով երեք  աստիճանով  դրսեվորումից, 7  թվի կրկնակի (14)  քառակի(28)  և  ութնակի(56):Յուրաքնչյուր  երրորդ  ցիկլում  ստեղծվում  է  (1)  միավոր,  ուստի  կոտորակի  կրկնվող  պարբերությունը  ունի  հետքյալ  տեսքը(142857):Հիմա  կհարցնես  թե  ինչ  կապ  ունի  գիտակրոնական  վեճը  այս  թվերի  և  նրանցով  արտահայտվող  տրամաբանության  հետ:Ասեմ  որ,  այս  հասկացությունը  ունիվերսալ  բնույթ  է  կրում և  ամեն  ինչ  այս  աշխարքում  ենթարկվում  է  նրա  տրամաբանությանը, անգամ  տրանսցեդենտալ  հասկացությունները,  ինչպիսիք  են  իմացության  ու  արտադրության  պրոցեսները:Դե,  քանի որ  մեր  զրույցը  իմացության  ջրքանակներում է,  ասեմ  որ  այն  ևս  ունի  հիմքային  որակի  և  գործող  որակի  հասկացություններ '  կրոնը  գտնվում  ամբողջ  հիմքի  տրամաբանական  տիրույթում  և    փոփոխվում  է  ամբողջապես  տևական  ժամանակ  մնալով  անփոփխ,  գիտությունը'  հանդիսանալով  գաղափարական  հիմքի  դրսեվորումը  արտաքնին  գործող  ոլոտում,  հանդիսանում  է  իմացության  կոնկրետ  պրուցեսը և  արտահայտվում  է  վերը  նշված  կոտորակի  տրամաբանությամբ:Իրականության  դիմագիծը  արտահայտող  յուրաքանչյուր  միավոր  և  համակարգ  կրկնակի  բնույթ  ունի  և  որոշակի  ժամանկահատված  հետո,  երբ  տեղի  է  ունենում  ստեղծման  կամ  գլոբալ  ընդհանրացման  երեվույթը'  գործող  ճշմարտությունը  անցնում  է  հիմքային  որակի  և  մեկնարկում  նոր  գործող  բոլորաշջան:
Մեր  հոգևոր  գենոմում  Քրիստոնեությունն  է,  իսկ ճանաչողական  դրսեվորման  ոլորտում   գիտության  ներկայիս  զարգացման  աստիճանը և բոլոր  նրանք,  ովքեր  վեճի  առարկա  են  դարձնում  կրոնական  ու  գիտական  մոտեցումները   թերի  են  իրենց  էությամբ:

----------


## հովարս

Սիրելի Երկրացի, չնայծ թեման դու ես բացել, բայց չես կարողանում կոնկրետացնել ասելիքդ: Վերը նշված գրառումովդ չի հերքվում Աստծու գոյությունն ու արարչագործությունը:
Քեզանից առաջ գրող մաթեմատիկոս և աթեիստ(այն ժամանակ) Իվան Բունինը( կարող է շփոթվեմ Բենին, Պունին կամ Պենին), իր 50տարվա աշխատություններից հետո եկավ այն եզրակացության, որ տիեզերքը ամբողջությամբ Աստծու արարչագպրծությունն է: Աշխատությունը կազմում է մոտ 40000 էջ և հիմնականում թվաբանական հաշվարկներով և ապացույցներով:  Իր կյանքի մնացած տարիները նա նվիրում է Աստծուն ծառայելուն:

----------

eduard30 (09.06.2011), Shah (09.06.2011), Ավետիք (09.06.2011), յոգի (09.06.2011), ՆանՍ (09.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Սիրելի Երկրացի, չնայծ թեման դու ես բացել, բայց չես կարողանում կոնկրետացնել ասելիքդ: Վերը նշված գրառումովդ չի հերքվում Աստծու գոյությունն ու արարչագործությունը:
> Քեզանից առաջ գրող մաթեմատիկոս և աթեիստ(այն ժամանակ) Իվան Բունինը( կարող է շփոթվեմ Բենին, Պունին կամ Պենին), իր 50տարվա աշխատություններից հետո եկավ այն եզրակացության, որ տիեզերքը ամբողջությամբ Աստծու արարչագպրծությունն է: Աշխատությունը կազմում է մոտ 40000 էջ և հիմնականում թվաբանական հաշվարկներով և ապացույցներով:  Իր կյանքի մնացած տարիները նա նվիրում է Աստծուն ծառայելուն:


Կլասիկ  պատասխան  է...դե  իհարկե,  եթե  կասկածես  իվիճակի  չես  լինի հավատալու  Աստծուն:
Սակայն   կրկնում  եմ,  ես  նպատակ  չեմ  դրել  հերքելու  Աստծուն,  այլ  բացատրում  եմ  այն  օրինաչափության  բնույթը,  որը  ստեղծում  է  քո  մոտ  Աստծո  գոյության  իլլյուզիան:
Հավատա  դա  շատ  վտանգավոր  է,  քանզի  հասկանալուց  հետո  անհետանում  է  հավատալու  անհրաժեշտությունը  և  կարող է  լուրջ  հոգեբանական  հարված  լինել  հավատացյալների համար:

----------


## Նետ

> Նայած  թե  ոնց  ես  պատկերացնում  ճիշմարությունը  հովարս  ջան:Իսկ  ճշմատությունը  իրականությունն  է,  որի  միավորը  կազմված  է  միջուկային  և  օրբիտալ  ամբողջությունից:Այն  մինգամից  և  փակ   համակարգ  է  և  բաց:*Եթե  հաշվի  չարնենք  տիեզերքի  լայնացման  փաստը,  ապա  "պի"  հարաբերությունը(շրջանագծի  հարաբերությունը  տրամագծին)  ստացվում  է  ուղիղ  22/7, որը  ներկայացնում  է  այդ  միավորի  թվային  տրամաբանությունը 22/7=3,142857142857...Ինչպես  երեվում  է  միավորը  կազված  է  ամբողջ  հիմքից (3)  և  վերջինիս  իռացիոնալ  կոտորակի  ձևով երեք  աստիճանով  դրսեվորումից, 7  թվի կրկնակի (14)  քառակի(28)  և  ութնակի(56):Յուրաքնչյուր  երրորդ  ցիկլում  ստեղծվում  է  (1)  միավոր,  ուստի  կոտորակի  կրկնվող  պարբերությունը  ունի  հետքյալ  տեսքը(142857):Հիմա  կհարցնես  թե  ինչ  կապ  ունի  գիտակրոնական  վեճը  այս  թվերի  և  նրանցով  արտահայտվող  տրամաբանության  հետ:Ասեմ  որ,  այս  հասկացությունը  ունիվերսալ  բնույթ  է  կրում և  ամեն  ինչ  այս  աշխարքում  ենթարկվում  է  նրա  տրամաբանությանը, անգամ  տրանսցեդենտալ  հասկացությունները,  ինչպիսիք  են  իմացության  ու  արտադրության  պրոցեսները:*Դե,  քանի որ  մեր  զրույցը  իմացության  ջրքանակներում է,  ասեմ  որ  այն  ևս  ունի  հիմքային  որակի  և  գործող  որակի  հասկացություններ '  կրոնը  գտնվում  ամբողջ  հիմքի  տրամաբանական  տիրույթում  և    փոփոխվում  է  ամբողջապես  տևական  ժամանակ  մնալով  անփոփխ,  գիտությունը'  հանդիսանալով  գաղափարական  հիմքի  դրսեվորումը  արտաքնին  գործող  ոլոտում,  հանդիսանում  է  իմացության  կոնկրետ  պրուցեսը և  արտահայտվում  է  վերը  նշված  կոտորակի  տրամաբանությամբ:Իրականության  դիմագիծը  արտահայտող  յուրաքանչյուր  միավոր  և  համակարգ  կրկնակի  բնույթ  ունի  և  որոշակի  ժամանկահատված  հետո,  երբ  տեղի  է  ունենում  ստեղծման  կամ  գլոբալ  ընդհանրացման  երեվույթը'  գործող  ճշմարտությունը  անցնում  է  հիմքային  որակի  և  մեկնարկում  նոր  գործող  բոլորաշջան:
> Մեր  հոգևոր  գենոմում  Քրիստոնեությունն  է,  իսկ ճանաչողական  դրսեվորման  ոլորտում   գիտության  ներկայիս  զարգացման  աստիճանը և բոլոր  նրանք,  ովքեր  վեճի  առարկա  են  դարձնում  կրոնական  ու  գիտական  մոտեցումները   թերի  են  իրենց  էությամբ:


Erkrazi ես արդեն չեմ զարմանում քո արտահայտած ՙ_գոհարների_՚ համար։ես զարմանում եմ. որ կան մարդիկ. որ  քեզ հետ վեճի են բռնվում։

----------


## հովարս

> Erkrazi ես արդեն չեմ զարմանում քո արտահայտած ՙ_գոհարների_՚ համար։ես զարմանում եմ. որ կան մարդիկ. որ  քեզ հետ վեճի են բռնվում։


Երկրացի ջան, հաստատ ասեմ որ դու ես իլուզիայի մեջ:

Նետ ջան, ես էլ եմ զարմանուն իմ վրա , երևի հույս ունեմ որ զարթնի իր այդ մղձավանջից:

----------

Freeman (09.06.2011), Ավետիք (02.06.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> =Erkrazi;2248498]Եթե  հաշվի  չարնենք  տիեզերքի  լայնացման  փաստը,  ապա  "պի"  հարաբերությունը(շրջանագծի  հարաբերությունը  տրամագծին)  ստացվում  է  ուղիղ  22/7, որը  ներկայացնում  է  այդ  միավորի  թվային  տրամաբանությունը 22/7=3,142857142857...Ինչպես  երեվում  է  միավորը  կազված  է  ամբողջ  հիմքից (3)  և  վերջինիս  իռացիոնալ  կոտորակի  ձևով երեք  աստիճանով  դրսեվորումից, 7  թվի կրկնակի (14)  քառակի(28)  և  ութնակի(56):Յուրաքնչյուր  երրորդ  ցիկլում  ստեղծվում  է  (1)  միավոր,  ուստի  կոտորակի  կրկնվող  պարբերությունը  ունի  հետքյալ  տեսքը(142857)::


 Այսինքն եթե տիեզերքի լայնացումը հաշվի առնենք ուրիշ բան կստացվի՞:
Ինչքան գիտեմ 22/7 բանաձևը 0.2-ի ճշգրտությամբ է,ինչը շատ բան է փոխում,եթե ուզում ես համաչափություն գտնել

----------


## Erkrazi

> Այսինքն եթե տիեզերքի լայնացումը հաշվի առնենք ուրիշ բան կստացվի՞:
> Ինչքան գիտեմ 22/7 բանաձևը 0.2-ի ճշգրտությամբ է,ինչը շատ բան է փոխում,եթե ուզում ես համաչափություն գտնել


Այսօրվա  հաշվարկներով  Պի  հարաբերությունը   հավասար  է 22/7,1  և  ստացվում  է  իռացիոնալ  ոչ  պարբերական  կոտորակային  մաս:Իսկ  այդ  0,1  շեղումը  պայմանավորված  է  տրամագծի  կեսի,  կամ  շառավղի  կենտրոնախույս  ուղղվածությամբ:
Իհարկե  թվերով  շատ  բան  չես  ընկալի, սակայն  այն  որ  գոյության  միավորը  կրկնակի  բնույթ  ունի(կազմված  է  ամբողջ  որակով  միջուկից  և  գործողության  մեջ  գտնվող  ուղեծրային  ֆունկցիայից)  կասկածից  դուրս  է:Միայն  այս  փոքրիկ  շտկումը  հերիք է,  որպեսզի  փոխվի  էվոլյուցիա  հասկացության  իմաստը և  ընդունվի, որ  զարգացումը  ինվոլյուցիա  է, այսինքն  ծավալում  ստանդրտի  շրջանակներում,  ոչ  թե  նրանից դուրս:Իսկ  եթե  ինվոլյուցիա  է,  ապա  պերք  է  լրջորեն   դիտակվի  ստեղծման  երեևույթը  և  պրոցեսը'  ստանդարտի  թռիչքաձև  փոփոխությունը:Կենսաբանության  մեջ  ակադեմիկոս  Սեվերցուվը  մտցրել  է  "արոմորֆոզ"  հասկացությունը,  որը  այժմ  մոռացության  է  տրված, այն  ոչ  այլ  ինչ է,  քան  գեների  կոմբինացիայով  պայմանավորված  նոր  կառուցյածքային  պլանի  ստերղծում:Եթե  հատաքրքիր  է  կարդացեք  հոմեոզիսայի,  կամ  ՆՈԽ  գեների  մասին,  նրանց  հատնագործությնը  ի  չիք  է  դարձրել  էվոլյուցիոն  տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Երկրացի ջան, հաստատ ասեմ որ դու ես իլուզիայի մեջ:


"Հաստատ"  ասելը  դեռ  քիչա,  կարող  ես  քեզ  այդ  կերպ  մխիթարել,  կամ  էլ  ինտրիգներ  կազմակերպել, սակայն  դա  դժվար թե  օգնի:Ճշմարության  հետ  կատակ  չեն  անում,  իսկ  մարդկային  հասարակությունը  պետք  է  ստեղծվի  ամեն  դեպքում,  որպեսզի  կարողանա  հարատևել, ձեր  հեքիաթներով  այլևս  չի   ստացվում  պահել  հասարակության  բարոյական  դիմագիծը  ու  անհրաժեշտություն  կա  նորովի  ըմբրնել  հիքային   հասկացությունների  իմաստը:

----------


## Freeman

> Եթե  հատաքրքիր  է  կարդացեք  հոմեոզիսայի,  կամ  ՆՈԽ  գեների  մասին,  նրանց  հատնագործությնը  ի  չիք  է  դարձրել  էվոլյուցիոն  տրամաբանությունը:


Խնդրում եմ համապատասխան հղում տաք,չնայած առաջիկայում դժվար ժամանակ գտնեմ,բայց հետո երևի քննարկելու բան կունենանք

----------


## Varzor

> Նայած  թե  ոնց  ես  պատկերացնում  ճիշմարությունը  հովարս  ջան:Իսկ  ճշմատությունը  իրականությունն  է,  որի  միավորը  կազմված  է  միջուկային  և  օրբիտալ  ամբողջությունից:Այն  մինգամից  և  փակ   համակարգ  է  և  բաց:Եթե  հաշվի  չարնենք  տիեզերքի  լայնացման  փաստը,  ապա  "պի"  հարաբերությունը(շրջանագծի  հարաբերությունը  տրամագծին)  ստացվում  է  ուղիղ  22/7, որը  ներկայացնում  է  այդ  միավորի  թվային  տրամաբանությունը 22/7=3,142857142857...Ինչպես  երեվում  է  միավորը  կազված  է  ամբողջ  հիմքից (3)  և  վերջինիս  իռացիոնալ  կոտորակի  ձևով երեք  աստիճանով  դրսեվորումից, 7  թվի կրկնակի (14)  քառակի(28)  և  ութնակի(56):Յուրաքնչյուր  երրորդ  ցիկլում  ստեղծվում  է  (1)  միավոր,  ուստի  կոտորակի  կրկնվող  պարբերությունը  ունի  հետքյալ  տեսքը(142857):Հիմա  կհարցնես  թե  ինչ  կապ  ունի  գիտակրոնական  վեճը  այս  թվերի  և  նրանցով  արտահայտվող  տրամաբանության  հետ:Ասեմ  որ,  այս  հասկացությունը  ունիվերսալ  բնույթ  է  կրում և  ամեն  ինչ  այս  աշխարքում  ենթարկվում  է  նրա  տրամաբանությանը, անգամ  տրանսցեդենտալ  հասկացությունները,  ինչպիսիք  են  իմացության  ու  արտադրության  պրոցեսները:Դե,  քանի որ  մեր  զրույցը  իմացության  ջրքանակներում է,  ասեմ  որ  այն  ևս  ունի  հիմքային  որակի  և  գործող  որակի  հասկացություններ '  կրոնը  գտնվում  ամբողջ  հիմքի  տրամաբանական  տիրույթում  և    փոփոխվում  է  ամբողջապես  տևական  ժամանակ  մնալով  անփոփխ,  գիտությունը'  հանդիսանալով  գաղափարական  հիմքի  դրսեվորումը  արտաքնին  գործող  ոլոտում,  հանդիսանում  է  իմացության  կոնկրետ  պրուցեսը և  արտահայտվում  է  վերը  նշված  կոտորակի  տրամաբանությամբ:Իրականության  դիմագիծը  արտահայտող  յուրաքանչյուր  միավոր  և  համակարգ  կրկնակի  բնույթ  ունի  և  որոշակի  ժամանկահատված  հետո,  երբ  տեղի  է  ունենում  ստեղծման  կամ  գլոբալ  ընդհանրացման  երեվույթը'  գործող  ճշմարտությունը  անցնում  է  հիմքային  որակի  և  մեկնարկում  նոր  գործող  բոլորաշջան:
> Մեր  հոգևոր  գենոմում  Քրիստոնեությունն  է,  իսկ ճանաչողական  դրսեվորման  ոլորտում   գիտության  ներկայիս  զարգացման  աստիճանը և բոլոր  նրանք,  ովքեր  վեճի  առարկա  են  դարձնում  կրոնական  ու  գիտական  մոտեցումները   թերի  են  իրենց  էությամբ:


Էէէէ, լավ էլի, էդ թվերի խաղերը արդեն հնացած թեմա են  :Smile: 
Ես էլ դպրոցական տարիներիս կատել էի, որ ոտնաթաթիս ամենալայն հատվածի և ամենաերկար հատվածի հարաբերակցությունը 22/7-ի էր  :Smile: 
տեսնես դա ինչ էր նշանակում: ի դեպ ասեմ, որ "պի" թիվը բոլորովին այլ ֆիզիկական և մաթեմատիկական իմաստ ունի: Իսկ 22/7-ը դա ընդամենը "պի" ԻՌԱՑԻՈՆԱԼ թվին ամենմոտ պարզ ՌԱՑԻՈՆԱԼ թիվն է  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (10.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսօրվա  հաշվարկներով  Պի  հարաբերությունը   հավասար  է 22/7,1  և  ստացվում  է  իռացիոնալ  ոչ  պարբերական  կոտորակային  մաս:Իսկ  այդ  0,1  շեղումը  պայմանավորված  է  տրամագծի  կեսի,  կամ  շառավղի  կենտրոնախույս  ուղղվածությամբ:
> Իհարկե  թվերով  շատ  բան  չես  ընկալի, սակայն  այն  որ  գոյության  միավորը  կրկնակի  բնույթ  ունի(կազմված  է  ամբողջ  որակով  միջուկից  և  գործողության  մեջ  գտնվող  ուղեծրային  ֆունկցիայից)  կասկածից  դուրս  է:Միայն  այս  փոքրիկ  շտկումը  հերիք է,  որպեսզի  փոխվի  էվոլյուցիա  հասկացության  իմաստը և  ընդունվի, որ  զարգացումը  ինվոլյուցիա  է, այսինքն  ծավալում  ստանդրտի  շրջանակներում,  ոչ  թե  նրանից դուրս:Իսկ  եթե  ինվոլյուցիա  է,  ապա  պերք  է  լրջորեն   դիտակվի  ստեղծման  երեևույթը  և  պրոցեսը'  ստանդարտի  թռիչքաձև  փոփոխությունը:Կենսաբանության  մեջ  ակադեմիկոս  Սեվերցուվը  մտցրել  է  "արոմորֆոզ"  հասկացությունը,  որը  այժմ  մոռացության  է  տրված, այն  ոչ  այլ  ինչ է,  քան  գեների  կոմբինացիայով  պայմանավորված  նոր  կառուցյածքային  պլանի  ստերղծում:Եթե  հատաքրքիր  է  կարդացեք  հոմեոզիսայի,  կամ  ՆՈԽ  գեների  մասին,  նրանց  հատնագործությնը  ի  չիք  է  դարձրել  էվոլյուցիոն  տրամաբանությունը:


Նաև նշեմ, որ շառավիղը կենտրոնախույս լինել չի կարող: կենտրոնախույս կարող է լինել միայն ուղղություն ուեցող` վեկտորական մեծույթունը, որը սկսվում և վերջանում է շրջանագծի կենտրոնում և նրա կետերից մեկի վրա: Իսկ շառավիշը ընդամենը տերմին է և չափելի մեծությունն ունի: Պի թիվը իռացիոնալ է` դա նշանակում է , որ այն չի կարելի ներկայացնել m/n տեսքով, որտեղ m և n-ը ամբողջ թվեր են: Իսկ քո գրած 22/7.1-ը = է 220/71` ռացիոնալ թիվ է  :Smile: 

Հնարավոր չի մարդկային գեների կոմբինացիայով ստանալ այլ էակ: Եվ ոչ մի էակի գենային կոմբինացիայով չես ստանա: Էդ նույնն ա, որ ասեսհնարավոր է 2 Մերսեդեսի մասերով մի հատ ջորի հավաքել  :Smile: 
Նույնիսկ ապացուցված է, որ կան ազգեր որոնք գենետիկորեն ընդհանրապես համատեղելի չեն` առողջ կինը և տղամարդը տարբեր ազգերի սերունդ չեն տալիս:

----------


## Varzor

> "Հաստատ"  ասելը  դեռ  քիչա,  կարող  ես  քեզ  այդ  կերպ  մխիթարել,  կամ  էլ  ինտրիգներ  կազմակերպել, սակայն  դա  դժվար թե  օգնի:Ճշմարության  հետ  կատակ  չեն  անում,  իսկ  մարդկային  հասարակությունը  պետք  է  ստեղծվի  ամեն  դեպքում,  որպեսզի  կարողանա  հարատևել, ձեր  հեքիաթներով  այլևս  չի   ստացվում  պահել  հասարակության  բարոյական  դիմագիծը  ու  անհրաժեշտություն  կա  նորովի  ըմբրնել  հիքային   հասկացությունների  իմաստը:


Այ սետղ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել  :Smile:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Խնդրում եմ համապատասխան հղում տաք,չնայած առաջիկայում դժվար ժամանակ գտնեմ,բայց հետո երևի քննարկելու բան կունենանք


Ցավոք  սրտի, ես  չկարողացա  գտնել  որևէ  հայերեն  աղբյուր,   հղումը    ռուսերեն   աղբյուրի  է:http://mglinets.narod.ru/slova/spemOrg.htm

Իսկ  սա  իմ  թեման է  Նոր  Թեորիա  ֆորումում:http://www.newtheory.ru/philosophy/h...nizm-t724.html

----------


## Freeman

> Ցավոք  սրտի, ես  չկարողացա  գտնել  որևէ  հայերեն  աղբյուր,   հղումը    ռուսերեն   աղբյուրի  է:http://mglinets.narod.ru/slova/spemOrg.htm
> 
> Իսկ  սա  իմ  թեման է  Նոր  Թեորիա  ֆորումում:http://www.newtheory.ru/philosophy/h...nizm-t724.html


Ոչինչ որ ռուսերեն ա,քննություններից պրծնեմ մի թեմայում էդ կբզբզենք

----------


## Erkrazi

> Նաև նշեմ, որ շառավիղը կենտրոնախույս լինել չի կարող: կենտրոնախույս կարող է լինել միայն ուղղություն ուեցող` վեկտորական մեծույթունը, որը սկսվում և վերջանում է շրջանագծի կենտրոնում և նրա կետերից մեկի վրա: Իսկ շառավիշը ընդամենը տերմին է և չափելի մեծությունն ունի: Պի թիվը իռացիոնալ է` դա նշանակում է , որ այն չի կարելի ներկայացնել m/n տեսքով, որտեղ m և n-ը ամբողջ թվեր են: Իսկ քո գրած 22/7.1-ը = է 220/71` ռացիոնալ թիվ է


Մի  շփոթի  հարաբերությունը  թվի  հետ; իռացիոնալ է  պի  թվի  կոտորակային  մասը և  վեջ  չունի,  իսկ  թե  որն  է  ֆիզիկական  պատճառը   այդ  երեվույթի  ես  առանձին  կբացատրեմ:
Քանի  որ,  իմ  պատկերացումները  էապես  տարբերվում  են,  տարածական  երկրաչափության  ներկայիս մոտեցումներից,  ասեմ որ յուրաքնչյուր  շրջանագիծ  բնույթով  դինամիկ  տարածությունում  դա  նաև  ֆիկսում  և  արգելակում  է, և  քանի  որ  տարածությունը  լայնանում  է  յուրաքանչյուր  կետից  ուստի  շարավիղը  ավելի  մեծ   չափով  է  փոփոխվոմ:




> Հնարավոր չի մարդկային գեների կոմբինացիայով ստանալ այլ էակ: Եվ ոչ մի էակի գենային կոմբինացիայով չես ստանա:


Մարդու  և  շինպանզեի  գենոմը  97%-ով  նույնն  է,  պարզապես  մարդը  մեկ  անգամ էլ  է  ենթարկվել  ստեղծման  օրինաչափությանը,  ուստի  ունի  զուտ  մարդկային  որոշ  տոկոս  գեներ:Այն  փաստը,  որ  միայն  կաթնասունների  ձվաբջիջը  չի  հաջողվում  արհեստական  ձևով  խթանել  ու  արաջացնել  կուսածնություն,  վկայում է, որ  այդ  դասի  գերագույն  ներկայացուցիչը'  մարդը  դերևս  զարգանալու և  նոր  էակի  փոխանցվելու  տեղ  ունի:

----------


## Varzor

> Ցավոք  սրտի, ես  չկարողացա  գտնել  որևէ  հայերեն  աղբյուր,   հղումը    ռուսերեն   աղբյուրի  է:http://mglinets.narod.ru/slova/spemOrg.htm
> 
> Իսկ  սա  իմ  թեման է  Նոր  Թեորիա  ֆորումում:http://www.newtheory.ru/philosophy/h...nizm-t724.html


Կարդացի, հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile: 
Նոր ինֆորմացիա ստացա` տերմինաբանական և գիտական տեսանկյունից: 
Սակայն էական կոնցեպտուալ նորություն ինձ համար չկար:
Ամեն ինչ տանում են նրան, որ բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմները ստեղծված են (աթեիստների համար առաջացել են  :Smile:  ) ինչ-որ սկզբնական հիմնարար տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի հիման վրա:
Այդպես էլ կա: Իմ կարծիքով բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմներին ստեղծել են նույն տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառմամբ: Այդ հիմնարար տեխնոլոգիան կեսնաբանական տարրական մասնիկներն են` անկորիզ (պրոկարիոտ) բջիջները, որոնց ֆունկցիոնալ "ծրագիրը" էլէկտրո-քիմիական է և պայմանավորված է միմիայն կառուցվածքով և կորիզավոր բջիջները, որոնց ֆունկցիոնալ "ծրագիրը" նախապես գրված և "գրանցված է" ԴՆԹ-ի տեսքով:
Այսինքն թվում է եթե կարողանաս անհրաժեշտ կերպով փոփոխել ԴՆԹ-ն, ապա կարելի է մարդու բջջից ասենք գորտ աճեցնել: Սակայն այնպիսի ահռելի քանակի ինֆորմացիա, ինչպիսին պարունակում է ԴՆԹ-ն, ինչպես նաև այդ յուրահատուկ ծրագրային կոդի լեզուն, ուղղագրությունը, տրամաբանակն կառուցվածքը և կայուն համակցությունները հիմնովին ուսումնասիերոլւ և վերծանելու համար մարդկային տեխնոլոգիաներն ու գիտակցությունն առայժմ բավարար մակարդակի չեն հասել: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեն էլ հասնի, եթե համապատասխան ինֆորմացիան արտաքինից "հուշում" չստանան:
Ահա դրա համար եմ ասում, որ մարդու գեներից այլ արարած չես ստանա: Այսինքն` մարդու գեն ասելով ի նկատի ունենք այդ յուրորինակ կոմբինացիան, որից շեղումը կամ որի փոփոխումը արդեն դրան դարձնում է ՈՉ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ, այլ դարձնում է այլ արարածի գենային կոմբինացիա: Այսինքն ոչ թե մարդուց ենք ստանում, այլ օգտագործելով առկա տեխնոլոգիան և որպես "խմբագրվող" կոդ վերցնելով մարդկային ԴՆԹ-ի կոդը այլ արարած են ՍԵՏՂԾՈՒՄ  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ, անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, դա նույնպես անհնար է, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր կենդանի օրգանիզմ բացի կենսաքիմիականա ԴՆԹ կոդից ունի նաև անտեսանելի և առայժմ անգրանցելու ու անչափելի էներգետիկ "ԴՆԹ": Կենսաբանական և էներգետիկ ԴՆԹ-ները մեկը մյուսի մասին ինֆորմացիա են պարունակում, որի հետևանքով մեկի փոփոխությունը դեռևս բավարար չէ կայուն կենսաբանական տիպ ստանալու համար: Այ հենց այս էներգետիկ անկրկնելի "գենն" է, որ կարելի է անվանել հոգի, Աստծո մասնիկ, Տիեզերական էներգիայի միասնության տարր և այլն:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի  շփոթի  հարաբերությունը  թվի  հետ; իռացիոնալ է  պի  թվի  կոտորակային  մասը և  վեջ  չունի,  իսկ  թե  որն  է  ֆիզիկական  պատճառը   այդ  երեվույթի  ես  առանձին  կբացատրեմ:
> Քանի  որ,  իմ  պատկերացումները  էապես  տարբերվում  են,  տարածական  երկրաչափության  ներկայիս մոտեցումներից,  ասեմ որ յուրաքնչյուր  շրջանագիծ  բնույթով  դինամիկ  տարածությունում  դա  նաև  ֆիկսում  և  արգելակում  է, և  քանի  որ  տարածությունը  լայնանում  է  յուրաքանչյուր  կետից  ուստի  շարավիղը  ավելի  մեծ   չափով  է  փոփոխվոմ::


Չեմ շփոթում  :Smile:  Զուտ պի թիվը սահմանվել է որպես շրջանագծի երկարության և տրամագծի հարաբերակցություն: Սակայն կան նաև այլ ֆիզիկական և մաթեմատիկական երևույթներ, որոնք նույնպես արտահայտվում են այդ թվով: Բայց եթե վերցնենք ոչ թե C/d այլ C/r, ապա պի թիվը երկու անգամ կփոքրանա, սակայն էլի կմնա անվերջ կոտորակային մասով (նաև այդ ավերջ մասը պարբերական է) թիվ:
Այսինքն հենց թվի արժեքը խիստ պայմանական է` կախված, թե որ չափով ենք "չափում": Սակայն արդարության համար ասեմ, որ մաթեմատիկական ռացիոնալիզմի հետևանքով ճիշտ C/d տարբերակը, քանի որ վերցվում են շրջանագծում առկա մեծագույն երկչափ-գծային մեծությունները: Հենց Պյութագորասն էլ այդ օրինաչափություն նկատել է և առաջինն է մոտավոր հաշվարկել` 22/7 և իր անվան առաջին տառով էլ թիվը կոչվում է Pi: բայց նմանատիպ "կախարդական" թվեր ելի կան բացահայտված  :Smile: 
Դասական երկրաչափություն թողնենք մի կողմ: Ոչ Էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունում ուղիղ գիծը դա անվերջ մեծ շառավղով շրջանագիծ է, հարթությունը` անվերջ մեծ շաջավղով գուն: Այստեղ տրամագծի հիմնարարությունն արդեն տեղին չէ:
Բացատրեմ. ըստ այդ նույն երկրաչափության կանոնների մեկ կետով կարելի է տանել մեկ ուղին և նույնիսկ իրար զուգահեռ անթիվ բազմությամբ ուղիղներ: Եթե վերցնենք, որ այդ ուղիղների կոնկրետ հատվածները անվերջ մեծ շառավղով շրջանագծի տրամագծեր են, ապա կարելի է բանաձևերով ցույց տալ, որ այդ տրամագշերն իրար հավասար չեն!! Այսինքն շրջանագծի երկարության և տրամագծի հարաբերակցությունը տարբեր է` կախված թե որ տրամագիծն ենք վերցնում:
Եվս մեկ օրինաչափություն: Շրջանագծի երկարությունը 2*Pi*r: Տիեզերական մասշտաբներով` 2*Pi*անվերջ.: Սակայն շրջանագծի երկարությունն էլ է անվերջ: Ուստի երկարության և տրամագծի հարաբերակցությունը ստացվում է Pi/2 !!!
Տիեզերական երկրաչափության երկչափ հաշվարկային համակարգում պի թիվը հաշվարկվում է երկու անգամ պակաս  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ նույն երկրաչափության համաձայն եռանկյան ներքին արկյունների գումարը 180 աստիճանից ինչպես մեծ, այնպես էլ փոքր կարող է լինել, բայց ոչ հավասար  :Smile:  



> Մարդու  և  շինպանզեի  գենոմը  97%-ով  նույնն  է,  պարզապես  մարդը  մեկ  անգամ էլ  է  ենթարկվել  ստեղծման  օրինաչափությանը,  ուստի  ունի  զուտ  մարդկային  որոշ  տոկոս  գեներ:Այն  փաստը,  որ  միայն  կաթնասունների  ձվաբջիջը  չի  հաջողվում  արհեստական  ձևով  խթանել  ու  արաջացնել  կուսածնություն,  վկայում է, որ  այդ  դասի  գերագույն  ներկայացուցիչը'  մարդը  դերևս  զարգանալու և  նոր  էակի  փոխանցվելու  տեղ  ունի:


Սա նույնպես նախորդ գրառմանս ապացույցներից է:
Բայց մի բան` սա չի նշանակում, որ մարդուն շիմպանզեից հետո են ստեղծել: Կարող է լինել նաև հակառակը: Վերցրել են մարդկային կոդը ոպես փեանմուշ, փոփոխել են այն, սակայն ստացված կենսաբանական էակը կորցրել է մարդուն հատուկ որոշ հատկանիշներ, սակայն ստացէլ  շիմպանզեի հատկություններ` ստեղծվել է շիմպանզեն:
Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդիք և նեանդերտալցիք գենետիկորեն իրարից ավելի հեռու են, քան մարդն ու շիմպանզեն  :Smile:  Նաև, որ մարդիք ապրել են նաև այն ժամանակ, երբ ապրել են նեանդերթալցիները, նույնիսկ մարդիք կերել են նեանդերթալցիներին !! գտնվել են նախամարդու բնակության հետքեր, որտեղ այլ կենդանիների ոսկորների հետ նաև նեանդերթալցու ԿՐԾՈՏՎԱԾ ոսկորներ են գտել  :Smile:  Նույնիսկ հիմա տեսություն են առաջ քաշել, որ նեանդերթալցիների տեսակը վերացել է ոչ միայն մարդ տեսակի կողմից ռեսուրսների զավթմամբ, այլև մարդու  անմիջական մասնակցությամբ` մարդիք վերացրել են նրանց:

----------


## Varzor

Բնավ չեմ ուզում հերքել այն փաստը, որ թվերի լեզվով և մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությամբ հնարավոր է նկարագրել և ապացուցել այնպիսի երևույթների և մատերիաների գոյությունը և ընթացքը, որոնց հնարավոր չէ նկարագրել և ոչ մի փորձարարական և նույնիսկ երևակայության կիրառմամբ:
Դրա վառ օրինակն է մաթեմատիկորեն ապացուցված բազմաչափ տարածության գոյությունը, իսկ մենք նույնիսկ չենք կարողանում 4-րդ չափողականության մասին պատկերացում կազմել:
Այսինքն մարդու բանականության զարգացման արդյունքում հնարավոր է դարձել մինչև երևույթը հասկանալը և կիրառելի այդ երևույթը մաթեմատիկորեն նկարագրել: Օրինակ Սովետական մաթեմատիկոս Կելդիշը կարողացել էր ձեռքով, առանց հաշվիչ մեքենաների, մաթեմատիկական բանաձևերի և գազափարների միջոցով մոդելավորել այնիսի պրոցեսներ ինչպիսիքն են միջուկային ռեակցիան և տիեզերական հրթիռների թռիչքը:
Այպես որ, չեմ բացառում, որ մի օր էլ, թեկուզ առանց իրագործելու, միայն մաթեմատիկորեն կնկարագրվի նաև մարդ արարածի ստեղծման և գործունեության մաթեմատիկական մոդելը:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Չեմ շփոթում  Զուտ պի թիվը սահմանվել է որպես շրջանագծի երկարության և տրամագծի հարաբերակցություն:


Կարող  է  քեզ մի  փոքր  տարօրինակ  թվալ,  սակայն  հարաբերությունը  իրականացնելով  մենք  գործողոթյուն  ենք  կատարում և  որպես  արդյունք  ստանում  արժեք,  որը  պայմանականորեն  ատրահայտվում  է  պի  հասկացության  թվային  արժեքով:ՈՒստի 22/7,1  հարաբերությունը  և  3,14  նույնը  չեն:




> Սա նույնպես նախորդ գրառմանս ապացույցներից է:
> Բայց մի բան` սա չի նշանակում, որ մարդուն շիմպանզեից հետո են ստեղծել: Կարող է լինել նաև հակառակը:


 Մարդու  գեների  մեծամասնությունը  կրկնում  է  կապկային  գենոմը,  սակայն  մարդը  ունի  նաև  նոր  գեներ,  կապիկները  դրանք   չունեն,  ինչպես  չունեն  նրանցուվ  կոդավորվող  կիսագնդերի  կեղևի  երիտասարդ  հատվածն  ու  մի  շարք  մարմնական  տարբերություններ:Ենթադրությունը  թողնում  եմ  քեզ:



> Վերջին ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդիք և նեանդերտալցիք գենետիկորեն իրարից ավելի հեռու են, քան մարդն ու շիմպանզեն  Նաև, որ մարդիք ապրել են նաև այն ժամանակ, երբ ապրել են նեանդերթալցիները, նույնիսկ մարդիք կերել են նեանդերթալցիներին !! գտնվել են նախամարդու բնակության հետքեր, որտեղ այլ կենդանիների ոսկորների հետ նաև նեանդերթալցու ԿՐԾՈՏՎԱԾ ոսկորներ են գտել  Նույնիսկ հիմա տեսություն են առաջ քաշել, որ նեանդերթալցիների տեսակը վերացել է ոչ միայն մարդ տեսակի կողմից ռեսուրսների զավթմամբ, այլև մարդու  անմիջական մասնակցությամբ` մարդիք վերացրել են նրանց:


Գլխավորը  ուսումնասիրելը  չե,  այլ   ճիշտ  եզրակացություն  գալը,  որը  ներկայիս  աշխարհաընկալման  կոնցեպտուալ   տեսանկյունով   անհնար է:
Սովորել  են  Աֆրիկայից  "հրավիրել"  հոմոների  տոհմի  հերթական   կատարելագործ  տեսակը,  իսկ  նեանդերթալցուն  համարում  են  կողմնակի  ճյուղ:Պատճառը  հիմքային  համակարգի  բացակայությունն է,  որի  ծավալումը  յուրաքանչյուր  զագացման  մակարդակում  ստեղծում  է  հաջորդ  կատարելագործված  աստիճանը;  հիմա  երևի  հասկանում  ես  ինչու  պետք  է  սկսել  սկզբից,  այսինքն  ստեղծում  կոչվածի  էությունից:

----------


## Varzor

Չեմ Երկրացի, ես քո լեզուն չեմ հասկանում, աչքիս դու էլ իմը չես հասկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Erkrazi

> Չեմ Երկրացի, ես քո լեզուն չեմ հասկանում, աչքիս դու էլ իմը չես հասկանում


Ես քո  լեզուն  հասկանում  եմ  և գնահատում  բացատրելուտ ձգտումը, սակայն  պատճառա-հետևանքայնության  ստույգ  կապակցվածություն  քո  շարադրածում  քիչ  կա  և  ավելի  շատ  իմֆորմացիա  ես  մատուցում  քան  դրա  նկատմամբ  սեփական  տեսկետը:Երևի  այդ  նրանից է, որ  քո  ուղեղը  գտնվում է  գիտելիք  բեռնելու  փուլում,  այսինքն  դու  ուսանող  ես,  իսկ  ես  քառասունն  անց  եմ և  գտնվում  եմ  "մտավոր  բերքահավաքի"   կյանքի  հատվածում:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես քո  լեզուն  հասկանում  եմ  և գնահատում  բացատրելուտ ձգտումը, սակայն  պատճառա-հետևանքայնության  ստույգ  կապակցվածություն  քո  շարադրածում  քիչ  կա  և  ավելի  շատ  իմֆորմացիա  ես  մատուցում  քան  դրա  նկատմամբ  սեփական  տեսկետը:Երևի  այդ  նրանից է, որ  քո  ուղեղը  գտնվում է  գիտելիք  բեռնելու  փուլում,  այսինքն  դու  ուսանող  ես,  իսկ  ես  քառասունն  անց  եմ և  գտնվում  եմ  "մտավոր  բերքահավաքի"   կյանքի  հատվածում:


Ես արդեն վաղուց ուսանող չեմ  :Smile:  Չնայած, եթե հետևենք այն տեսակետին, որ մարդը սովորում է իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, ապա միգուցե  :Smile: 
Չեմ կարծում որ մեծ տարիքային տարբերություն ունենք  :Smile: 

Այս թեմայում այլևս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, ուստի ներող եղեք, լքում եմ թեման  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Կուզենայի առանձին թեմայում քննարկեինք կոնկրետ գիտության ու կրոնի հարաբերությունները:
Կրոնի ու գիտության մեջ շատ հակասական բաներ կան ու միևնույն ժամանակ գիտությունը կարող է հանգիստ հիմնավորել թե Աստու գոյության փաստը, թե բոլոր նկարագրությունները, որ սուրբ գրքերում են գրված:
Օրինակ հնարավոր է որ ամբողջ տեսանելի տիեզերքը որ մենք դիտարկում ենք լինի ոչ թե իրական, այլ վիրտուալ, սիմուլացված մի հզոր տվյալների մակման կենտրոնում, իսկ էդ ամեն ինչին հետևողը լնի Աստված, որովհետև տիեզերական օրինաչափությունները տեղով հրաշք են: Ապրելով հրաշքի մեջ մենք չենք հավատում հրաշքին:
Կամ լրիվ հակառակը: Գիտությունը կարող է հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը ասելով որ մենք բարձրացել ենք երկին, մենք նվաճել ենք տիեզերքը, մենք 13,7 մլրդ լուսատարի հեռավորության նկարներ ենք արել աստղադիտակներով ու ոչ մի անգամ Աստծուն չենք տեսել: Կարող է հիմնավորել, թե առաջ մարդիկ կայծակից ու որոտից էին վախենում ու ստեղծում էին կայծակի ու որոտի աստվածներ, հիմա կոնկրետ չգիտեն տիեզերքի ստեղծման մասին ու վերագրում են այն Աստծուն:

Ամեն դեպքում, հավատացյալ ու անհավատ ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչպե՞ս համատեղել գիտությունն ու հավատքը:

Անձամբ իմ մեջ երկու անձ կռիվ են անում: Մեկը ստիպում ա ընդունել փաստը, որ Աստծո գոյությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցված չի, մյուսը՝ որ եթե կան օրինաչափույթուններ, կա կարգ ու կանոն, կա ԴՆԹ-ի պես բարդ մոլեկուլ, որը իր հերթին ստեղծում ա օրգանիզմներ, մտածելու ունակ մարդ, ուրեմն ոչինչ ժխտել պետք չի ու էդ ամեն ինչը ծրագրողը հենց Աստված է:

Կուզենայի նաև հոգևոր կյանքով ապրող մարդիկ լուսաբանեին, ինչպե՞ս հաշտեցնել գիտությունն ու կրոնը:

----------

Freeman (03.06.2012), Mephistopheles (01.06.2012), Նետ (02.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.06.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. նորաբաց թեման (ավելի շուտ դրա միակ բովանդակային գրառումը) միացվել է արդեն շուրջ չորս տարի գոյություն ունեցող նույնաբովանդակ թեմային:*

----------

Elmo (01.06.2012)

----------


## Elmo

Տոննայով կարդալու բան կա փաստորեն:

----------


## eduard30

Գիտությունը ու կրոնը թերի են ուրեմն համատեղելի են:

----------


## հովարս

Ճիշտ մոտեցման դեպքում համատեղելի են, քանի որ կրոնն էլ է ըստ էությամբ  գիտություն Աստծու վերաբերյալ:

http://lookingforgod.ucoz.ru/publ/1-1-0-13

----------

Varzor (12.06.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճիշտ մոտեցման դեպքում համատեղելի են, քանի որ կրոնն էլ է ըստ էությամբ  գիտություն Աստծու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> http://lookingforgod.ucoz.ru/publ/1-1-0-13


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, դ՛Էսպանյատի աստվածը համարյա թե չի տարբերվում Այնշտայնի աստծուց (Ես հավատում եմ Սպինոզայի Աստծուն, ով դրսևորում է իրեն կարգավորված ներդաշնակության մեջ այն ամենի, ինչ գոյություն ունի, այլ ոչ այն Աստծուն, որ մտահոգվում է մարդկային արարածների գործողություններով և ճակատագրերով): Ինքն էլ ա դա խոստովանում Times ամսագրում. «Ես դեմ չեմ այդ ուժը Աստված, աստվածային կամ Աստծո գլուխ կոչելուն, բայց սահմանափակմամբ, որ այն չի կարող հայեցակարգայնացվել նույն պատճառով, որ այս սահմանային իրականությունը ցանկացած հայեցակարգից անդին է, որը մենք կարող ենք կառուցել»:

----------


## Elmo

Արս83-ի մեկնաբանություններն եմ ուզում էդ թեմայով: Միակ գիտնական հավատացյալը մեջներիցս ինքն ա:

----------

Հայկօ (10.06.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Միջազգային հարթակում հայտնի գիտնական և աթեիզմի հենասյուներից մեկը համարվող Էնթոնի Ֆլյուի ելույթը ցնցեց գիտական աշխարհը: 80-ամյա աթեիստ գիտնականը հայտարարել է, որ ինքը սխալվում էր նախկինում, և տիեզերքը չէր կարող հայտնվել ինքն իրեն, ակնհայտ է, որ այն ստեղծվել է մի զորեղ ուժի կողմից, որի հզորության աստիճանը մեզ համար անհայտ է;
Ֆլյուի խոսքերով` նախկինում նա, ինչպես և բոլոր աթեիստները, վստահ էր, որ շատ վաղ ժամանակներում մահացած մատերիայից պարզապես հայտնվել է կենսունակ մատերիա: «Այսօր հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել, որ մահացած մատերիայից կարող է կենդանի օրգանիզմ առաջանալ»,-նշել է գիտնականը: 
Գիտնականի խոսքերով` ԴՆԹ-ի կառուցվածքի վերաբերյալ ժամանակակից տվյալները վկայում են այն մասին, որ այն չէր կարող առաջանալ ինքն իրեն, այն ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից մշակված ծրագիր է: Գենետիկ կոդը և մոլեկուլի մեջ պարունակվող գրեթե հանրագիտական տեղեկությունները լիովին ժխտում են հասարակ համընկնման վարկածը:
Մեկ այլ գիտնական, բրիտանացի ֆիզիկոս Մարտին Ջոն Ռիսը դարձավ Թեմփլթոնի մրցանակի դափնեկիր իր գիտական աշխատության համար, որում նա ապացուցում է Աստծո գոյությունը: Ի դեպ, բրիտանացի ֆիզիկոսը նույնպես նախկին աթեիստ է:
Տեսական և կիրառական ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, ակադեմիկոս Անատոլի Ակիմովի խոսքերով` Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցվել է բացառապես գիտական մեթոդներով: 
«Աստված կա, և մենք կարող ենք տեսնել նրա կամքի դրսևորումները: Սա բազմաթիվ գիտնականների համոզմունք է, որոնք ոչ թե պարզապես հավատում են Աստծուն, այլ հիմնվում են գիտական տվյալների վրա».-ասել է նա: 






Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ

----------


## Jarre

> Միջազգային հարթակում հայտնի գիտնական և աթեիզմի հենասյուներից մեկը համարվող Էնթոնի Ֆլյուի ելույթը ցնցեց գիտական աշխարհը: 80-ամյա աթեիստ գիտնականը հայտարարել է, որ ինքը սխալվում էր նախկինում, և տիեզերքը չէր կարող հայտնվել ինքն իրեն, ակնհայտ է, որ այն ստեղծվել է մի զորեղ ուժի կողմից, որի հզորության աստիճանը մեզ համար անհայտ է;
> Ֆլյուի խոսքերով` նախկինում նա, ինչպես և բոլոր աթեիստները, վստահ էր, որ շատ վաղ ժամանակներում մահացած մատերիայից պարզապես հայտնվել է կենսունակ մատերիա: «Այսօր հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել, որ մահացած մատերիայից կարող է կենդանի օրգանիզմ առաջանալ»,-նշել է գիտնականը: 
> Գիտնականի խոսքերով` ԴՆԹ-ի կառուցվածքի վերաբերյալ ժամանակակից տվյալները վկայում են այն մասին, որ այն չէր կարող առաջանալ ինքն իրեն, այն ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից մշակված ծրագիր է: Գենետիկ կոդը և մոլեկուլի մեջ պարունակվող գրեթե հանրագիտական տեղեկությունները լիովին ժխտում են հասարակ համընկնման վարկածը:
> Մեկ այլ գիտնական, բրիտանացի ֆիզիկոս Մարտին Ջոն Ռիսը դարձավ Թեմփլթոնի մրցանակի դափնեկիր իր գիտական աշխատության համար, որում նա ապացուցում է Աստծո գոյությունը: Ի դեպ, բրիտանացի ֆիզիկոսը նույնպես նախկին աթեիստ է:
> Տեսական և կիրառական ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտի տնօրեն, ակադեմիկոս Անատոլի Ակիմովի խոսքերով` Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցվել է բացառապես գիտական մեթոդներով: 
> «Աստված կա, և մենք կարող ենք տեսնել նրա կամքի դրսևորումները: Սա բազմաթիվ գիտնականների համոզմունք է, որոնք ոչ թե պարզապես հավատում են Աստծուն, այլ հիմնվում են գիտական տվյալների վրա».-ասել է նա: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ գիտե՞ք ինչն ա հետաքրքրում։ 
Նման կարծիքի գալը կապված է տվյալ գիտնականների ձեռք բերած գիտական փաստերի՞ հետ, թե՞ փիլիսոփայության հետ։ Այսինքն նրանք փաստերի՞ հիման վրա են տենց եզրակացության գալիս, թե՞ օրինակ կյանքի իմաստի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ մտորումների արդյունքում։ Ինձ ծանոթ նման գիտնականների կարծիքների ուսումնասիրությունից ես հասկացել եմ, որ գործում է երկրորդ տարբերակ, ոչ թե առաջին։

----------


## VisTolog

> Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ գիտե՞ք ինչն ա հետաքրքրում։ 
> Նման կարծիքի գալը կապված է տվյալ գիտնականների ձեռք բերած գիտական փաստերի՞ հետ, թե՞ փիլիսոփայության հետ։ Այսինքն նրանք փաստերի՞ հիման վրա են տենց եզրակացության գալիս, թե՞ օրինակ կյանքի իմաստի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ մտորումների արդյունքում։ Ինձ ծանոթ նման գիտնականների կարծիքների ուսումնասիրությունից ես հասկացել եմ, որ գործում է երկրորդ տարբերակ, ոչ թե առաջին։


Արթ, ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա ինքը ոչ թե գրքերով հայտնի աստծո մասին ա գրել, այլ ֆիզիկայի մասին, ինչը ավելի խելքին մոտ ա քան Եհովա պապին:

----------


## Jarre

> Արթ, ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա ինքը ոչ թե գրքերով հայտնի աստծո մասին ա գրել, այլ ֆիզիկայի մասին, ինչը ավելի խելքին մոտ ա քան Եհովա պապին:


Հով, նայի, եթե գիտնականը պնդում ա, որ Աստված կա, ու ինքը ունի իրա գիտությունը ապացուցող փաստեր, ապա ինքը պիտի առնվազն երկու բան անի.
ա. բերի էտ գիտական անհերքելի փաստերը
բ. լուծի ավելի մեծ խնդիր։ Բա Աստվա՞ծ ոնց ա առաջացել։

----------


## Արամ

Էդ գիտնականները 1 տեսակի են լինում, որ իրենց գիտության ասպարեզում ոչ մի բանի չեն հասնում` որոշում են աստծուն կպնեն:

----------

VisTolog (15.11.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հով, նայի, եթե գիտնականը պնդում ա, որ Աստված կա, ու ինքը ունի իրա գիտությունը ապացուցող փաստեր, ապա ինքը պիտի առնվազն երկու բան անի.
> ա. բերի էտ գիտական անհերքելի փաստերը
> բ. լուծի ավելի մեծ խնդիր։ Բա Աստվա՞ծ ոնց ա առաջացել։


Իրա գրածը նույնն ա, ինչ նստես ավտոբուս ու ներսում բոլորը քո հարազատ բարեկամները լինեն: Հիմա ունես երկու տարբերակ, կամ մտածել, որ դա պատահականություն ա, կամ էլ փնտրես կազմակերպիչին: Մեր նախկին աթեիստը փաստորեն ընտրել ա երկրորդ տարբերակը՝ փնտրել կազմակերպիչին: Էդ էլ նույննա, ինչ դու համոզված լինես, որ դա կազմակերպված ա եղել, բայց չունենաս ապացույց:

----------

Jarre (15.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սենց դեպքերում ինձ միշտ գիտե՞ք ինչն ա հետաքրքրում։ 
> Նման կարծիքի գալը կապված է տվյալ գիտնականների ձեռք բերած գիտական փաստերի՞ հետ, թե՞ փիլիսոփայության հետ։ Այսինքն նրանք փաստերի՞ հիման վրա են տենց եզրակացության գալիս, թե՞ օրինակ կյանքի իմաստի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ մտորումների արդյունքում։ Ինձ ծանոթ նման գիտնականների կարծիքների ուսումնասիրությունից ես հասկացել եմ, որ գործում է երկրորդ տարբերակ, ոչ թե առաջին։


Jarre ջան, սենց մեղմ ասած անհարմար իրավիճակներ ստեղծվում են, երբ կիսագրագետ «լրագորողները» փորձում են բարդ գիտական հարցերի վերաբերյալ թեմաներ գրել:  :Jpit:  Գոնե իրանց գրածը մի փոքր ուսումնասիրեն... էտ մարդը ոչ միայն վերջերս նման հայտարարություն չի արել, այլ արդեն երեք տարի ա ինչ մեռած ա: Իսկ «հայտարարաթյունը» վերաբերում ա դեռ 2001-ին իր անցումին աթեիզմից թեիզմին ու դրան հաջորդած «կրոնի փիլիսոփայության» շուրջ աշխատություններին: Ու խի պտի ես իմ ժամանակից տաս րոպե ծախսեմ էս հույժ գաղտնի ինֆորմացիան հայթաթելու համար:

Տիեզերքի ու Գոյության բացատրոթյան մասին հենց գիտական աշխարհում  գոյություն ունեն տարբեր տեսություններ (հավատքներ), ու դրանցից մեկն ա նաև սա՝ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantheism

այսինքն ապացույցներ՝ ողջ գոյության *աղբյուրի* պատասխաններ չունի դեռևս ոչ մի երկոտանի արարած: Կան «փաստիկներ», որոնց վրա հիմնված են ավելի շատ բացատրություններ տվող տեսությունները՝ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bang

շատ ֆանտաստ գրողներ էլ իրենց առաջարկած վարկածները *հավանական* բացատրություն են համարում, ու իրենք էլ են «ապացույցներ» առաջարկում: Բայց եթե մարդ ծանոթ ա հավանականության տեսությանը, պետք է հասկանա, թե Տիեզերքի պարագայում «հավանական» բառը ինչ փոքր կշիռ ունի:  

Ձեռի հետ մեջբերեմ նույն գիտնականի հետևյալ խոսքերը՝ 




> "I'm thinking of a God very different from the God of the Christian and far and away from the God of Islam, because both are depicted as omnipotent Oriental despots, cosmic Saddam Husseins"


հ.գ. ու ընդհանրապես, ժող. խի՞ եք մեջբերում նման ցածր մակարդակի հոդվածներ (էն էլ երկու թեմայում միաժամանակ) ու ստիպում ժամանակ ծախսել, որպեսզի ցույցտանք և՛ հոդվածի, և՛ այն կազմողի անգրագիտության աստիճանը:

----------

Jarre (15.11.2013), Skeptic (15.11.2013), Արամ (15.11.2013), Վահե-91 (16.11.2013), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մարդ էնքան ստորացված ա իրան զգում, որ էս կարգի տգետ հոդվածի վրա էսքան ժամանակ ա ծախսում, միայն որ ցույց տա թե ինչքան տգետ ա այն. կյանքիս ամենաանիմաստ ծախսած կեսժամը:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (15.11.2013), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մարդ էնքան ստորացված ա իրան զգում, որ էս կարգի տգետ հոդվածի վրա էսքան ժամանակ ա ծախսում, միայն որ ցույց տա թե ինչքան տգետ ա այն. կյանքիս ամենաանիմաստ ծախսած կեսժամը:


Քու գործն էլ գործ չի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (15.11.2013), Sagittarius (15.11.2013), Sambitbaba (16.11.2013), VisTolog (15.11.2013), Արէա (15.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մարդը 80 տարեկան ա դառել, մեռնելը մոտ ա, մտածել ա "what the fuck? maybe there is god?": եթե հանկարծ լինի, չի ուզում հարաբերությունները փչացրած լինի…

----------

Jarre (15.11.2013), Աթեիստ (15.11.2013), Վահե-91 (15.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր մի քիչ զարմացած եմ որ սենց բան ես ասում… տեսությունը եթե ապացուցված չի, համարվում ա վարկած… տեսությունը միշտ, միշտ, միշտ հիմնված ա ապացույցների ու փաստերի վրա… դու նենց ես ներկայացնում տեսությունը, կարծես դա դեռ ապացուցված չի… սխալ ա… տեսությունը կարա մերժվի միայն փաստերի ու փորձերի հիման վրա… քննադատությունը տեղին չի… 
> 
> էվոլյուցիոն տեսություննն առանց փաստերի կլինի վարկած, փաստերով ու փորձերով ա որ դառնում ա տեսություն… 
> 
> հավատալու մասով համաձայն եմ… ճիշտ ես ասում…


Մեֆ, դու աչքիս էնքան էլ ծանոթ չես գիտական ոլորտին: Վարկած ասածդ հիպոթե՞զն ա: Նայի, տեսություն մարդիկ հորինում են որոշակի արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերից ելնելով, բայց էդ տեսությունը լրացուցիչ ապացույցի կարիք ունի, պետք ա մշակել հստակ էքսպերիմենտներ կամ հետազոտության այլ տեսակներ, որպեսզի պարզվի տեսության հավաստիությունը (ի դեպ, էդ առումով հենց էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լիքը բացեր ունի, բայց չենք խորանում): Իսկ հիպոթեզն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող հետազոտությունների հիման վրա արած հստակ, կարճ ու կոնկրետ ենթադրություն ա, որը կոնկրետ էքսպերիմենտում պետք ա ապացուցվի կամ հերքվի: Գիտության մեջ կա նաև research question կոչեցյալը, որն առաջ ա քաշվում, երբ դեռ ոչ մի գիտական հիմք ու ապացույց չունես, որ հիպոթեզ մշակես, այլ հարց ես տալիս ու փորձում գիտականորեն ապացուցել:

Հետ գալով տեսություններին... Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները, Չոմսկու տեսությունները... սրանց մեծ մասը փորձնականորեն չապացուցված կամ նույնիսկ փորձնականորեն հերքված տեսություններ են: Դրա համար մի քիչ խնդալու ա էլի գիտական տեսությանը հավատալը, որովհետև դա կրոնի նման մի բան ա դառնում, իսկ գիտական տեսությունները չափից դուրս շատ են, հաճախ նույնիսկ անհեթեթ:

----------

Second Chance (16.11.2013), Շինարար (16.11.2013), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու աչքիս էնքան էլ ծանոթ չես գիտական ոլորտին: Վարկած ասածդ հիպոթե՞զն ա: Նայի, տեսություն մարդիկ *հորինում* են որոշակի արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերից ելնելով, բայց էդ տեսությունը լրացուցիչ ապացույցի կարիք ունի, պետք ա մշակել հստակ էքսպերիմենտներ կամ հետազոտության այլ տեսակներ, որպեսզի պարզվի տեսության հավաստիությունը (ի դեպ, էդ առումով հենց էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լիքը բացեր ունի, բայց չենք խորանում): Իսկ հիպոթեզն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող հետազոտությունների հիման վրա արած հստակ, կարճ ու կոնկրետ ենթադրություն ա, որը կոնկրետ էքսպերիմենտում պետք ա ապացուցվի կամ հերքվի: Գիտության մեջ կա նաև research question կոչեցյալը, որն առաջ ա քաշվում, երբ դեռ ոչ մի գիտական հիմք ու ապացույց չունես, որ հիպոթեզ մշակես, այլ հարց ես տալիս ու փորձում գիտականորեն ապացուցել:
> 
> Հետ գալով տեսություններին... Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները, Չոմսկու տեսությունները... սրանց մեծ մասը փորձնականորեն չապացուցված կամ նույնիսկ փորձնականորեն հերքված տեսություններ են: Դրա համար մի քիչ խնդալու ա էլի գիտական տեսությանը հավատալը, որովհետև դա կրոնի նման մի բան ա դառնում, իսկ գիտական տեսությունները չափից դուրս շատ են, հաճախ նույնիսկ անհեթեթ:


դու էլ էնքան մոտիկ չես… 

տեսությունը դա երևույթի *բացատրությունն* ա հիմնված փաստերի ու ապացույցների վրա (ավելի մնրամասն ու ճշգրիտը հիմա չեմ հիշում, բայց որ ուզես, ձեն հանի)… վարկածը կամ հիպոթեզը դա փաստերի վրա արված կամ առաջ քաշված *ենթադրություն* ա որը կարիք ունի ապացուցվելու որի հետո նոր կդառնա տեսություն… հիպոթեզը teachable չի, իսկ տեսությունը teachable ա… տարբերությունը մեծ ա… 

էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն իր բացերով հարդերձ տեսություն ա ու բացերը ռակելուց ոչ թե հերքվում, այլ ճշտվում ա ու հաստատվում… համաձայն եմ՝ չենք վիճում… 

ավելին, տեսությունը չի հորինվում ոնց որ դու ես ասում, այլ կառուցվում ա, մինչդեռ հիպոթեզն առաջ ա քաշվում…

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ, դու աչքիս էնքան էլ ծանոթ չես գիտական ոլորտին:* Վարկած ասածդ հիպոթե՞զն ա: Նայի, տեսություն մարդիկ հորինում են որոշակի արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերից ելնելով, բայց էդ տեսությունը լրացուցիչ ապացույցի կարիք ունի, պետք ա մշակել հստակ էքսպերիմենտներ կամ հետազոտության այլ տեսակներ, որպեսզի պարզվի տեսության հավաստիությունը (ի դեպ, էդ առումով հենց էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լիքը բացեր ունի, բայց չենք խորանում): Իսկ հիպոթեզն արդեն գոյություն ունեցող հետազոտությունների հիման վրա արած հստակ, կարճ ու կոնկրետ ենթադրություն ա, որը կոնկրետ էքսպերիմենտում պետք ա ապացուցվի կամ հերքվի: Գիտության մեջ կա նաև research question կոչեցյալը, որն առաջ ա քաշվում, երբ դեռ ոչ մի գիտական հիմք ու ապացույց չունես, որ հիպոթեզ մշակես, այլ հարց ես տալիս ու փորձում գիտականորեն ապացուցել:
> 
> Հետ գալով տեսություններին... Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները, Չոմսկու տեսությունները... սրանց մեծ մասը փորձնականորեն չապացուցված կամ նույնիսկ փորձնականորեն հերքված տեսություններ են: Դրա համար մի քիչ խնդալու ա էլի գիտական տեսությանը հավատալը, որովհետև դա կրոնի նման մի բան ա դառնում, իսկ գիտական տեսությունները չափից դուրս շատ են, հաճախ նույնիսկ անհեթեթ:


հես ա Բյուր ջան…



> A hypothesis (plural hypotheses) is a *proposed* explanation for a phenomenon. For a hypothesis to be a scientific hypothesis, the scientific method requires that one *can* test it. Scientists generally base scientific hypotheses on *previous observations* that cannot satisfactorily be explained with the available scientific theories. Even though the words "hypothesis" and "theory" are often used synonymously, a scientific hypothesis *is not the same as a scientific theory*. A scientific hypothesis *is a proposed explanation of a phenomenon which still has to be rigorously tested.* *In contrast, a scientific theory has undergone extensive testing and is generally accepted to be the accurate explanation behind an observation.*[1] A working hypothesis is a provisionally accepted hypothesis proposed for *further research*.[2]


ես մի քիչ ուրիշ կերպ էի ձևակերպել, բայց սա ավելի դիխպուկ ա…

…չի կարելի մարդկանց ապակողմնորոշել…

----------

Jarre (16.11.2013), Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դու էլ էնքան մոտիկ չես… 
> 
> տեսությունը դա երևույթի *բացատրությունն* ա հիմնված փաստերի ու ապացույցների վրա (ավելի մնրամասն ու ճշգրիտը հիմա չեմ հիշում, բայց որ ուզես, ձեն հանի)… վարկածը կամ հիպոթեզը դա փաստերի վրա արված կամ առաջ քաշված *ենթադրություն* ա որը կարիք ունի ապացուցվելու որի հետո նոր կդառնա տեսություն… հիպոթեզը teachable չի, իսկ տեսությունը teachable ա… տարբերությունը մեծ ա… 
> 
> էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն իր բացերով հարդերձ տեսություն ա ու բացերը ռակելուց ոչ թե հերքվում, այլ ճշտվում ա ու հաստատվում… համաձայն եմ՝ չենք վիճում… 
> 
> ավելին, տեսությունը չի հորինվում ոնց որ դու ես ասում, այլ կառուցվում ա, մինչդեռ հիպոթեզն առաջ ա քաշվում…


Մեֆ, ոչ Ֆրոյդի, ոչ Չոմսկու տեսությունները գործնականում ապացուցված չեն: Ֆրոյդն իրա տեսությունը հորինել ա, որովհետև մի երկու հիվանդ ա տեսել, ենթադրություն ա արել, իսկ Չոմսկին էլ որովհետև անգլերենից բացի ուրիշ լեզվի մեջ չի խորացել: Իրականում գիտական աշխարհում որ կողմ նայես, սաղ տեսությունները տենց խարխուլ փաստերի վրա են կառուցված, շատ քիչ ա պատահում, որ գործնականում ապացուցվում են դրանք: Չոմսկու տեսություններից մի քանիսն էլ արդեն հազար անգամ ապացուցվել են, որ տենց չի: Ուղղակի մարդիկ (հատկապես ոչ գիտնականները) սիրում են տեսություններ, որովհետև դրանք շատ էլեգանտ են հնչում: Ու դու ինձ անհայտ աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ մի արա էլի, թե որն ա տեսությունը: Նույնիսկ էդ աղբյուրում ա գրած` generally, ոչ թե always: Եթե գիտական աշխարհում լինես, կտեսնես, որ մի խումբ մի տեսության կողմնակից ա, մի ուրիշ խումբ` մեկ այլ, ու էդպես իրար միս են ուտում: Ու էդ տեսությունները ոչ թե extensive research-ի արդյունք են, այլ հաճախ case study-ի (օրինակ Գրոդզինսկու ոչ բարով TPH-ն) կամ միայն մի քանի հիվանդի թեստավորման (օրինակ Բաստիանզեի անունը չեմ հիշում որ տեսությունը): Հենց հիմա էլ ես երկու տեսությունների հետ եմ աշխատում, որոնցից մեկը ստեղծվել ա, որովհետև գոյություն ունեցող նախորդ տեսությունները հիմնավոր չեն, փորձել ա գոնե դա հիմնավոր սարքի, իսկ երկրորդը զուտ տեսականորեն քերականական կառուցվածքները վերլուծելով: Ու հիմա էդ երկու տեսությունների հեղինակները եքա գրանտ են շահել, որ դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներն ապացուցեն: Եթե ապացուցեն, տեսությունն ինքն էլ ավտոմատ ապացուցված կլինի, էլ տեսության մակարդակում չի մնա:

----------

Արամ (16.11.2013), Շինարար (16.11.2013), Ուլուանա (16.11.2013), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեֆ, ոչ Ֆրոյդի, ոչ Չոմսկու տեսությունները գործնականում ապացուցված չեն: Ֆրոյդն իրա տեսությունը հորինել ա, որովհետև մի երկու հիվանդ ա տեսել, ենթադրություն ա արել, իսկ Չոմսկին էլ որովհետև անգլերենից բացի ուրիշ լեզվի մեջ չի խորացել: Իրականում գիտական աշխարհում որ կողմ նայես, սաղ տեսությունները տենց խարխուլ փաստերի վրա են կառուցված, շատ քիչ ա պատահում, որ գործնականում ապացուցվում են դրանք: Չոմսկու տեսություններից մի քանիսն էլ արդեն հազար անգամ ապացուցվել են, որ տենց չի: Ուղղակի մարդիկ (հատկապես ոչ գիտնականները) սիրում են տեսություններ, որովհետև դրանք շատ էլեգանտ են հնչում: Ու դու ինձ անհայտ աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ մի արա էլի, թե որն ա տեսությունը: Նույնիսկ էդ աղբյուրում ա գրած` generally, ոչ թե always: Եթե գիտական աշխարհում լինես, կտեսնես, որ մի խումբ մի տեսության կողմնակից ա, մի ուրիշ խումբ` մեկ այլ, ու էդպես իրար միս են ուտում: Ու էդ տեսությունները ոչ թե extensive research-ի արդյունք են, այլ հաճախ case study-ի (օրինակ Գրոդզինսկու ոչ բարով TPH-ն) կամ միայն մի քանի հիվանդի թեստավորման (օրինակ Բաստիանզեի անունը չեմ հիշում որ տեսությունը): Հենց հիմա էլ ես երկու տեսությունների հետ եմ աշխատում, որոնցից մեկը ստեղծվել ա, որովհետև գոյություն ունեցող նախորդ տեսությունները հիմնավոր չեն, փորձել ա գոնե դա հիմնավոր սարքի, իսկ երկրորդը զուտ տեսականորեն քերականական կառուցվածքները վերլուծելով: Ու հիմա էդ երկու տեսությունների հեղինակները եքա գրանտ են շահել, որ դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներն ապացուցեն: Եթե ապացուցեն, տեսությունն ինքն էլ ավտոմատ ապացուցված կլինի, էլ տեսության մակարդակում չի մնա:


Բյուր, զահլադ գնա, հա, դրել գիտականորեն ապացուցում ես. ախր, եթե նույն երևույթի վերաբերյալ կան տասնյակ, երբեմն հարյուրավոր իրար հակասող տեսություններ, ո՞նց կարա տեսությունը լինի տեսություն մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ հազար տոկոս ապացուցված ա: Էլ դրանից ավել օրինակներ բերելն անգամ ավելորդ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ պատեկարցմամաբ սենց ա.
- գիտնականը որևէ երևությի վերաբերյալ հիպոթեզ ա առաջ քաշում
- հետո, եթե էտ հիպոթեզի հիման վրա կարելի ա փորձել անել, հիպոթեզը դառնում ա գիտական հիպոթեզ
- հետո փորձեր են արվում կամ ապացույցներ են ձեռք բերվում
- հիպոթեզը դառնում ա տեսություն, որը ընդհանուր առմամբ դառնում ա շատերի կողմից ընդունելի
- բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էտ տեսությունը վերջնական ա, ու կասկածի տեղ չկա
- նոր երևույթների ի հայտ գալով կարող ա առաջ քաշվի նոր հիպոթեզ
- նոր փորձեր հիման վրա, նախորդ տեսությունը կարող ա հերքվի altogether

Հ.Գ. Սենց մի հատ հաճելի նկար գտա, ու մեր մեջ ասած էտ նկարում «տեսություն (theory)» տերմինը վաբշե չկա  :LOL:  Սենց տեղերում էլ չի երևում ...

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դիցուկ ունենք կյանքի վերջում հավատացյալ դարձած գիտնական: Մարդը լրիվ պատճառներն ունի հավատացյալ դառնալու, քանի որ սաղ կյանքը հավատացել ա Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությանը, ամեն ինչ արել ա, որ էտ տեսության ամեն էլէմենտը ընկնի իրա տեղը, բայց վերջում սենց նկա ա ստացել: 



Նույնիսկ գիտնականին մեղադրելու չի: Մարդու վստահած տեսության մեջ մատերիայի ու էներգիայի 96%-ը ոչ մի լաբորատոր փորձով ու ոչ մի հետոզոտությամբ դեռ չի հայտնաբերվել: Ընդհանուր անունը դրել են «dark» ու անցել են առաջ: Էս գիտնականն էլ մեռնելուց առաջ նավսյակի էտ dark-ի անունը ափալ թափալ դրել ա Աստված, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, ու հայդե, դեպի dark energy:

----------

Sagittarius (16.11.2013), Skeptic (16.11.2013), VisTolog (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տրիբուն, քո պատկերացումն ու դրածդ սխեման էնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում, որովհետև հիպոթեզ չես կարող առաջ քաշել, եթե background-ի մասին տեղեկություն չունես, էդ դեպքում մենակ հարց կարող ես տալ: Էդ սխեման ավելի կփոխեի, որովհետև հաճախ background research անելուց հետո չես գտնում բավարար չափով նյութ, որ հիպոթեզ առաջ քաշես: Դրա համար հարցից միանգամից թռնում ես էքսպերիմենտ, որ հարցիդ պատասխանը տաս: Իսկ տեսությունները ստեղծվում են հենց էդ background research-ի փուլում: Ըստ էության, տեսության ու հիպոթեզի տարբերությունն էն ա, որ առաջինի դեպքում դու ունենում ես մի ամբողջ համակարգ, կարելի ա ասել` հիպոթեզների հավաքածու, իսկ հիպոթեզը մենակ մի հստակ ձևակերպված պնդում ա, որը պետք ա ապացուցել:

----------

Ingrid (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ehh, good ol' times


Մի խոսքով, բազմաթիվ տեսություններ կան այն մասին, թե ինչ է տեսությունը:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Ի դեպ, Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսության հեղինակը կաթոլիկ հոգևորական-աստղագետ էր, ով շատ ճիշտ հաշվարկներով հանգել ա էդ տեսությանը, որը սրերով ա դիմավորվել էն ժամանակվա խոշոր գիտնականների, էդ թվում' Այնշտայնի կողմից (որոնց մեծամասնությունը, իհարկե, աթեիստ էին), որոնք "անսկիզբ ու անվերջ հավերժական տիեզերքի" տեսության կողմնակից էին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, քո պատկերացումն ու դրածդ սխեման էնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում, որովհետև հիպոթեզ չես կարող առաջ քաշել, եթե background-ի մասին տեղեկություն չունես, էդ դեպքում մենակ հարց կարող ես տալ: Էդ սխեման ավելի կփոխեի, որովհետև հաճախ background research անելուց հետո չես գտնում բավարար չափով նյութ, որ հիպոթեզ առաջ քաշես: Դրա համար հարցից միանգամից թռնում ես էքսպերիմենտ, որ հարցիդ պատասխանը տաս: Իսկ տեսությունները ստեղծվում են հենց էդ background research-ի փուլում: Ըստ էության, տեսության ու հիպոթեզի տարբերությունն էն ա, որ առաջինի դեպքում դու ունենում ես մի ամբողջ համակարգ, կարելի ա ասել` հիպոթեզների հավաքածու, իսկ հիպոթեզը մենակ մի հստակ ձևակերպված պնդում ա, որը պետք ա ապացուցել:


Մի ջղայնացի, ես չէի ասել, որ համապատասխանում են:

----------


## Skeptic

Շին, համաձայն եմ, բայց "գիտական տեսություն" տերմինը հստակ ձևակերպված ա, ուղղակի անգլերեն տեքստը տեղադրելը մի քիչ էն չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին, համաձայն եմ, բայց "գիտական տեսություն" տերմինը հստակ ձևակերպված ա, ուղղակի անգլերեն տեքստը տեղադրելը մի քիչ էն չի:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ հիպոթեզի, տեսության ու մնացած համանման տերմինների սահմաննումները չեն կարա հստակ լինեն, ու տարբերությունները սահմանային են, ու դա քննարկելը սիմանտիկայա: Ասենք, որքան նյութ կամ ապացույցներ ա հարկավոր հավաքել, որ հարցը հիպոթեզ դառնա, կամ հիպոթեզը ամբողջականացված տեսություն դառնա: Բյուրը կասի «բավարար», մենք էլ կհարցնենց, «բա ինչքա՞ն ա էտ բավարարը»:  

Վերցնենք նույն աշխարհարարումը: Մի կողմից ունենք Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությունը, որտեղ մատերիայի ու էներգիայի 96%-ը ոչ մի հետազոտությամբ դեռ չի հայտնաբերվել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից ունենք Աստվածաշունչը, որտեղ առնվազն հինգ հետազոտող՝ Ադամը, Կայենը, Աբրահամը, Նոյը, Մովսեսը, Աստծո հետ ուղղակի շփումներ են ունեցել ու զրուցել են հետը:   :LOL:  Երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր հիպոթեզներ են, կամ եթե շատ եք ուզում, տեսություններ են:

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, համաձայն եմ, բայց "գիտական տեսություն" տերմինը հստակ ձևակերպված ա, ուղղակի անգլերեն տեքստը տեղադրելը մի քիչ էն չի:


Սկեպտիկ ջան, մերսի, ես հույս ունեմ, որ պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ ա տեսությունը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեծ պայթյունը Կանտը առաջինը չէ՞ր նկարագրողը

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ հիպոթեզի, տեսության ու մնացած համանման տերմինների սահմաննումները չեն կարա հստակ լինեն, ու տարբերությունները սահմանային են, ու դա քննարկելը սիմանտիկայա: Ասենք, որքան նյութ կամ ապացույցներ ա հարկավոր հավաքել, որ հարցը հիպոթեզ դառնա, կամ հիպոթեզը ամբողջականացված տեսություն դառնա: Բյուրը կասի «բավարար», մենք էլ կհարցնենց, «բա ինչքա՞ն ա էտ բավարարը»:  
> 
> Վերցնենք նույն աշխարհարարումը: Մի կողմից ունենք Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությունը, որտեղ մատերիայի ու էներգիայի 96%-ը ոչ մի հետազոտությամբ դեռ չի հայտնաբերվել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից ունենք Աստվածաշունչը, որտեղ առնվազն հինգ հետազոտող՝ Ադամը, Կայենը, Աբրահամը, Նոյը, Մովսեսը, Աստծո հետ ուղղակի շփումներ են ունեցել ու զրուցել են հետը:   Երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր հիպոթեզներ են, կամ եթե շատ եք ուզում, տեսություններ են:


Իմ ընկալմամբ՝ սկզբում լինում ա հարցադրումը՝ տենաս էս աշխարհը ո՞նց ա ստեղծվել:
Հետո գալիս ա հիպոթեզը՝ կարո՞ղ ա Աստված ա ստեղծել:
Որին պատասխանն էլ դառնում ա տեսություն՝ Ի սկբանե բանն էր... հետո յոթ օրում էս եղավ, էն եղավ, այսինքն՝ տեսությունը չի կարող ամփոփ մի նախադասությամբ լինել՝ Աստված ա ստեղծել ու վերջ, պիտի քիչ թե շատ համոզիչ միջոցներով նկարագրես, բացատրես: Էս առումով՝ Մեֆը ահագին մոտ էր ճշմարտությանը, բացի նրանից, որ տեսությունը պետք ա պարտադիր ապացուցված լինի: Ում համար ոնց: Հիմա հայ ժողովրդի ծագման մասին ռազմատարեգրքային տեսությունը իր որոշակի միջոցներով ապացուցում ա դա, որը մեզ համար համոզիչ չի, բայց տեսություն ա: Մի խոսքով, տեսությունը, ավելի պրիմիտիվ ձևակերպած, մի քիչ ավելի երկար ա, քան վարկածը:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոչ Ֆրոյդի, ոչ Չոմսկու տեսությունները գործնականում ապացուցված չեն: Ֆրոյդն իրա տեսությունը հորինել ա, որովհետև մի երկու հիվանդ ա տեսել, ենթադրություն ա արել, իսկ Չոմսկին էլ որովհետև անգլերենից բացի ուրիշ լեզվի մեջ չի խորացել: *Իրականում գիտական աշխարհում որ կողմ նայես, սաղ տեսությունները տենց խարխուլ փաստերի վրա են կառուցված, շատ քիչ ա պատահում, որ գործնականում ապացուցվում են դրանք:* Չոմսկու տեսություններից մի քանիսն էլ արդեն հազար անգամ ապացուցվել են, որ տենց չի: Ուղղակի մարդիկ (հատկապես ոչ գիտնականները) սիրում են տեսություններ, որովհետև դրանք շատ էլեգանտ են հնչում: Ու դու ինձ անհայտ աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ մի արա էլի, թե որն ա տեսությունը: Նույնիսկ էդ աղբյուրում ա գրած` generally, ոչ թե always: Եթե գիտական աշխարհում լինես, կտեսնես, որ մի խումբ մի տեսության կողմնակից ա, մի ուրիշ խումբ` մեկ այլ, ու էդպես իրար միս են ուտում: Ու էդ տեսությունները ոչ թե extensive research-ի արդյունք են, այլ հաճախ case study-ի (օրինակ Գրոդզինսկու ոչ բարով TPH-ն) կամ միայն մի քանի հիվանդի թեստավորման (օրինակ Բաստիանզեի անունը չեմ հիշում որ տեսությունը): Հենց հիմա էլ ես երկու տեսությունների հետ եմ աշխատում, որոնցից մեկը ստեղծվել ա, որովհետև գոյություն ունեցող նախորդ տեսությունները հիմնավոր չեն, փորձել ա գոնե դա հիմնավոր սարքի, իսկ երկրորդը զուտ տեսականորեն քերականական կառուցվածքները վերլուծելով: Ու հիմա էդ երկու տեսությունների հեղինակները եքա գրանտ են շահել, որ դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներն ապացուցեն: Եթե ապացուցեն, տեսությունն ինքն էլ ավտոմատ ապացուցված կլինի, էլ տեսության մակարդակում չի մնա:


Wikipedia և ընդհանրապես գիտական տեսության սահմանումն ա որ ես մեջբերել եմ…  ինձնից չեմ հորինում… կան խարխլված հիմքերի վրա տեսություններ, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ գիտական տեսությունները հիմնված են խրխլված հիմքերի վրա, ոնց որ դու ես պնդում… սխալ ա… գիտական տեսությունը պետք ա falsifiable լինի և քանի որ falsifiable են ապա շատերը հերքվում կամ ճշտվում են… դրանում ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա… մի հատ էլ ասեմ Գիտական Տեսությունը դա բացատրություն ա… իսկ դու ուրիշ բան ես ասում… 

դու նենց ես ներկայացնում որ հիպոթեզը շատ ավելի հավաստի ա քան տեսությունը… տենց չի… սխալ ես ասում… դու բերում ես Չամսկու ու Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները ես էլ կարող եմ բերել էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը կամ բիգ բանգի տեսությունը… սրանք ինչով են ընդհանուր որ երևույթին բացատրություն են տալիս, գուցեև սխալ, բայց բացատրություն են տալիս այլ ոչ թե վարկած են առաջ քաշում որը դեռ պետք ա ապացուցվի որ դառնա բացատրություն…  

մի հատ շատ մեծ բանավճ էր …ընդամենը տեսություն ա" just a theory արտահայտության շուրջ որը հիմնականում օգտագործվում ա կրոնական կազմակերպությունների կողմից հատկապես էվոլյուցիոն տեսության անհավանականության շուրջ… դու ավելի շատ հակված ես տեսությունը հավասարեցնելու վարկածին… չի կարող տենց լինել…

ես զարմանում եմ որ դու վիճում ես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ հիպոթեզի, տեսության ու մնացած համանման տերմինների սահմաննումները չեն կարա հստակ լինեն, ու տարբերությունները սահմանային են, ու դա քննարկելը սիմանտիկայա: Ասենք, որքան նյութ կամ ապացույցներ ա հարկավոր հավաքել, որ հարցը հիպոթեզ դառնա, կամ հիպոթեզը ամբողջականացված տեսություն դառնա: Բյուրը կասի «բավարար», մենք էլ կհարցնենց, «բա ինչքա՞ն ա էտ բավարարը»:  
> 
> Վերցնենք նույն աշխարհարարումը: Մի կողմից ունենք Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությունը, որտեղ մատերիայի ու էներգիայի 96%-ը ոչ մի հետազոտությամբ դեռ չի հայտնաբերվել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից ունենք Աստվածաշունչը, որտեղ առնվազն հինգ հետազոտող՝ Ադամը, Կայենը, Աբրահամը, Նոյը, Մովսեսը, Աստծո հետ ուղղակի շփումներ են ունեցել ու զրուցել են հետը:   Երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր հիպոթեզներ են, կամ եթե շատ եք ուզում, տեսություններ են:


Տրիբուն, հիպոթեզն առաջ ա քաշվում ցանկացած հետազոտություն կատարելուց առաջ ու էդ հետազոտությունը կատարելուց հետո արդյունքների վրա հիմնվելով պարտադիր կամ հաստատվում, կամ հերքվում ա: Հետո ուրիշ մեկը կարա վերցնի, կրկնի հետազոտությունը, նորից կամ հաստատի, կամ հերքի: Հիպոթեզը շատ կոնկրետ ա, շատ նեղ: Օրինակ իմ մագիստրոսական թեզի հիպոթեզը հետևյալն էր. «Հայերեն-ռուսերեն երկլեզուների մոտ, անկախ նրանից, թե աֆազիայի հետևանքով որքան է մի լեզուն տուժել, շարահյուսության ընկալումը պիտի հավասար տուժած լինի երկու լեզուներում էլ»: Զգու՞մ ես կոնկրետությունը: Հիպոթեզը էվոլյուցիա կա-չկայի հարց չի, դա ավելի գլոբալ ա, ավելի ընդհանուր:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ հիպոթեզի, տեսության ու մնացած համանման տերմինների սահմաննումները չեն կարա հստակ լինեն, ու տարբերությունները սահմանային են, ու դա քննարկելը սիմանտիկայա: Ասենք, որքան նյութ կամ ապացույցներ ա հարկավոր հավաքել, որ հարցը հիպոթեզ դառնա, կամ հիպոթեզը ամբողջականացված տեսություն դառնա: Բյուրը կասի «բավարար», մենք էլ կհարցնենց, «բա ինչքա՞ն ա էտ բավարարը»:  
> 
> Վերցնենք նույն աշխարհարարումը: Մի կողմից ունենք Մեծ Պայթյունի տեսությունը, որտեղ մատերիայի ու էներգիայի 96%-ը ոչ մի հետազոտությամբ դեռ չի հայտնաբերվել: Իսկ մյուս կողմից ունենք Աստվածաշունչը, որտեղ առնվազն հինգ հետազոտող՝ Ադամը, Կայենը, Աբրահամը, Նոյը, Մովսեսը, Աստծո հետ ուղղակի շփումներ են ունեցել ու զրուցել են հետը:   Երկուսն էլ հավասարազոր հիպոթեզներ են, կամ եթե շատ եք ուզում, տեսություններ են:


Հիպոթեզն առաջ ա քաշվում արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի հիման վրա և հենց էդ ուղղությամբ արված  շարունակական փորձերի ու ապացույցների հիման վրա կարա տեսություն կառուցվի… 

հիպոթեզը բացատրության առաջարկ ա, տեսությունը բացատրություն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ ընկալմամբ՝ սկզբում լինում ա հարցադրումը՝ տենաս էս աշխարհը ո՞նց ա ստեղծվել:
> Հետո գալիս ա հիպոթեզը՝ կարո՞ղ ա Աստված ա ստեղծել:
> Որին պատասխանն էլ դառնում ա տեսություն՝ Ի սկբանե բանն էր... հետո յոթ օրում էս եղավ, էն եղավ, այսինքն՝ տեսությունը չի կարող ամփոփ մի նախադասությամբ լինել՝ Աստված ա ստեղծել ու վերջ, պիտի քիչ թե շատ համոզիչ միջոցներով նկարագրես, բացատրես: Էս առումով՝ Մեֆը ահագին մոտ էր ճշմարտությանը, բացի նրանից, որ տեսությունը պետք ա պարտադիր ապացուցված լինի: Ում համար ոնց: Հիմա հայ ժողովրդի ծագման մասին ռազմատարեգրքային տեսությունը իր որոշակի միջոցներով ապացուցում ա դա, որը մեզ համար համոզիչ չի, բայց տեսություն ա: Մի խոսքով, տեսությունը, ավելի պրիմիտիվ ձևակերպած, մի քիչ ավելի երկար ա, քան վարկածը:


Շին, հիպոթեզը երբեք հարցի ձևով չի լինում, միշտ պնդման ձևով ա լինում ու փորձնականում հաստատվում կամ հերքվում ա: Հա, տեսությունն ավելի երկար ա ձևակերպված, ավելի խառը բան ա, արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի հիման վրա ա արվում, բայց գիտե՞ս ոնց ա: Նայի, ոնց որ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերը կուբիկներ լինեն: Դու վերցնում ես էդ կուբիկները, դրանցից աշտարակ սարքում: Դա մի տեսություն ա լինում: Կամ էլ տուն ես սարքում, դա էլ մի ուրիշ տեսություն ա լինում: Որպեսզի ապացուցես ճշմարտացիությունը, արդեն դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներ պիտի առաջ քաշես, էքսպերիմենտ դիզայն անես, անցկացնես էքսպերիմենտը, արդյունքները ստատիստիկ վերլուծության ենթարկես, ասես հիպոթեզդ հաստատվում ա, թե հերքվում, հետո էլ բացատրություններ տաս:

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, *հիպոթեզը երբեք հարցի ձևով չի լինում*, միշտ պնդման ձևով ա լինում ու փորձնականում հաստատվում կամ հերքվում ա: Հա, տեսությունն ավելի երկար ա ձևակերպված, ավելի խառը բան ա, արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի հիման վրա ա արվում, բայց գիտե՞ս ոնց ա: Նայի, ոնց որ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերը կուբիկներ լինեն: Դու վերցնում ես էդ կուբիկները, դրանցից աշտարակ սարքում: Դա մի տեսություն ա լինում: Կամ էլ տուն ես սարքում, դա էլ մի ուրիշ տեսություն ա լինում: Որպեսզի ապացուցես ճշմարտացիությունը, արդեն դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներ պիտի առաջ քաշես, էքսպերիմենտ դիզայն անես, անցկացնես էքսպերիմենտը, արդյունքները ստատիստիկ վերլուծության ենթարկես, ասես հիպոթեզդ հաստատվում ա, թե հերքվում, հետո էլ բացատրություններ տաս:


Բյուր, լավ, բեր սենց ասենք՝ ոչ թե՝ կարո՞ղ ա Աստված ա ստեղծել, այլ աչքիս Աստված ա ստեղծել կամ դիցուք Աստված է ստեղծել: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե մի բան ընդամենը ենթադրում ես՝ կարաս ձևակերպես որպես ենթադրություն, կարաս ձևակերպես որպես հարցադրում: Բայց եթե դու չես ուզում, քո խաթեր ես ձևակերպում եմ որպես ենթադրություն: Ուղղակի եթե դու նախադասությունդ սկսում ես "կարո՞ղ ա"-ով, դու չես պնդում, դու վարկած ես առաջ քաշում, հայերենն էլ տվյալ դեպքում արտասանության մեջ հարցական ա պահանջում, բայց քանի որ գիտությունը զոհեր ա պահանջում, զոհենք այդ հարցականը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Wikipedia և ընդհանրապես գիտական տեսության սահմանումն ա որ ես մեջբերել եմ…  ինձնից չեմ հորինում… կան խարխլված հիմքերի վրա տեսություններ, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ գիտական տեսությունները հիմնված են խրխլված հիմքերի վրա, ոնց որ դու ես պնդում… սխալ ա… գիտական տեսությունը պետք ա falsifiable լինի և քանի որ falsifiable են ապա շատերը հերքվում կամ ճշտվում են… դրանում ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա… մի հատ էլ ասեմ Գիտական Տեսությունը դա բացատրություն ա… իսկ դու ուրիշ բան ես ասում… 
> 
> դու նենց ես ներկայացնում որ հիպոթեզը շատ ավելի հավաստի ա քան տեսությունը… տենց չի… սխալ ես ասում… դու բերում ես Չամսկու ու Ֆրոյդի տեսությունները ես էլ կարող եմ բերել էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը կամ բիգ բանգի տեսությունը… սրանք ինչով են ընդհանուր որ երևույթին բացատրություն են տալիս, գուցեև սխալ, բայց բացատրություն են տալիս այլ ոչ թե վարկած են առաջ քաշում որը դեռ պետք ա ապացուցվի որ դառնա բացատրություն…  
> 
> մի հատ շատ մեծ բանավճ էր …ընդամենը տեսություն ա" just a theory արտահայտության շուրջ որը հիմնականում օգտագործվում ա կրոնական կազմակերպությունների կողմից հատկապես էվոլյուցիոն տեսության անհավանականության շուրջ… դու ավելի շատ հակված ես տեսությունը հավասարեցնելու վարկածին… չի կարող տենց լինել…
> 
> ես զարմանում եմ որ դու վիճում ես…


Մեֆ, դու վաբշե չես ջոգում ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես չեմ ասում` հիպոթեզն ավելի հավաստի ա: Բացարձակապես: Հիպոթեզը, ինչպես տեսությունը, պետք ա ապացուցվի: Ուղղակի հիպոթեզը կոնկրետ բան ա, նեղ բան ա, պուճուր բան ա: Նայի, նորից իմ մագիստրոսական թեզն եմ առաջ քաշում: Ես էդ հիպոթեզին հանգել եմ կոնկրետ գիտնականի տեսության հիման վրա, ըստ որի շարահյուսական կառուցվածքները գլխուղեղում նույն տեղում են գտնվում` անկախ լեզվից: Դա եքա ու բարդ տեսություն ա լիքը մանրուքներով: Ինքը էդ եզրակացությանն էկել ա համադրելով երկլեզու աֆազիայից տարբեր գիտնականների ստացած տվյալներ: Էդ մանրուքներից մեկը վերցրել, սարքել եմ ինձ հիպոթեզ, ստուգել եմ, չեմ կարողացել հաստատել: 

Մեֆ, դու ջոկում ես, դու գիտության հետ կապ չունես, անկապ դուրս ես տալիս, կրոնին ես կապում: Ես գիտական տեսանկյունից եմ խոսում, ասում եմ, թե ոնց ա կատարվում գիտության մեջ, ոնց են անում գիտնականները: Ես հիմա էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունից չեմ կպնում, որովհետև դա իմ մասնագիտությունը չի, բայց իմ մասնագիտության մեջ լիքը տեսություններ կան, որոնք կարամ քննադատեմ, որոնցից շատերն ապացուցված չեն, իսկ մի մասը նույնիսկ հերքված ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, հիպոթեզը երբեք հարցի ձևով չի լինում, միշտ պնդման ձևով ա լինում ու փորձնականում հաստատվում կամ հերքվում ա: Հա, *տեսությունն ավելի երկար ա ձևակերպված, ավելի խառը բան ա, արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի հիման վրա ա արվում, բայց գիտե՞ս ոնց ա: Նայի, ոնց որ արդեն գոյություն ունեցող փաստերը կուբիկներ լինեն:* Դու վերցնում ես էդ կուբիկները, դրանցից աշտարակ սարքում: Դա մի տեսություն ա լինում: Կամ էլ տուն ես սարքում, դա էլ մի ուրիշ տեսություն ա լինում: Որպեսզի ապացուցես ճշմարտացիությունը, արդեն դրանցից բխող հիպոթեզներ պիտի առաջ քաշես, էքսպերիմենտ դիզայն անես, անցկացնես էքսպերիմենտը, արդյունքները ստատիստիկ վերլուծության ենթարկես, ասես հիպոթեզդ հաստատվում ա, թե հերքվում, հետո էլ բացատրություններ տաս:


Բյուր քո բացատրությունը չի համապատասխանում գիտական տեսության սահմանմանը 

քոնը հիպոթեզն ա…

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, լավ, բեր սենց ասենք՝ ոչ թե՝ կարո՞ղ ա Աստված ա ստեղծել, այլ աչքիս Աստված ա ստեղծել կամ դիցուք Աստված է ստեղծել: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե մի բան ընդամենը ենթադրում ես՝ կարաս ձևակերպես որպես ենթադրություն, կարաս ձևակերպես որպես հարցադրում: Բայց եթե դու չես ուզում, քո խաթեր ես ձևակերպում եմ որպես ենթադրություն:


Շին, դա լիքը բաներ ա փոխում, դա փոխում ա քո կիրառած մեթոդները, ստատիստիկ թեստերը ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր: Քո հիպոթեզն ա` աշխարհն Աստված ա ստեղծել, դրանից հետո գալիս ա զրոյական հիպոթեզ` աշխարհն Աստված չի ստեղծել: Ու դու պիտի կարողանաս հերքել զրոյական հիպոթեզը, որպեսզի այլընտրանքային հիպոթեզդ հաստատվի: Իսկ երբ հարցադրումով ես սկսում գիտական հետազոտությունը, քեզ որևէ բան հերքել  կամ հաստատել պետք չի, քեզ այո-ոչ պատասխան ա պետք:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր քո բացատրությունը չի համապատասխանում գիտական տեսության սահմանմանը 
> 
> քոնը հիպոթեզն ա…


Մեֆ, ախր դու վիքիում տեքստը կարդում ես, բայց վաբշե չես ջոկում ինչ ա գրած ընդեղ: Խնդալու ա էլի, էսքան տարի ես եմ գիտության մեջ տեսությունների ու հիպոթեզների հետ գործ ունենում, դու՞ ես ինձ ասում որն ա տարբերությունը: Լավ էլի... Մի հատ էս մասն ուշադիր կարդա.

A scientific theory is the product of a well-substantiated hypothesis that has been adequately corroborated by way of the scientific method. Since the confirmation process of a scientific theory is inherently based on Inductive reasoning, a scientific theory cannot be known to be true with absolute certainty; however, the validity of a scientific theory can be inferred with great confidence.[3][4] As such, as scientists collect additional scientific evidence over time, a scientific theory may be entirely rejected and modified if it does not fit the new empirical findings. In certain cases, the less-accurate unmodified scientific theory can still be treated as a theory if it is useful (due to its sheer simplicity) as an approximation under specific conditions (e.g. Newton's laws of motion as an approximation to Special relativity at small velocities).

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դա լիքը բաներ ա փոխում, դա փոխում ա քո կիրառած մեթոդները, ստատիստիկ թեստերը ու լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր: Քո հիպոթեզն ա` աշխարհն Աստված ա ստեղծել, դրանից հետո գալիս ա զրոյական հիպոթեզ` աշխարհն Աստված չի ստեղծել: Ու դու պիտի կարողանաս հերքել զրոյական հիպոթեզը, որպեսզի այլընտրանքային հիպոթեզդ հաստատվի: Իսկ երբ հարցադրումով ես սկսում գիտական հետազոտությունը, քեզ որևէ բան հերքել  կամ հաստատել պետք չի, քեզ այո-ոչ պատասխան ա պետք:


Բյուր, ես էս ընթացքում վերի գրառումս մի քիչ ավելի երկարացրել եմ:

----------


## Skeptic

Ռուֆ, Կանտի նկարագրություններին ծանոթ չեմ: Էն ենթադրությունը, որ տիեզերքը ստատիկ չի, այլ ժամանակի ընթացքում ծավալվում ա, առաջինը առաջ ա քաշել ռուսաստանցի ЕРЖ, մաթեմատիկոս Ալեքսանդր Ֆրիդմանը' դզմզելով ընդհանուր հարաբերականության Այնշտայնի հավասարումները: Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ Աբո ձյան սկզբում ճիշտ տեսքով էր ստացել իրա հավասարումները, բայց դրանց չէր հավատացել' զոհ գնալով ստատիկ տիեզերքի կարծրատիպին, ու դրանց մեջ ավելորդ հաստատուն մեծություն էր մտցրել, որը, մութ էներգիայի վերաբերյալ վերջին ուսումնասիրությունների համաձայն, էնքան էլ ավելորդ չէր:  :Jpit: 

Իսկ բելգիացի հոգևորական-աստղաֆիզիկոս Ժորժ Լեմետրը, տիեզերքի ծավալման պրոցեսը Ֆրիդմանից անկախ հայտնաբերելով, առաջ ա քաշել վաղ անցյալում մի կետից տիեզերքի առաջացման վարկածը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու վաբշե չես ջոգում ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես չեմ ասում` հիպոթեզն ավելի հավաստի ա: Բացարձակապես: Հիպոթեզը, ինչպես տեսությունը, պետք ա ապացուցվի: Ուղղակի հիպոթեզը կոնկրետ բան ա, նեղ բան ա, պուճուր բան ա: Նայի, նորից իմ մագիստրոսական թեզն եմ առաջ քաշում: Ես էդ հիպոթեզին հանգել եմ կոնկրետ գիտնականի տեսության հիման վրա, ըստ որի շարահյուսական կառուցվածքները գլխուղեղում նույն տեղում են գտնվում` անկախ լեզվից: Դա եքա ու բարդ տեսություն ա լիքը մանրուքներով: Ինքը էդ եզրակացությանն էկել ա համադրելով երկլեզու աֆազիայից տարբեր գիտնականների ստացած տվյալներ: Էդ մանրուքներից մեկը վերցրել, սարքել եմ ինձ հիպոթեզ, ստուգել եմ, չեմ կարողացել հաստատել: 
> 
> Մեֆ, դու ջոկում ես, դու գիտության հետ կապ չունես, անկապ դուրս ես տալիս, կրոնին ես կապում: Ես գիտական տեսանկյունից եմ խոսում, ասում եմ, թե ոնց ա կատարվում գիտության մեջ, ոնց են անում գիտնականները: Ես հիմա էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունից չեմ կպնում, որովհետև դա իմ մասնագիտությունը չի, բայց իմ մասնագիտության մեջ լիքը տեսություններ կան, որոնք կարամ քննադատեմ, որոնցից շատերն ապացուցված չեն, իսկ մի մասը նույնիսկ հերքված ա:


Բյկուր ես քեզ կոնկրետ սահմանումը բերել եմ իսկ դու վիճում ես… 

մենք էլ լեզվաբան չենք… բայց գիտական տեսությունն ունի իր սահմանումը դու դա հերքում ես… սխալ ձևով… In contrast, a scientific *theory has undergone extensive testing* and is generally accepted to be the accurate explanation behind an observation.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էս ընթացքում վերի գրառումս մի քիչ ավելի երկարացրել եմ:


Շին, վերջը, գիտության մեջ ընդունված պրակտիկա ա. հիպոթեզը պնդում ա, research question-ը` հարց, հիպոթեզը հիմնվում ա նախկին հետազոտությունների վրա ու դեռ պիտի ապացուցվի, research question-ի համար չկան նախկին հետազոտություններ, ուղղակի վեր ես կենում մի օր ու հարց ես տալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյկուր ես քեզ կոնկրետ սահմանումը բերել եմ իսկ դու վիճում ես… 
> 
> մենք էլ լեզվաբան չենք… բայց գիտական տեսությունն ունի իր սահմանումը դու դա հերքում ես… սխալ ձևով… In contrast, a scientific *theory has undergone extensive testing* and is generally accepted to be the accurate explanation behind an observation.


Մեֆ, ոչ Ֆրոյդի, ոչ Չոմսկու տեսությունները extensive testing չեն անցել: Հիմա ինչ, կասես դրանք տեսություն չե՞ն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ախր դու վիքիում տեքստը կարդում ես, բայց վաբշե չես ջոկում ինչ ա գրած ընդեղ: Խնդալու ա էլի, էսքան տարի ես եմ գիտության մեջ տեսությունների ու հիպոթեզների հետ գործ ունենում, դու՞ ես ինձ ասում որն ա տարբերությունը: Լավ էլի... Մի հատ էս մասն ուշադիր կարդա.
> 
> A scientific theory is the product of a well-substantiated hypothesis that has been adequately corroborated by way of the scientific method. Since the confirmation process of a scientific theory is inherently based on Inductive reasoning, a scientific theory cannot be known to be true with absolute certainty; however, the validity of a scientific theory can be inferred with great confidence.[3][4] As such, as scientists collect additional scientific evidence over time, a scientific theory may be entirely rejected and modified if it does not fit the new empirical findings. In certain cases, the less-accurate unmodified scientific theory can still be treated as a theory if it is useful (due to its sheer simplicity) as an approximation under specific conditions (e.g. Newton's laws of motion as an approximation to Special relativity at small velocities).


որևէ մեկը չի պնդում որ դա տեսությունը դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա… մեռա ասելով դա ԲԱՑԱՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ա ու հլա սեցի նաև falsifiable… իսկ դու ինչ ես ասում…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, վերջը, գիտության մեջ ընդունված պրակտիկա ա. հիպոթեզը պնդում ա, research question-ը` հարց, հիպոթեզը հիմնվում ա նախկին հետազոտությունների վրա ու դեռ պիտի ապացուցվի, research question-ի համար չկան նախկին հետազոտություններ, ուղղակի վեր ես կենում մի օր ու հարց ես տալիս:


Օֆ, դե տեսությունն էլ, վարկածն էլ, րիսըրչն էլ, գնամ ես անգլերեն կրծեմ: Այսօրվա աշխարհում անչափ կարևոր է անգլերենի խոր իմացությունը աքսիոմը ապացուցում չի ենթադրում. հուսով եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013), Աթեիստ (16.11.2013), Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որևէ մեկը չի պնդում որ դա տեսությունը դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա… մեռա ասելով դա ԲԱՑԱՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ա ու հլա սեցի նաև falsifiable… իսկ դու ինչ ես ասում…


Ես falsifiable-ի մասին բան ասե՞լ եմ: Հիպոթեզն էլ ա falsifiable, ի դեպ:
Հա, ես էլ չեմ պնդում, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա, բայց ոչ էլ extensive testing-ի արդյունք ա տեսությունը: Կարա հեչ էլ extensive testing չլինի, բայց տեսություն լինի:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բյուրը հաղթեց ... ինքը շատ ավելի հիմնավոր ու հասկանալի ա ամեն  ինչ բացատրում:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուրը հաղթեց ... ինքը շատ ավելի հիմնավոր ու հասկանալի ա ամեն  ինչ բացատրում:


Իրականում նույն բանն են ասում, Մեֆը սկզբում մի քիչ մի փոքր ուրիշ կողմ էր տանում, հետո էդ մասը փափկացրեց ու եկան, հասան նույնին, հիմա էլ մուննաթ ա գալիս, թե էս մի ժամ ա՝ էս եմ ասում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, ոչ Ֆրոյդի, ոչ Չոմսկու տեսությունները extensive testing չեն անցել: Հիմա ինչ, կասես դրանք տեսություն չե՞ն:


Մեծ Պայթյունն էլ իմ կողմից ավելացրու ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում նույն բանն են ասում, Մեֆը սկզբում մի քիչ մի փոքր ուրիշ կողմ էր տանում, հետո էդ մասը փափկացրեց ու եկան, հասան նույնին, հիմա էլ մուննաթ ա գալիս, թե էս մի ժամ ա՝ էս եմ ասում


Բայց Բյուրն ավելի լավ ա բացատրում: Համ էլ Մեֆը միշտ սխալ ա  :Smile:  Էս էլ իմ կողմից մի հատ աքսիոմ, որը Մեֆի համար հիպոթեզ ա, իսկ Բյուրի համար էսօրվանից տեսություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.11.2013), Շինարար (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց Բյուրն ավելի լավ ա բացատրում: Համ էլ Մեֆը միշտ սխալ ա  Էս էլ իմ կողմից մի հատ աքսիոմ, որը Մեֆի համար հիպոթեզ ա, իսկ Բյուրի համար էսօրվանից տեսություն:


Ոչ մեկն էլ լավ չի բացատրում, որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ո՞նց կարելի ա գորռգոռալով, դիմացինին անհասկացող անվանելով բացատրել ու հույս ունենալ, որ ասածը կընդունվի: Դասավանդման կուլտուրա երկուսն էլ չունեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մեկն էլ լավ չի բացատրում, որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ո՞նց կարելի ա գորռգոռալով, դիմացինին անհասկացող անվանելով բացատրել ու հույս ունենալ, որ ասածը կընդունվի: Դասավանդման կուլտուրա երկուսն էլ չունեն:


ես սկսեցի գոռգոռալ էն բանից հետո, երբ Մեֆը սկսեց ասել, թե` սխալ ես ասում  :Angry2:  իսկ ես ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, երբ որևէ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեցող մեկը ոլորտի ներկայացուցչին իրա սեփական գործունեության մասին ասում ա` սխալ ես ասում: հիմա որ վեճը ճարտարապետությունից լիներ, ես Մեֆին ասեի` սխալ ես ասում, տեսնեմ` դուրը կգա՞ր

----------


## Skeptic

Տրիբուն, բա Դոպլերի էֆեկտն ու ռելիկտային ճառագայթումը ի՞նչ են  :Huh:

----------


## Շինարար

> ես սկսեցի գոռգոռալ էն բանից հետո, երբ Մեֆը սկսեց ասել, թե` սխալ ես ասում  իսկ ես ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, երբ որևէ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեցող մեկը ոլորտի ներկայացուցչին իրա սեփական գործունեության մասին ասում ա` սխալ ես ասում: հիմա որ վեճը ճարտարապետությունից լիներ, ես Մեֆին ասեի` սխալ ես ասում, տեսնեմ` դուրը կգա՞ր


Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա՝ արվեստի, ճարտարապետության ոլորտներում էլ կարան լինեն տեսություններ: Գրականության մեջ օրինակ կա՞ն չէ, ոչ միայն գրականագիտության, այլ հենց գրականության, ամեն գրող ունի գրականության մասին սեփական տեսությունը, գրականության դերի մասին սեփական տեսությունը և այլն, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ ճարտարապետը ևս ունենա տեսություններ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա՝ արվեստի, ճարտարապետության ոլորտներում էլ կարան լինեն տեսություններ: Գրականության մեջ օրինակ կա՞ն չէ, ոչ միայն գրականագիտության, այլ հենց գրականության, ամեն գրող ունի գրականության մասին սեփական տեսությունը, գրականության դերի մասին սեփական տեսությունը և այլն, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում, որ ճարտարապետը ևս ունենա տեսություններ:


Ես դրանց հետ գործ չունեմ, մենք ստեղ գիտական տեսություններից ենք խոսում, ոչ թե արվեստի:

----------

Skeptic (16.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես դրանց հետ գործ չունեմ, մենք ստեղ գիտական տեսություններից ենք խոսում, ոչ թե արվեստի:


Զարմացրիք ձեր գիտությամբ: :Beee:

----------


## Skeptic

Էհ, հակագազով ինտերնետ մտնելու հետևանքն էլ էս ա...  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մեֆ, ախր դու վիքիում տեքստը կարդում ես, բայց վաբշե չես ջոկում ինչ ա գրած ընդեղ: Խնդալու ա էլի, էսքան տարի ես եմ գիտության մեջ տեսությունների ու հիպոթեզների հետ գործ ունենում, դու՞ ես ինձ ասում որն ա տարբերությունը: Լավ էլի... Մի հատ էս մասն ուշադիր կարդա.
> 
> A scientific theory is the product of a well-substantiated hypothesis that has been adequately corroborated by way of the scientific method. Since the confirmation process of a scientific theory is inherently based on Inductive reasoning, a scientific theory cannot be known to be true with absolute certainty; *however, the validity of a scientific theory can be inferred with great confidence*.[3][4] As such, as scientists collect additional scientific evidence over time, a scientific theory may be entirely rejected and modified if it does not fit the new empirical findings. In certain cases, the less-accurate unmodified scientific theory can still be treated as a theory if it is useful (due to its sheer simplicity) as an approximation under specific conditions (e.g. Newton's laws of motion as an approximation to Special relativity at small velocities).


Տիեզերքի դեպքում էս պառամետրերը կիրառելի չեն, էտ դարվինի տեսություն չի, որ գործ ունենք սահմանափակ էկոսիսթեմի հետ, որի մեծ մասը մեզ հայտնի ա: Տիեզերքից մեզ հայտնի գիտելիքները ձգտում ա զրոյի. ճիշտ ա, big bang տեսությունը պրոցեսը նկարագրելուց շատ ավելի փաստեր ա օգտագործում, քան ասենք օրինակ դատարկ «հավատքը», բայց ընդհանուր պատկերը նկարագրելիս երկուսն էլ նույն արդյունքն են տալիս, այսինքն՝ զրո: Դրա համար էլ էս ոլորտում հիպոթեզ, տեսություն, հավատք անընդհատ խառնվում ա իրար:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես սկսեցի գոռգոռալ էն բանից հետո, երբ Մեֆը սկսեց ասել, թե` սխալ ես ասում  իսկ ես ահավոր ջղայնանում եմ, երբ որևէ ոլորտի հետ կապ չունեցող մեկը ոլորտի ներկայացուցչին իրա սեփական գործունեության մասին ասում ա` սխալ ես ասում: հիմա որ վեճը ճարտարապետությունից լիներ, ես Մեֆին ասեի` սխալ ես ասում, տեսնեմ` դուրը կգա՞ր


Բյուր, որ ճիշտ ասես, կասեմ ճիշտ ես ասում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես falsifiable-ի մասին բան ասե՞լ եմ: Հիպոթեզն էլ ա falsifiable, ի դեպ:
> Հա, ես էլ չեմ պնդում, որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա, բայց ոչ էլ extensive testing-ի արդյունք ա տեսությունը: Կարա հեչ էլ extensive testing չլինի, բայց տեսություն լինի:


էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն էլ extensive testing չի եղել, բայց predictive tool ա, այսինքն օգտագործվում ա հատկատոս բժշկության մեջ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, բա Դոպլերի էֆեկտն ու ռելիկտային ճառագայթումը ի՞նչ են


Եսի՞մ ..դու ասա, ի՞նչ են: 

Մեծ պայթյունի ապացուցված-չապացուցված լինելու պահո՞վ ես ասում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեծ Պայթյունն էլ իմ կողմից ավելացրու ...


էդքան վստահ մի եղի ապեր… լսել եմ որ դրա ապացույցներն էլ են հավաքվում… Կարող ա և հերքվի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էդքան վստահ մի եղի ապեր… լսել եմ որ դրա ապացույցներն էլ են հավաքվում… Կարող ա և հերքվի…


Ես էլ եմ էտ ասում էլի, ապեր  ... որ տեսություն ա, բայց հո հազար տոկոս ապացուցվա չի՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն էլ extensive testing չի եղել, բայց predictive tool ա, այսինքն օգտագործվում ա հատկատոս բժշկության մեջ…


հը՞: բժշկության մե՞ջ: Մեֆ, սխալ ես ասում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ եմ էտ ասում էլի, ապեր  ... որ տեսություն ա, բայց հո հազար տոկոս ապացուցվա չի՞


Ապեր, հազար տոկոս բան չկա, ոչ ոք դա չի պնդում, բայց տենց "ահ, ընդամենը տեսություն ա" չես կարա ասես…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հը՞: բժշկության մե՞ջ: Մեֆ, սխալ ես ասում


սխալ չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, հազար տոկոս բան չկա, ոչ ոք դա չի պնդում, բայց տենց "ահ, ընդամենը տեսություն ա" չես կարա ասես…


Բա ապեր, հիմա որ Հռոմի պապին հացնես, ինքն էլ կարա ասի, որ աշխարհն Աստված ա ստեղծել, բայց դեռ հազար տոկոս ապացուցված չի: Բայց մի քսան գիտնականի անուն կտա, որոնք տեսականորեն կհիմնավորեն իրա ասածը: Ասածս ինչ ա, եկեք բարի լինենք միմյանց հանդեպ:  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> սխալ չի…


դե հիմնավորի, թե չէ կասեմ հավատացյալ ես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե հիմնավորի, թե չէ կասեմ հավատացյալ ես


Մեֆը լատենտ հավատացյալ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե հիմնավորի, թե չէ կասեմ հավատացյալ ես


Կհիմնավորեմ Բյուր ջան, հիմա հեռախոսով եմ…

----------


## Արէա

Հենց հիփոթեզի հեղինակը համոզվեց իր հիփոթեզի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, դա արդեն տեսություն ա դառնում։
Հիփոթեզի հեղինակն ասում ա. հնարավոր ա սենց եղած լինի։
Տեսության հեղինակն ասում ա․ սենց ա եղել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե հիմնավորի, թե չէ կասեմ հավատացյալ ես


Բյուր, բժշկությունը հիմնվում ա մարդու կենդանական ծագում ունենալու փաստի վրա, որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի մի մասն ա ու ոչ միայն մի մասն ա այլ նաև ընդհանուր նախնին ա ունեցել շատ կենդանիների հետ… դրա արդյունքում մարդը շատ կենսաբանական ու վարքային ընդհանրություններ ունի կենդանիների մի հատվածի հետ… դրա համար մարդու վրա որևէ բժշկական բուժում անելուց առաջ դա փորձարկվում ա կենդանիների վրա… անգամ շատ դեպքերում հիվանդությունները կենդանիներից անցնում են մարդուն հենց նրա շնորհիվ որ մարդը շատ ընդհանրություններ ունի կենդանական աշխարհի հետ ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ մուտացիան ու ադապտացիան էլ իրա դերն ա խաղում… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հիմք ա տալիս բացատրելու էս երևույթները ու երբ հասկանում ենք էդ երևույթները, ըստ այդմ էլ  բուժումների տեսակներ են առաջ քաշվում…

եթե չընդունենք որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարի մաս ա ու արդյունք ու նաև շատ կենդանիների հետ ընդհանուր նախնին ա կիսում, բժշկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք կունենար… 

էվոլյոցիոն տեսությունը ժամանակակից կենսաբանության հիմքն ա, իսկ կենսաբանությունը բժշկության հիմքը

եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ասա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ապեր, հիմա որ Հռոմի պապին հացնես, ինքն էլ կարա ասի, որ աշխարհն Աստված ա ստեղծել, բայց դեռ հազար տոկոս ապացուցված չի: Բայց մի քսան գիտնականի անուն կտա, որոնք տեսականորեն կհիմնավորեն իրա ասածը: Ասածս ինչ ա, եկեք բարի լինենք միմյանց հանդեպ:


հա լավ, բարի լինենք… մի պայմանով… քո բժիշկը պտի Հռոմի պապն ըլնի… որ հիվանդացար՝ ինքն ա դեղերդ նշանակելու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բժշկությունը հիմնվում ա մարդու կենդանական ծագում ունենալու փաստի վրա, որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի մի մասն ա ու ոչ միայն մի մասն ա այլ նաև ընդհանուր նախնին ա ունեցել շատ կենդանիների հետ… դրա արդյունքում մարդը շատ կենսաբանական ու վարքային ընդհանրություններ ունի կենդանիների մի հատվածի հետ… դրա համար մարդու վրա որևէ բժշկական բուժում անելուց առաջ դա փորձարկվում ա կենդանիների վրա… անգամ շատ դեպքերում հիվանդությունները կենդանիներից անցնում են մարդուն հենց նրա շնորհիվ որ մարդը շատ ընդհանրություններ ունի կենդանական աշխարհի հետ ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ մուտացիան ու ադապտացիան էլ իրա դերն ա խաղում… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հիմք ա տալիս բացատրելու էս երևույթները ու երբ հասկանում ենք էդ երևույթները, ըստ այդմ էլ  բուժումների տեսակներ են առաջ քաշվում…
> 
> եթե չընդունենք որ մարդը կենդանական աշխարի մաս ա ու արդյունք ու նաև շատ կենդանիների հետ ընդհանուր նախնին ա կիսում, բժշկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք կունենար… 
> 
> էվոլյոցիոն տեսությունը ժամանակակից կենսաբանության հիմքն ա, իսկ կենսաբանությունը բժշկության հիմքը
> 
> եթե սխալ եմ ասում, ասա…


Մեֆ, սխալ ես ասում, որովհետև չնայած մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի մաս ա կազմում, ու շատ փորձեր կենդանիների վրա են դրվում, այնուամենայնիվ, դեղերը, ինֆեկցիաները և այլ երևույթներ շատ հաճախ մարդկանց վրա այլ կերպ են ազդում, քան կենդանիների: Ու էդ փորձեր-մորձերը դրվում ա զուտ կենսաբանական նմանությունից ելնելով (օրինակ` կաթնասունների անատոմիական, ֆիզիոլոգիական ու գենետիկ նմանությունները), դա չի հիմնվում նրա վրա, որ բոլոր կենդանիները նույն կերպ են առաջացել (թե չէ ինչու՞ բույսերի վրա փորձ չեն դնում, ի վերջո դրանք էլ են միաբջիջներից առաջացել): Բացի դրանից, որևէ տեսություն մարդու վրա տարածել չեն կարող, մինչև չապացուցեն մարդու վրա: Դրա համար լիքը էթիկական հարցեր կան, դրա պատճառով լիքը տեսություններ մնում են տեսություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սխալ ես ասում, որովհետև չնայած մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի մաս ա կազմում, ու շատ փորձեր կենդանիների վրա են դրվում, այնուամենայնիվ, դեղերը, ինֆեկցիաները և այլ երևույթներ շատ հաճախ մարդկանց վրա այլ կերպ են ազդում, քան կենդանիների: Ու էդ փորձեր-մորձերը դրվում ա *զուտ կենսաբանական նմանությունից ելնելո*վ (օրինակ` կաթնասունների անատոմիական, ֆիզիոլոգիական ու գենետիկ նմանությունները), դա չի հիմնվում նրա վրա, որ բոլոր կենդանիները նույն *կերպ* են առաջացել (թե չէ ինչու՞ բույսերի վրա փորձ չեն դնում, ի վերջո դրանք էլ են միաբջիջներից առաջացել): Բացի դրանից, որևէ տեսություն մարդու վրա տարածել չեն կարող, մինչև չապացուցեն մարդու վրա: Դրա համար լիքը էթիկական հարցեր կան, դրա պատճառով լիքը տեսություններ մնում են տեսություն:


Բյուր, իսկ նմանությունը որտեղի՞ց ա գալիս… եթե մարդը համարվում ա կենդանական աշխարհի մի մաս, դա նշանակում ա մարդն առաջացել ա, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կենդանիների հետ կիսում ա նույն նախնինը… եթե կա մի ուրիշ բացատրություն մարդու օրգանիզմի ու անատոմիալի նմանության ու կաենդանական աշխարհի միջև, կարաս գրես, հաճույքով կլսեմ… 

ես ինֆեկցիաների մասին բան չեմ ասել, բայց հիվանդության շատ տեսակներ օրւնակ AIDS-ը կապիկներից ա անցել մարդուն ու դրա առաջին նշանները եղել են 20-ականներին բայց մարդու մեջ դրսևորվել ավելի ուշ… էս էլ ինձնից չեմ ասում, հատուկ գիտական հաղորդում կար դրա մասին… 

դու մարդու ու կենդանական աշխարհի նմանությունը չես բացատրում, այլ ընդունում ես որպես այդպիսին "օդի միջից" իսկ դրա բացատրությունը տալիս ա Էվ. տեսությունը… բացատրությունը կարևոր ա հասկանալու օրգանիցմերի նմանության տրամաբանությունը, այսինքն որտեղից ա գալիս ոչ թե միայն չոր փաստը որ նման են ու վերջ… եթե մոր ու մանկան նմանությունը բացատրում ես գենետիկորեն ու գիտականորեն ապա մարդու ու այլ կաթնասունների նմանությունն էլ պիտի բացատրես… կամ ընդհանրապես կենդանմի օրգանիզմների նմանությունն ինչո՞վ պիտի բացատրես… 

Բյուր, ո՞նց ա սխալ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, իսկ նմանությունը որտեղի՞ց ա գալիս… եթե մարդը համարվում ա կենդանական աշխարհի մի մաս, դա նշանակում ա մարդն առաջացել ա, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կենդանիների հետ կիսում ա նույն նախնինը… եթե կա մի ուրիշ բացատրություն մարդու օրգանիզմի ու անատոմիալի նմանության ու կաենդանական աշխարհի միջև, կարաս գրես, հաճույքով կլսեմ… 
> 
> ես ինֆեկցիաների մասին բան չեմ ասել, բայց հիվանդության շատ տեսակներ օրւնակ AIDS-ը կապիկներից ա անցել մարդուն ու դրա առաջին նշանները եղել են 20-ականներին բայց մարդու մեջ դրսևորվել ավելի ուշ… էս էլ ինձնից չեմ ասում, հատուկ գիտական հաղորդում կար դրա մասին… 
> 
> դու մարդու ու կենդանական աշխարհի նմանությունը չես բացատրում, այլ ընդունում ես որպես այդպիսին "օդի միջից" իսկ դրա բացատրությունը տալիս ա Էվ. տեսությունը… բացատրությունը կարևոր ա հասկանալու օրգանիցմերի նմանության տրամաբանությունը, այսինքն որտեղից ա գալիս ոչ թե միայն չոր փաստը որ նման են ու վերջ… եթե մոր ու մանկան նմանությունը բացատրում ես գենետիկորեն ու գիտականորեն ապա մարդու ու այլ կաթնասունների նմանությունն էլ պիտի բացատրես… կամ ընդհանրապես կենդանմի օրգանիզմների նմանությունն ինչո՞վ պիտի բացատրես… 
> 
> Բյուր, ո՞նց ա սխալ…


էս վերը նշված նմանությունն ու դրա բացատրությունը, չի կարա բժշկության վրա ազդեցություն չունենալ… արզապես անհնար ա… 

Գալով տեսությանը ասեմ… Էվ. տեսությունը չի փորձարկվել, այսինքն մենք մի տեսակից մեկ այլ տեսակ չենք ստացել, բայց վկայությունների փաստերի ու տարրբեր գիտությունների լրացման շնորհիվ էդ տեսությունը ճշտվում ա, բայց չի հերքվում… ավելին էդ տեսությունն անգամ կիրառվում ա որպես "կանխագուշակման" գործիք… 

հիպոթեզի հետ նույն բաները չես կարող անել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեծ Պայթյունն էլ իմ կողմից ավելացրու ...


մեծ պայթյունն ինչ ա՞ որ…դու string theory-ն նայի…

----------

Skeptic (17.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ նմանությունը որտեղի՞ց ա գալիս… եթե մարդը համարվում ա կենդանական աշխարհի մի մաս, դա նշանակում ա մարդն առաջացել ա, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կենդանիների հետ կիսում ա նույն նախնինը… եթե կա մի ուրիշ բացատրություն մարդու օրգանիզմի ու անատոմիալի նմանության ու կաենդանական աշխարհի միջև, կարաս գրես, հաճույքով կլսեմ… 
> 
> ես ինֆեկցիաների մասին բան չեմ ասել, բայց հիվանդության շատ տեսակներ օրւնակ AIDS-ը կապիկներից ա անցել մարդուն ու դրա առաջին նշանները եղել են 20-ականներին բայց մարդու մեջ դրսևորվել ավելի ուշ… էս էլ ինձնից չեմ ասում, հատուկ գիտական հաղորդում կար դրա մասին… 
> 
> դու մարդու ու կենդանական աշխարհի նմանությունը չես բացատրում, այլ ընդունում ես որպես այդպիսին "օդի միջից" իսկ դրա բացատրությունը տալիս ա Էվ. տեսությունը… բացատրությունը կարևոր ա հասկանալու օրգանիցմերի նմանության տրամաբանությունը, այսինքն որտեղից ա գալիս ոչ թե միայն չոր փաստը որ նման են ու վերջ… եթե մոր ու մանկան նմանությունը բացատրում ես գենետիկորեն ու գիտականորեն ապա մարդու ու այլ կաթնասունների նմանությունն էլ պիտի բացատրես… կամ ընդհանրապես կենդանմի օրգանիզմների նմանությունն ինչո՞վ պիտի բացատրես… 
> 
> Բյուր, ո՞նց ա սխալ…


Մեֆ, հասկանու՞մ ես, որ տվյալ դեպքում էական չի էդ նմանության բացատրությունը: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան բաներ կան բժշկության ու կենսաբանության մեջ, որ բացատրություն չունեն: Ես բան չունեմ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության դեմ, բայց եթե էդ տեսությունը չլիներ, բնավ չէր նշանակելու, որ կենդանիների ու մարդկանց նմանություններն արհամարհվելու էին: Ու մեկ ա, էդ նմանությունը չի փրկում, որովհետև տարբերությունն էլ ահռելի ա:  Դու չես կարա մի դեղ փորձարկես կապիկի վրա, հետո էլ մարդուն նշանակես, ինչ ա թե իրանք ընդհանուր նախնի են ունեցել: Ու ընդհանարապես, գենետիկորեն խոզը մարդուն ավելի մոտ ա, քան կապիկը: Դա՞ էլ ես ընդհանուր նախնիով բացատրում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ուրեմն պիտի ասենք, որ խոզի ու մարդու նախնին ավելի մոտիկ ա, քան կապիկինն ու մարդու՞նը: Իհարկե, եթե հեռու գնամ, կարամ ասեմ, որ էդ նմանությունը նրանից ա, որ «նույն ձեռքի գործն ա», նույն մեկն ա ստեղծել կենդանական աշխարհը նենց, ոնց որ նույն նկարչի գործերն են իրար նման: Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ բացատրությունն էական չի:

----------


## Skeptic

Հետաքրքիր ու նեղ մասնագիտական թեմա եք քննարկում, ափսոս նուբ եմ, դրա համար էլ ոչ կոմպետենտ տեսակետներ չեմ ուզում արտահայտեմ:

Բյուր, չեմ հիշում' որտեղ (կարծեմ ScienceBlogs-ում էր) կարդացել եմ հակաբիոտիկների ստեղծման պրոցեսում էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնական սկզբունքի' պատահական մուտացիաների միջոցով բակտերիաների ու վիրուսների բնական ընտրության պրակտիկ կիրառման մասին: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, եթե հավես ունենաս:  :Unsure:

----------

Արամ (17.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր ու նեղ մասնագիտական թեմա եք քննարկում, ափսոս նուբ եմ, դրա համար էլ ոչ կոմպետենտ տեսակետներ չեմ ուզում արտահայտեմ:
> 
> Բյուր, չեմ հիշում' որտեղ (կարծեմ ScienceBlogs-ում էր) կարդացել եմ հակաբիոտիկների ստեղծման պրոցեսում էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնական սկզբունքի' պատահական մուտացիաների միջոցով բակտերիաների ու վիրուսների բնական ընտրության պրակտիկ կիրառման մասին: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, եթե հավես ունենաս:


Սկեպտ, դեմք ես: Քեզ թվում ա` Մեֆը շա՞տ կոմպետենտ ա էս հարցում, որ անկապ էշ ա քշում  :Jpit:  
Հենց հակաբիոտիկներ հայտնագործությունը էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը բացարձակապես կապ չունի: Դա էմպիրիկ գիտության դասական օրինակ ա, երբ հայտնագործությունը կատարվում ա ոչ թե հիպոթեզ առաջ քաշելով ու դրան հետևած հետազոտություններով, այլ զուտ պատահականորեն: Դա սենց ա էղել. Ֆլեմինգ անունով հանրահայտ գիտնականն իրա լաբը մաքրելիս մեկ էլ նկատել ա, որ թասերից մեկի մեջ, որտեղ բակտերիաների կուլտուրաներ էր աճեցնում, բորբոս կա: Ու էդ բորբոսի էղած տեղամասում բակտերիաների կուլտուրա չկա: Էստեղից ենթադրում ա, որ փաստորեն սնկերն ինչ-որ նյութ են արտադրում, որը սպանում ա բակտերիաներին: Դա (գոնե Ֆլեմինգի օրերում) պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունք չէր, բնության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող երևույթ էր, որը մարդկությունը նոր էր նկատում: Իհարկե, չի բացառվում, որ դրանից մի 500 տարի առաջ ավելի կենսունակ են էղել էն սնկերը, որոնք պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունքում կարողացել են էդ նյութից արտադրել: Բայց նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ դա էական չի: Էական չի`սնկի կողմից հակաբիոտիկի արտադրությունը պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունք ա, թե Աստված ա տենց ստեղծել: Էականն էն ա, որ էդ նյութը կա, ու դրանով հեղափոխվեց համաշխարհային բժշկությունը, շատ հիվանդություններ անմիջապես բուժելի դարձան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սկեպտ, դեմք ես: Քեզ թվում ա` Մեֆը շա՞տ կոմպետենտ ա էս հարցում, որ անկապ էշ ա քշում  
> Հենց հակաբիոտիկներ հայտնագործությունը էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը բացարձակապես կապ չունի: Դա էմպիրիկ գիտության դասական օրինակ ա, երբ հայտնագործությունը կատարվում ա ոչ թե հիպոթեզ առաջ քաշելով ու դրան հետևած հետազոտություններով, այլ զուտ պատահականորեն: Դա սենց ա էղել. Ֆլեմինգ անունով հանրահայտ գիտնականն իրա լաբը մաքրելիս մեկ էլ նկատել ա, որ թասերից մեկի մեջ, որտեղ բակտերիաների կուլտուրաներ էր աճեցնում, բորբոս կա: Ու էդ բորբոսի էղած տեղամասում բակտերիաների կուլտուրա չկա: Էստեղից ենթադրում ա, որ փաստորեն սնկերն ինչ-որ նյութ են արտադրում, որը սպանում ա բակտերիաներին: Դա (գոնե Ֆլեմինգի օրերում) պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունք չէր, բնության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող երևույթ էր, որը մարդկությունը նոր էր նկատում: Իհարկե, չի բացառվում, որ դրանից մի 500 տարի առաջ ավելի կենսունակ են էղել էն սնկերը, որոնք պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունքում կարողացել են էդ նյութից արտադրել: Բայց նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ դա էական չի: Էական չի`սնկի կողմից հակաբիոտիկի արտադրությունը պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունք ա, թե Աստված ա տենց ստեղծել: Էականն էն ա, որ էդ նյութը կա, ու դրանով հեղափոխվեց համաշխարհային բժշկությունը, շատ հիվանդություններ անմիջապես բուժելի դարձան:


օքեյ, կարևոր չի…

----------


## Skeptic

Մերսի ինֆոյի համար, բայց ես հակաբիոտիկների հայտնագործումն ի նկատի չունեի, այլ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, դրանց մշակման ու կատարելագործման պրոցեսում մանրէների "սըրվայվլիստական" առանձնահատկությունները, oրինակ'

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մերսի ինֆոյի համար, բայց ես հակաբիոտիկների հայտնագործումն ի նկատի չունեի, այլ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, դրանց մշակման ու կատարելագործման պրոցեսում մանրէների "սըրվայվլիստական" առանձնահատկությունները, oրինակ'


Ախ հաաա, հա, դա պատահական մուտացիայի արդյունք ա, բայց դա միկրոէվոլյուցիա ա, ոչ թե մակրոէվոլյուցիա, այսինքն` փոփոխությունները տեսակի ներսում են, նոր տեսակ չի առաջանում: Իսկ միկրոէվոլյուցիան տեսության փուլից դուրս եկած, ապացուցված երևույթ ա:

----------

Skeptic (17.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Ու ընդհանարապես, *գենետիկորեն խոզը մարդուն ավելի մոտ ա, քան կապիկը:* Դա՞ էլ ես ընդհանուր նախնիով բացատրում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ուրեմն պիտի ասենք, որ խոզի ու մարդու նախնին ավելի մոտիկ ա, քան կապիկինն ու մարդու՞նը: ..


Բյուր, էս շատ տարածված միֆ ա, ու քո պես գիտնականին չի սազում սենց հավայի բաներ գրելը: Զույգ սմբակավոր խոզի գենը չի կարա մարդուն ավելի մոտ լինի, քան պրիմատ կապիկինը ու հատկապես կապիկների որոշ  տեսակներինը, ասենք շիմպանզեինը կամ բոռնեոյի օրանգուտանը: Խոզի ու մարդու գենետիկ նմանությունների մասին սկսել են խոսել էն ժամանակվանից, երբ խոզից սկսեցին ինսուլին ստանալ ու փորձեր արվեցին խոզերի որոշ օրգաններ պատվաստել մարդուն, քանի որ շատ սպիտակուցներ ամեն դեպքում նման են, ինչպես նման են գրեթե բոլոր կաթնասունների մոտ:  

Ուրիշ բան, որ հետդ կհամաձայնվեմ, որ մարդը իրա բնույթով խոզին իրոք շատ նման ա, կամ խոզից էլ բեթար ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.11.2013), Skeptic (17.11.2013), Շինարար (17.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .....ես ինֆեկցիաների մասին բան չեմ ասել, բայց հիվանդության շատ տեսակներ օրւնակ AIDS-ը կապիկներից ա անցել մարդուն ու դրա առաջին նշանները եղել են 20-ականներին բայց մարդու մեջ դրսևորվել ավելի ուշ…


Կամ էլ խոզի գրիպը  :LOL:

----------


## Skeptic

Օրինակներս կորան, քանի որ բածինկով եմ ինտերնետ մտել  :Sad: 


Բայց համաձա՞յն չես, որ միկրոէվոլյուցիա + միլիոնավոր տարիներ = մակրոէվոլյուցիա:  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.11.2013), Արամ (17.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կամ էլ խոզի գրիպը


պըիճի գրիպն էլ վրեն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակներս կորան, քանի որ բածինկով եմ ինտերնետ մտել 
> 
> 
> Բայց համաձա՞յն չես, որ միկրոէվոլյուցիա + միլիոնավոր տարիներ = մակրոէվոլյուցիա:


Չեմ կարա համաձայն ըլնեմ կամ չըլնեմ. ապացուցված չի: Իսկ չապացուցված տեսությունների նկատմամբ ես թերահավատ եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ կարա համաձայն ըլնեմ կամ չըլնեմ. ապացուցված չի: Իսկ չապացուցված տեսությունների նկատմամբ ես թերահավատ եմ:


ի՞նչ ձևի ապացույց ես ման գալիս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի՞նչ ձևի ապացույց ես ման գալիս…


գիտական

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գիտական


էդ ո՞րն ա…

----------


## Sagittarius

դուք վստահ ե՞ք, որ դեռ կրոնն եք քննարկում  :Jpit:  

հ.գ. ընենց չի, որ կրոնի քննարկումները ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան ձեր ես վերջին քննարկումը, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ էս գրառումները ուղղվեին գիտության բաժինը աշխուժացնելու վրա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դուք վստահ ե՞ք, որ դեռ կրոնն եք քննարկում  
> 
> հ.գ. ընենց չի, որ կրոնի քննարկումները ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան ձեր ես վերջին քննարկումը, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ էս գրառումները ուղղվեին գիտության բաժինը աշխուժացնելու վրա


ապեր Մայքլ Բիհին գիտնական ա, բայց որ ճիշտ դուրս եկավ կրոնը դառնում ա ակտուալ…

----------

Skeptic (17.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր Մայքլ Բիհին գիտնական ա, բայց որ ճիշտ դուրս եկավ կրոնը դառնում ա ակտուալ…


Մեֆ, դուք քննարկում եք գիտությունը, որը հնարավոր ա ունի նաև կրոնական տարրեր: Ոչ թե կրոնը՝ գիտական տարրերով: Օգտագործում եք հիպոթեզ, տեսություն, վարկած, ապացույց, փաստ տերմինները. կրոնում նման բառեր չկան: Science, Mr. Meth!

----------

Mephistopheles (17.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դուք քննարկում եք գիտությունը, որը հնարավոր ա ունի նաև կրոնական տարրեր: Ոչ թե կրոնը՝ գիտական տարրերով: Օգտագործում եք հիպոթեզ, տեսություն, վարկած, ապացույց, փաստ տերմինները. կրոնում նման բառեր չկան: Science, Mr. Meth!


You'll be surprised my friend how scientific the religion can be… ամեն ինչը սկսում ա էն բանից որ եվօլյուցիոն տեսությունն ընդամենը տեսություն ա… մինչև կապիկից մարդ չսարքեք, կամ ձուկը ջրից դուրս չգա սողուն չդառնա, դա մնումը ա ընդամենը տեսությունը որն ապացուցման կարիք ունի… 

Մայքլ Բիհին էտ ա անում… իհարկե իրա տեսությունը հետո ժխտվեց, բայց քանի որ գիտությունը՝ մասնավորապես կենսաբանությունը բացեր միշտ էլ կունենա, նեո-վանական գիտնականները միշտ էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տենց "տեսություններ" ու կասկածներ պտի առաջ քաշեն…

----------

Skeptic (17.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Բյուր, ի՞նչ ապացույց. որ մողեսը թռչուն ծննդաբերի, կամ պարզագույն պրիմատը մա՞րդ:  :Huh: 

Ախր իրանց արանքում էնքան շատ միջանկյալ օղակներ կան, որ եթե իրար ձեռք բռնեն, ցանկացած երկու հարևանների միջև համարյա ոչ մի տարբերություն չես գտնի:

Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ դու դա գիտես:  :Yes:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ի՞նչ ապացույց. որ մողեսը թռչուն ծննդաբերի, կամ պարզագույն պրիմատը մա՞րդ: 
> 
> Ախր իրանց արանքում էնքան շատ միջանկյալ օղակներ կան, որ եթե իրար ձեռք բռնեն, ցանկացած երկու հարևանների միջև համարյա ոչ մի տարբերություն չես գտնի:
> 
> Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ դու դա գիտես:


այ էդ միջանկյալ օղակները... իրանք քիչ են, հասկանու՞մ ես: ապացույց կա, որ կա միջանկյալ օղակ, բայց չկա, որ էդ օղակը դարձել ա էս ինչ կենդանին: նայի, օրինակ, բադակտուցին վերցնենք, միջանկյալ օղակ ա թռչունների ու կաթնասունների միջև, բայց չես կարա ասես, որ կաթնասուններն իրանից են առաջացել: Ջոկու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այ էդ միջանկյալ օղակները... իրանք քիչ են, հասկանու՞մ ես: ապացույց կա, որ կա միջանկյալ օղակ, բայց չկա, որ էդ օղակը դարձել ա էս ինչ կենդանին: նայի, օրինակ, բադակտուցին վերցնենք, միջանկյալ օղակ ա թռչունների ու կաթնասունների միջև, բայց չես կարա ասես, որ կաթնասուններն իրանից են առաջացել: Ջոկու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում:


Մարդ կա բադակտուցից ա առաջացել

----------

VisTolog (17.11.2013), Վահե-91 (19.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ էդ միջանկյալ օղակները... իրանք քիչ են, հասկանու՞մ ես: ապացույց կա, որ կա միջանկյալ օղակ, բայց չկա, որ էդ օղակը դարձել ա էս ինչ կենդանին: նայի, օրինակ, բադակտուցին վերցնենք, միջանկյալ օղակ ա թռչունների ու կաթնասունների միջև, բայց չես կարա ասես, որ կաթնասուններն իրանից են առաջացել: Ջոկու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում:


եթե էվվոլյուցիային նայում ես գծային չես գտնի, բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տվել որ դինոզավրերի շատ տեսակներ ավելի մոտ են եղել թռչյուններին… բացի դրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ գտնված Արդի-ն ավելի մոտ ա կանգնած մարդու ու կապիկի բաժանման "կետին"… բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Ադրին հետո մարդ ա դառել… Արդին կարար զարգանար մի ուղղությամբ ու ինչ որ մի կետից ճյուղավորվեր ու մի ճյուղը գննար ոչնչացման իսկ մյուցն իր հերթին ճյուղավորվեր ու տենց, ճյուղերից մեկն էլ երևի գնացել ա մարդու ուղղությամբ… 

մի կենդանին չի դառնում մի ուրիշ կենդանի… հենց էս էլ "իրանց" արգումենտն ա…

----------

Skeptic (17.11.2013), Տրիբուն (17.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդ կա բադակտուցից ա առաջացել


նո ապեր, սրանք Միք Ջագգերից են առաջացել…

----------

Sagittarius (17.11.2013), Տրիբուն (17.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Ջոկում եմ: Բայց ախր էդ էվոլյուցիան ինքնանպատակ չի, չէ՞, ոչ էլ օրգանիզմների պարտադիր "բարդացում" ա ենթադրում, այլ ընդամենը հարմարվողականություն շրջակա միջավայրի փոփոխություններին: Էս կոնտեքստում բադակտուցը, հնարավոր ա, հասել ա մի վիճակի, որից հետո հետագա էվոլյուցիան անիմաստ ա դառել, իսկ իրա զարմիկները, ապրելով ուրիշ պայմաններում, մուտացիաների են ենթարկվել ու հազարամյակների ընթացքում նոր ճյուղեր առաջացրել' ոչ դիսկրետ ձևով փոխակերպվելով կաթնասունների:  :Unsure: 
Նույն պատճառով էլ Նաուտիլուսի նման կենդանի բրածոները վերջին մի քանի միլիոն տարիների ընթացքում լուրջ փոփոխությունների չեն ենթարկվել:


Հ.Գ. Զորացրվեմ, խորանալու եմ:  :Love:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.11.2013), Տրիբուն (17.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե էվվոլյուցիային նայում ես գծային չես գտնի, բայց ուսումնասիրությունները ցույց են տվել որ դինոզավրերի շատ տեսակներ ավելի մոտ են եղել թռչյուններին… բացի դրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ գտնված Արդի-ն ավելի մոտ ա կանգնած մարդու ու կապիկի բաժանման "կետին"… բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Ադրին հետո մարդ ա դառել… Արդին կարար զարգանար մի ուղղությամբ ու ինչ որ մի կետից ճյուղավորվեր ու մի ճյուղը գննար ոչնչացման իսկ մյուցն իր հերթին ճյուղավորվեր ու տենց, ճյուղերից մեկն էլ երևի գնացել ա մարդու ուղղությամբ… 
> 
> մի կենդանին չի դառնում մի ուրիշ կենդանի… հենց էս էլ "իրանց" արգումենտն ա…


Կարճ ասած մարդուն Աստված ա սեղծել, բայց ստեղծել ա կապիկից, ոչ թե հողից:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, նայեք…

ԲՅՈՒՐ, դու էլ նայի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, *հասկանու՞մ ես, որ տվյալ դեպքում էական չի էդ նմանության բացատրությունը:* Գիտե՞ս ինչքան բաներ կան բժշկության ու կենսաբանության մեջ, որ բացատրություն չունեն: Ես բան չունեմ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության դեմ, բայց եթե էդ տեսությունը չլիներ, բնավ չէր նշանակելու, որ կենդանիների ու մարդկանց նմանություններն արհամարհվելու էին: Ու մեկ ա, էդ նմանությունը չի փրկում, որովհետև տարբերությունն էլ ահռելի ա:  Դու չես կարա մի դեղ փորձարկես կապիկի վրա, հետո էլ մարդուն նշանակես, ինչ ա թե իրանք ընդհանուր նախնի են ունեցել: Ու ընդհանարապես, գենետիկորեն խոզը մարդուն ավելի մոտ ա, քան կապիկը: Դա՞ էլ ես ընդհանուր նախնիով բացատրում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ուրեմն պիտի ասենք, որ խոզի ու մարդու նախնին ավելի մոտիկ ա, քան կապիկինն ու մարդու՞նը: Իհարկե, եթե հեռու գնամ, կարամ ասեմ, որ էդ նմանությունը նրանից ա, որ «նույն ձեռքի գործն ա», նույն մեկն ա ստեղծել կենդանական աշխարհը նենց, ոնց որ նույն նկարչի գործերն են իրար նման: *Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ բացատրությունն էական չի*:


Էվ. տեսությունը օգնում ա հասկանալ թե *ինչու* ենք հիվանդանում, իսկ տրադիցիոն բժշկագիտությունը բացատրում ա թե *ինչպես*  ենք հիվանդանում… սրանք երկուսն էլ էական են ու կենսական… սա բժշկությունն ավելի էֆեկտիվ ա դարձնում… ոչ միայն բժշկությունը… 

Էվ. տեսությունը նոր ա մտեել (70-ականներին) կրթության մեջ ու հետագայում իրա ազդեցությունն ավելի կմեծանա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի բան էլ Բյուր… տեսության մասին քո արած պնդումները սխալ են… դու քո դատողությունները տեսության մասին անում ես Չամսկու ու ֆրոյդի տեսությունների վրա որոնք ըստ քեզ ոչ ապացուցված են ոչ էլ հիմնավոր (ես շատ բան չգիտեմ դրանց մասին) ես իմն անում եմ է. տեսւոթյան օրինակի վրա որը 170 տարի ոչ միայն չի հերքվում, այլև ապացուցվում ու լրացվում ա… ու մենակ էվ. տեսությունը չի… 

իսկ էվ. տեսոււթյան չապացուցված լինելու քո պնդումը հստակ ցույց ա տալիս որ դու քո էշը դեպի եկեղեցի ես քշում…

----------


## ArmenianMetal

Շատ հարցերում եթե պահպանվեր Աստծո 10 պատվիրանները մարդկությունը ուղակի այս մակարդակին չեր լինի գիտության մեջ, բայց քանի որ մարդ կարողացել է բազում զոհեր գնով ապացուցել, որ գիտուոյւնը չարիք չէ եթե օգտագործվի ճիշտ նպատակով: Բայց նույնիսկ այս դեպքում որ միայն հավատացյալներ կլինեն, որ դեմ կլինեն ասենք նոր «լապտերի» գյուտին այլև կընդիմանան դրա դեմ այնպես որ գիտությունը չպետք է խառնվի կրոնական հարցերին, և հակառակը

----------


## Sambitbaba

> … մինչև կապիկից մարդ չսարքեք, կամ ձուկը ջրից դուրս չգա սողուն չդառնա, դա մնումը ա ընդամենը տեսությունը որն ապացուցման կարիք ունի…


Սա էլ՝ Ալեքսանդր Դյումայի էվ. տեսությունը. :Wink: 

Մեկը. - Հարգելի Դյումա, դուք՝ կապիկի հետնորդ եք:
Դյումա. - Միգուցէ: Իսկ դուք՝ նրա նախահայրը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռիչարդ Դոքինզը ընձուխտի լարինգիալ նյարդի միջոցով ցուցադրում է կրեացիոն տեսության անհիմն լինելը: Նայեք, հետաքրքիր է.

----------

Jarre (13.02.2014), Աթեիստ (14.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երբ կարդացի այս գործը, ինձ թվաց, թե Օշոն այն հենց ձեր այս թեմայի համար է գրել: Չկարողացա չթարգմանել ձեր համար...


*ՀԱՐՑ  ՕՇՈՅԻՆ
Ինչու՞ են բոլոր մեծ վարպետները հայտնվել Արևելքում:

ՕՇՈ. –* Որովհետև մարդկությունը դեռևս մասնատված է: Արևելքը`ինտրովերտ է: Արևմուտքը` էքստրավերտ: Մարդը` ճեղքված է, իսկ միտքը` մտագար: Ահա թե ինչու բոլոր մեծ վարպետները հայտնվեցին Արևելքում, իսկ բոլոր մեծ գիտնականներն` Արևմուտքում: Արևմուտքը զարգացրեց գիտությունը և կատարելապես մոռացավ հոգու մասին; նա հետաքրքրվում է նյութով, բայց բոլորովին ուշադրություն չի դարձնում ներքին, սուբյեկտիվ պրոցեսների վրա: Նա ամբողջովին կենտրոնացած է օբյեկտի վրա: Այնպես որ բոլոր մեծ գիտնականները ծնվում են Արևմուտքում:

Արևելքը չափազանց ուժեղ կենտրոնացել է հոգու վրա և մոռացել է առարկայականի, նյութի, աշխարհի մասին: Դա թույլ է տվել հայտնվել մեծ հոգևոր վարպետներին, բայց այդպիսի իրավիճակը բանի պետք չէ, այդպես չպետք է լինի: Մարդը պետք է ամբողջական լինի: Այլևս չի կարելի նրան թույլ տալ մնալ միակողմանի: Մարդը պետք է անկայուն լինի. ոչ էքստրավերտ, և ոչ էլ ինտրովերտ: Մարդը պետք է լինի և մեկը և մյուսը: Ներքինն ու արտաքինը, եթե նրանք միասին են, մեծագույն հափշտակիչ փորձ են տալիս:

Մարդ, ով շատ չի թեքվում ներքինի կամ արտաքինի կողմը, ի վիճակի է հավասարակշռություն ձեռք բերել: Նա միաժամանակ կարող է թե գիտնական և թե միստիկ լինել: Դա այն է, ինչ տեղի է ունենալու, դա այն է, ինչ արդեն սկսել է տեղի ունենալ: Մենք դրա համար դաշտ ենք նախապատրաստում: Ես կուզենայի տեսնել մարդու, ով ոչ արևելյան է, ոչ արևմտյան, որովհետև լինել արևելյան` ասես թե նշանակում է դեմ լինել արևմտյանին, իսկ դա անճոռնի է: Լինել արևմտյան` նշանակում է դեմ լինել արևելյանին, և դա էլ է անճոռնի: Ամբողջ Երկիրը պատկանում է մեզ, իսկ մենք պատկանում ենք Երկրին: Մարդ պետք է ուղղակի մարդ լինի, մարդ պետք է ուղղակի լինի մարդ` կատարյալ և ամբողջական: Եվ այդ ամբողջականությունից ծագում է ծաղկունքի նոր ձևը:

Արևելքը տառապում է. ամենուր դուք կարոող եք տեսնել սով, աղքատություն; Արևմուտքը տառապում է. դուք կարող եք արևմտյան մտքերում տեսնել լարվածություն, տագնապ, ցավ… Արևմուտքը շատ աղքատ է ներքնապես, Արևալքը շատ աղքատ է արտաքնապես: Աղքատությունը` զարհուրելի բան է: Ներքին է դա թե արտաքին` նշանակություն չունի, աղքատությունն անթույլատրելի է: Մարդ պետք է հարուստ լինի, թե ներսից և թե դրսից: Մարդ պետք է հարուստ լինի բոլոր տարածքներում:

Միայն պատկերացրեք մարդու, ով միաժամանակ կլիներ Ալբերտ Այնստայնն ու Գաուտամա Բուդդան: Ուղղակի խորհրդածեք դրա հնարավորության վրա` իսկ դա _հնարավոր է_:  Իրականում, եթե Այնստայնը փոքր ինչ երկար ապրեր, նա միստիկ կդառնար: Նա սկսեց մտորել ներքինի մասին, նա հետաքրքրվեց ներքինի գաղտնիքով: Որքա՞ն երկար կարելի է հետաքրքրվել արտաքինի գաղտնիքով: Եթե դուք իրոք հետաքրքրվում եք գաղտնիքով, ուրեմն վաղ թե ուշ կառընչվեք ներքինի հետ:

Աշխարհի իմ ըմբռնումը կայանում է նրանում, որ աշխարհը չպետք է ոչ արևելյան և ոչ էլ արևմտյան լինի, ոչ ներքին և ոչ էլ արտաքին, ոչ ինտրովերտ և ոչ էլ էքստրավերտ` այն պետք է ներդաշնակ լինի և ամբողջական: Բայց անցյալում այդպես չի եղել: Ահա թե ինչու է այս հարցն այդքան կարևոր:

Դուք հարցնում եք. “Ինչու՞ են բոլոր մեծ վարպետները հայտնվել Արևելքում:” Որովհետև Արևելքը համակված է ներքինով` ի վնաս արտաքինի: Բնական է, եթե շատ դարերի ընթացքում դուք համակված եք ներքինով, ուրեմն կծնեք Բուդդային, Նահարջունային, Շանկարային, Քաբիրին: Դա բնական է:

Եթե համակված եք արտաքինով ի վնաս ներքինի, կծնեք Այնստայնին, Էդդինգտոնին, Էդիսոնին, ինչը նույնպես լրիվ բնական է: Բայց դա սխալ է մարդկային էության ամբողջականության տեսանկյունից: Ինչ-որ բան կորցվում է: Մարդ, ով աճում է ներքնապես, բայց ուշադրություն չի դարձնում արտաքինի վրա, տհաս, անհետաքրքիր է մնում արտաքինից: Եվ միևնույն բանը տեղ ունի նաև այն մարդու դեպքում, ով հաջողության է հասել, մեծ աճ է ապրել նրանում, ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիզիկային, քիմիային, մաթեմատիկային, բայց ներքնապես դեռ չի ծնվել անգամ, դեռևս գտնվում է որովայնում:

Ահա իմ ուղերձը ձեզ. դեն նետեք այդ բաժանումն Արևելքի և Արևմուտքի, դեն նետեք բաժանումը ներքինի և արտաքինի: Անկայուն դարձեք, հոսեք: Թող շարժումը, հոսքն ինքը` ձեր կյանքը դառնա: Հասանելի մնացեք թե ներքինի և թե արտաքինի համար միաժամանակ:

Հենց այդ պատճառով եմ ես ուսուցանում սեր և խորհրդածում: Սերը` ճանապարհ է դեպի դուրս, խորհրդածումը` ճանապարհ է դեպի ներս: Միաժամանակ սիրո և խորհրդածման մեջ գտնվող մարդուն մտագարություն չի սպառնում: Նա ամբողջական է, կատարյալ: Նա իրոք ունի հոգի:

----------


## Արմեն3

> You'll be surprised my friend how scientific the religion can be… ամեն ինչը սկսում ա էն բանից որ եվօլյուցիոն տեսությունն ընդամենը տեսություն ա… մինչև կապիկից մարդ չսարքեք, կամ ձուկը ջրից դուրս չգա սողուն չդառնա, դա մնումը ա ընդամենը տեսությունը որն ապացուցման կարիք ունի…


Ճիշտ է չգիտեմ 3 տարի անց կկարդաք թե չէ,բայց ասեմ:Նախ էվոլյուցիայի մասին բայց այն որ տեղեկություն չունեք այլ նաև ունեք սխալ պատկերացում:«Կապիկից մարդ սարքել» «Ձուկը ջրից դուրս գալ» ոչ մի կապ չունն էվոլյուցիաի տեսության հետ։Ես ինքս չեմ մանրամասնի այստեղ թե ինչու էն այդ արտահայտությունները սխալ,եթե ցանկություն կունենաք պատասխանները կարող եք գտնել էվոլյուցիայի մասին գրքերում։
Բիոլոգիական էվոլուցիան դա գիտական փաստ է,այսինքն նկատելի երևույթ:Էվոլյուցիայի ապացույցները մի քանիսն են`նկատելի էվոլյուցիա,պալենթոլոգիական ապացույցներ,մորֆոլոգիական,գենետիկական,էմբրիոլոգիական,բիոաշխարհագրական և էվոլյուցիոն ծառը:Շատերը սխալ պատկերացում ունեն տեսություն տերմինի վերաբերյալ և շատ դեպքերում այն խառնում են հիպոթեզի հետ:Գիտական տեսությունը շատ երկար փորձերի,փաստերի,նկատելիի երևույթների մի համախումբ է որը շարունակվում է լրացվել նոր փաստերով:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.04.2016)

----------

